# Celestial Steed Mount



## Primordial (15. April 2010)

Hey,

in der Mittagspause mal eben gesehn das es das Celestial Steed Mount nur im Blizzard Shop geben wird. Wer nicht weis um was es geht:

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich finds eine miese Aktion so ein unglaublich beeindruckendes Mount in einem Store zu verkaufen anstatt vllt vom LK 25HC ohne Buff droppen zu lassen. Auserdem zahlt man schon genug monatliche Gebühren usw.


*edit by ahra*

*arbeiten geh*


----------



## TheDoggy (15. April 2010)

LK dropt schon Invincible, ein Mount reicht imo.
Aber Celestrial Steed sieht schon geil aus, mal sehen wieviels kosten soll.


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. April 2010)

Sieht sehr nice aus das Gerät. Nunja ich meine, wer es unbedingt haben will der kann es sich ja kaufen.


Edit: Ich schätze mal es wird so 25 Euro kosten. Ist nur eine Vermutung die nicht auf Quellen basiert. Ich werds mir vll auch kaufen =)


----------



## blooooooody (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in der Mittagspause mal eben gesehn das es das Celestial Steed Mount nur im Blizzard Shop geben wird. Wer nicht weis um was es geht:
> 
> ...





Wer Buffed. Täglich besucht weis einegtlich das es schon mehrere Kommentare darüber gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaudi (15. April 2010)

Jo sieht schon cool aus das Teil.

Ich für meinen Teil denke , solange man sich keine wirklichen Items kaufen kann, sprich wer Knete hat kauft sich ma eben T11 usw., ist das ganze Unproblematisch.
Ich meine auch des Corehound Pup pet hat man ja nur wenn man den Auth. für 6€ kauft.


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Zum Thema:

Wer das Mount haben will kauft es sich. Ob man nun 10Euro für ein Ingame item ausgibt, ka wieviel für eine Packung Zigaretten oder sich ein Auto kauft ... wenn man damit zufrieden und glücklich ist war es das Geld immer Wert.


Zum Hündchen

Nope. Den Corehound gibts auch gratis wenn du den Authi. für das iPhone herunterlädst, ja das kostet nix.

Ich ihn zwar dadurch selbst bekommen, finde es aber eigentlich ziemlich fies das dafür anderen Leute, nur weil sie kein iPhone haben, dafür zahlen müssen. Hätte selbst kein Problem für den Authi. am iPhone was hinzulegen.


----------



## Lloigorr (15. April 2010)

Ne, den kernhundwelpe bekommste auch für lau, wenn du dir den authenticator als App für iPod oder iPhone holst.

Edit: Mist zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

/gekauft  (natürlich erst sobald möglich)


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Wieder nur optischer Natur, deswegen völlig ok.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (15. April 2010)

das ding beweist nicht das man irgendwen sehr schweres gekillt hat, 
bzw. eine sonstige Leistung erbracht hat, 
man wird eigentlich nur als geldverschwender angesehen o.ä. 
da würde ich mir lieber den drachen aus icc 25er holen, da sieht man wenigstens du hast was dafür getan
soll heißen es lässt deinen epeen score nicht wachsen - also was will man damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (15. April 2010)

Nichts für mich, das passt farblich nicht zu meinen Chars xD


----------



## Primordial (15. April 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal nicht nach einem Versuch aussieht Leute auf seine HP zu locken. Aber hey, wenn ihr Brandheisse News lesen wollt findet ihr diese bestimmt als erstes da....




Nein? Echt? Guck doch mal meine Signatur an, oh nein Schleichwerbung! Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen!

Mein Gott, als ob es was schlimmes wäre, anderen Leuten seine Seite vorstellen zuwollen. Achja und mal so neben bei hatte ich schon manche News vor MMO Champ aufm Blog stehn. *Taschentuch reich*


----------



## c0bRa (15. April 2010)

Als Shadow kommt der Effekt sicherlich nochmal ne Stufe genialer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArrisRedBull (15. April 2010)

Pixel kacke wie das ganze Spiel eigentlich xD
Aber mal zum Thema: Das Mount braucht man nicht wirklich, ausser man will angeben vor kids die euch dann bewundern werden was für ein tolles Reittier ihr doch habt.
Und wer dafür Geld ausgibt daumen hoch, die idioten sichern bzw. erweitern noch die Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Wer das Mount haben will kauft es sich. Ob man nun 10Euro für ein Ingame item ausgibt, ka wieviel für eine Packung Zigaretten oder sich ein Auto kauft ... wenn man damit zufrieden und glücklich ist war es das Geld immer Wert.



Mich würde so ein kauf nie so glücklich machen wie mein (zu BC zeiten über 200 Versuchen und zu Lich King genau 148) Baronmount.
Als ich das erste mal AV war habe ich ein damit gesehn und ab da wollt ichs haben, und jetzt habe ichs endlich. Das ist mein abzulutest leiblings Mount. (Bin Alli aus Prinzip)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

@Fredo/Diegos: Fu hinter dem bin ich heute noch her ^^, hab leider nie wirklich die Zeit aufbringen können oft genug reinzugehen.




ArrisRedBull schrieb:


> Und wer dafür Geld ausgibt daumen hoch, die idioten sichern bzw. erweitern noch die Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so wie du Idiot Kohle für ein Spiel ausgibst das dir neben den monatlichen Gebühren jede Menge Zeit kostet.

Toll wenn man sich ins Bein schießt oder ^^?


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

ein datum ist noch nicht bekannt oder?!


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

ich mach gern was für die wirtschaft!xD


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Jo tun wir etwas gegen die Weltwirtschaftskrise.. kauft mehr Mounts xD. Ich hab noch nirgends etwas von nem Datum gelesen. Weiß jemand anderes mehr dazu?


----------



## RedShirt (15. April 2010)

Naja, jedem überlassen, ob ers kauft oder nicht.

400 Euro+ für so n Spektraltiger macht auch wenig Sinn, dann lieber so an die Massen (denkt Blizzard).

Und so ~ 20 Euro ist es auch völlig OK, wenn jemand keine Lust auf Mountfarmen hat.



OT: *lach*


Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Das ist mein abzulutest leiblings Mount. (Bin Alli aus Prinzip)


----------



## xashija (15. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Als Shadow kommt der Effekt sicherlich nochmal ne Stufe genialer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Unauffällig meine Unterschrift drunter setz*

Mei... ich sammel Mounts und Pets halt leidenschaftlich gern. Andere sammeln Briefmarken, Baseballkarten und weiß nicht was noch. Und echte Sammerstücke sind da um einiges teurer. Wers mag, der mags, wer nicht, der halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (15. April 2010)

Jetz kommts doch nur noch auf den Preis an.. alles >10 is wucher..


----------



## Anser (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> *edit by ahra*
> 
> *arbeiten geh*





Erklär mir doch bitte mal warum du hier Werbung für ne nicht Deutsche Seite machst?
Ich für mein Teil kann kein englisch, ich vermute das es noch anderen Usern hier so gehen wird, also bitte wenn du schon eine .de Versuchst zu puschen dann sei doch so nett und stell die auch in Deutsch online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst dir ja gerne noch ne .com oder .uk basteln für die englischfans denen das auch was bringt, aber so bekommste von mir nur ein - !

So long Anser


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Zum Kernhundwelpen... wieso muss man dort auch zahlen? Die App fürs Iphone ist doch Gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mount sieht nice aus... warum soll man es nicht kaufen?

Es zeigt keine Leistung ingame oder sonst was? Na und?
Mal ehrlich, ob jetzt wer mit nem ultrarare Mount vor mir steht oder nicht: Ich lauf genau gleich schnell drann vorbei.

Falls ich mir das Mount hole, dann aus puren Spielspass und weils gut aussieht.
Vergleichs mal mit dem Blutsegleradmiralsausrüstung... es fällt nicht auf, weils epische Stats hat oder nur 2 Blutsegler weltweit hat oder sonst ne unglaubliche Leistung darstellt... 

nein... 

es sieht einfach gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist alles.


----------



## benbaehm (15. April 2010)

selbst geschenkt würde ich mich auf das hässliche Vieh nicht draufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

naja sie sollens schon so 15-20 euro machen... sonst hats jeder und das wäre gar nicht gut!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Zum Kernhundwelpen... wieso muss man dort auch zahlen? Die App fürs Iphone ist doch Gratis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das iPhone ist aber alles andere als Gratis. Bevor ich mir also für paar hundert Euro das iPhone hol nur um das App kostenlos zu bekommen, hol ich mir doch lieber für 6 Öro den Authenticator. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wobei der inzwischen auch "kostenlos" ist und nur der Versand kostet, was aber so ziemlich aufs selbe rauskommt...)

Kann der Blizzshop inzwischen endlich mal Paypal? Kein Plan, wen ich um Kreditkarte anschnorren könnte... xD


----------



## bruderelfe (15. April 2010)

Weiß jemand ab wann es das geben soll?

alsop für maximal 30€ kaufe ich es auch sofort da es was hat


----------



## Rudi TD (15. April 2010)

War mir von Anfang an klar.

Hat Blizzard aber wircklich genial eingefädelt:


1. TGC: Haustiere über seltene Karten.
2. TGC: Mount ohne Funktion über seltene Karte.
3. TGC: Fun-Items über seltene Karten.
4. TGC: Mounts über seltene Karten.

5. Werbt einen Freund: Erfahrungsboost / "Gratis" Levelaufstiege und Mount für Geld.

6. Shop: Pets für Geld.
7. Shop: Mounts für Geld.

Hut ab, die Marketig-Abteilung versteht es wircklich, in ein P2P-Spiel, einen Item-Shop einzuführen.
Die nächsten Dinge die da warscheinlich kommen werden, sind da so Sachen wie "Erfahrungstränke", "Fun-Items" und ähnliches, aber die ganzen Moralapostel werden dann eh wieder sagen: "Ist ja nicht spielrelevant, bringt ja keine Vorteile...".

Fakt ist, Blizzard hat über die Jahre systematisch ein Item-Shop System in's Spiel integriert und zwar so still und heimlich, dass es den Großteil der Community nichtmal mehr interessiert.
Im Gegenteil.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2010)

ArrisRedBull schrieb:


> *Pixel kacke* wie das ganze Spiel eigentlich xD
> Aber mal zum Thema: Das Mount braucht man nicht wirklich, ausser man will angeben vor kids die euch dann bewundern werden was für ein tolles Reittier ihr doch habt.
> Und wer dafür Geld ausgibt daumen hoch, die idioten sichern bzw. erweitern noch die Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard
> 
> ...


Das ist auch die passende Bezeichnung für deine Ausdrucksweise.

Warum soll es immer ums Angeben gehen? Der ein oder andere ist Sammler, der nächste will mehr Stil für seinen Char. Wer dafür wieviel Geld ausgeben möchte, sei auch jedem selbst überlassen.
Das ist wie Autotuning, Wohnung renovieren, Hecke schneiden. Du bist wahrscheinlich noch mit deiner Konfirmantenhose unterwegs.

Mount-Käufer sind Idioten, die Arbeitsplätze sichern? Leg einfach die Hände in den Schoss und spar dir solche Kommentare.

Zum Thema: ich bin persönlich abgeneigt, im Blizzardshop zu Geld auszugeben, abgesehen vom Authenticator. Hol ich mir lieber eine Kiste guten Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Fakt ist, Blizzard hat über die Jahre systematisch ein Item-Shop System in's Spiel integriert und zwar so still und heimlich, dass es den Großteil der Community nichtmal mehr interessiert.
> Im Gegenteil.



Und?
Solang es keine spielrelevanten Dinge zu kaufen gibt, wie eben Erfahrungs-Tränke oder dergleichen, ist mir das sowas von egal.
Was interessiert es mich auf welchem Mount Spieler X durch die WoW fliegt? Oder welches von den 100 Pets er gerade draussen hat?

Was in Zukunft kommt weiß keiner von uns, aber darüber aufregen kann man sich ja schonmal, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (15. April 2010)

Und wieder wird die Cashcow gemelkt. Muuuh.


----------



## El_Arx (15. April 2010)

Ich find das echt nicht korrekt was Blizz da abzieht, ich mein das Mount sieht vom Model ja genau so aus wie Invincible, ich finds lächerlich dass man bald Leute mit 200 Itemlevel mit dem Mount rumfliegen sehen wird, wobei man bei Invincible schon mehr Zeit und "Arbeit" investieren muss und man effektiv sieht dass jemand was im Game erreicht hat..
Ich finds nicht gut, aber wems gefällt...


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

El_Arx schrieb:


> ...
> wobei man bei Invincible schon mehr Zeit und "Arbeit" investieren muss und man effektiv sieht dass jemand was im Game erreicht hat
> ...



Nur weil man Ingame nichsoviel "Arbeit" reinsteckt darf man sich nicht auf anderem Wege "selbstbelohnen"?


----------



## bruderelfe (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> War mir von Anfang an klar.
> 
> Hat Blizzard aber wircklich genial eingefädelt:
> 
> ...


So unrecht haste da nicht,
Nur wie jemand anderes schon sagte solange man sich die t rüssi und andere dinge die fürs spiel notwnig sind net kaufen muss ist es mir auch egal, man muss es ja nicht kaufen!


----------



## Schank (15. April 2010)

Sehr nice, des möcht ich gern haben^^

Ich denke dass es jedem selbst überlassen werden sollte, ob man es nun kauft oder nicht. Schüler, die den ganzen Tag ingame Mounts farmen können, werden es vielleicht für unnötig und überteuert halten, mag sein. Ich für meinen Teil habe dank Berufsleben keine Zeit, hunderte Male in Instanzen zu gehen und die Bosse zu farmen, Ewigkeiten dem Protodrachen aufzulauern oder ähnliches. Dagegen sind ~20 Euro kein Problem, wenn ich rechne wieviele Stunden manche Mounts farmen, da arbeite ich die lieber und kauf mir dafür den schicken Hengst.

MfG

Schank


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Also meine meinung zum Thema: Ich find Scheisse. 
Wir zahlen jeden Monat für das Spiel und auch wenns nur kosmetische Dinge sind, an wow hab ich vor allem im vergleich zu Free2Play games gut gefunden das man halt einen Festen Betrag zahlt, dafür aber auch nicht durch mehr zahlen besser oder schöner als die andern werden kann -.- naja schade ums Reittier hätte echt Styl, aber alle die ich damit sehen werde, werden von mir mit Verachtung behandelt.


----------



## El_Arx (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Nur weil man Ingame nichsoviel "Arbeit" reinsteckt darf man sich nicht auf anderem Wege "selbstbelohnen"?



Hab ich das gesagt?
Ich meinte damit dass man nicht für Geld und spielerische Leistung das selbe bekommen sollte.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (15. April 2010)

denke mal da man per ELV eh noch immer nicht zahlen kann (im Store mein ich) wird das eh nichts für mich ^^
Wäre sicher etwas schönes habe selbst den Proto von Naxx10er .. und halt 2-3 andere Mounts die wirklich was vom Aussehen taugen, ist aber die andere Frage ob Acc. gebunden oder per Char

edit
naja ich werds mir denken wenns im Store ist rennen/Fliegen Haufenweise Leute damit rum, mich solls nicht stören aber dadruch ist das Mount nicht mehr so "einizgartig"


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in der Mittagspause mal eben gesehn das es das Celestial Steed Mount nur im Blizzard Shop geben wird. Wer nicht weis um was es geht:
> 
> ...



Genau die gleiche Diskusion wie damals mit den Pets im Blizzard Shop...

Du zahlst Steuern um in deinem Land zu leben aber bekommst auch nicht alles was man in deinem Land finden kann kostenlos.
Wenn du ein neues Auto willst, dann musst du es dir auch für Bares Geld kaufen...
Sprich wenn du das Geld nicht ausgeben willst, dann wirst du das Mount eben nicht besitzen, Basta.
Ich versteh die Leute einfach nicht, wenns bei LK 25 Hero droppt wird es sicherlich für die meisten Leute unerreichbar sein, vorrausgesetzt du kannst den LK im 25er HC killen und bekommst dieses Mount würdest du in Dala rumstehen und posen...toll.....haste gut gemacht....
Genau das gleiche wird auch passieren wenns im Shop ist nur dass das gesammte Dalaplateau voll dieser Viecher sein wird.

Die Leute die da stehen und afk faken um zu posen tun mir wirklich leid und ich denke jedesmal daran welches menschliche Problem hinter dieser Person steckt da diese es sonst nicht nötig hätte Anerkennung in dieser Form zu haschen...

Dass es einen "Fun-Item-Shop" geben wird sollte jedem längst nach dem Interview damals klar sein in dem ein Entwickler verriet, dass dieses Konzept interessant ist.
Wir können aber trotzdem weiterhin gerne zu jedem neuen Shopitem einen Thread aufmachen in dem man sagt, dass die ganz ganz pösen Blizzies wiedermal etwas verkaufen wollen.




Primordial schrieb:


> *arbeiten geh*



Mich wunderts, dass du bei so einem essenziellen Missstand wie diesem hier noch arbeiten gehen kannst, ich würde mcih aus dem Fenster stürzen.... -.-


----------



## Debuff (15. April 2010)

Bis zu 80 EUR würde ich dafür zahlen.
Hab ich schonmal für ein Item. ^^


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

1000 Flüche und die Pest wünsche ich dem Pet Shop. Dieser Pet Shop ist Teufelswerk und stößt bei mir auf vollkommene Ablehnung. Sobald das Geld im Spiel auch nur über irgendwelche Vorteile enscheidet, ist dieses Spiel nicht mehr gerecht für mich. Auch wenn es um Pets geht, die für viele ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spieles sind.

Eine miese Aktion und der nächste Schritt seit einiger Zeit um den Shop weiter auszubauen. Erst sollten es nur Pets sein, jetzt sind es Mount. Dann werden wohl jetzt bald die Fun Items folgen. Einfach traurig.


"Es sind doch nur Pets!"


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Nachdem sich das Mount deinem Reitskill anpasst hast du dadurch keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen.

@ El_Arx

Gut dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Das man für Geld aus dem Shop nicht die selben Items/Mounts, was weiß ich, kriegt, da bin ich voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Hmm mal sehen, bis zu 20 Euro wären überlegenswert. Aber das ist die Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Das iPhone ist aber alles andere als Gratis. Bevor ich mir also für paar hundert Euro das iPhone hol nur um das App kostenlos zu bekommen, hol ich mir doch lieber für 6 Öro den Authenticator.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als ob man das iphone nur wegen WOW kaufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2010)

also Mount/ Pets/ Gimmicks okay gabs ja schon zu Tradingcardzeiten

Aber wenn es Waffen/Items jedweger Art gibt bin ich weg auch wenn es Levelitems sind


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2010)

xashija schrieb:


> *Unauffällig meine Unterschrift drunter setz*
> 
> Mei... ich sammel Mounts und Pets halt leidenschaftlich gern. Andere sammeln Briefmarken, Baseballkarten und weiß nicht was noch. Und echte Sammerstücke sind da um einiges teurer. Wers mag, der mags, wer nicht, der halt nicht
> 
> ...



Seh ich eigentlich ähnlich. Nur das du Briefmarken Ü-Ei Firguren und co immer noch weiter verkaufen kannst. Und die somit eher ein Sammler wert haben. Nur ein Sammler sammelt ja nicht ums zu verkaufen ;-)
Ich selber Sammel auch gerne die mounts und Pets. Habe 111 Mounts und 99 Pets. Das einzige was mich dran hindert sowas zu kaufen (abgesehn davon das ich keine Kreditkarte habe)
Ist das wenn Blizz das Spiel einstellt ich da auch nicht mehr dran kommen kann, und das würde mich schon ärgern.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Auserdem zahlt man schon genug monatliche Gebühren usw.



Ja? Dann erzähl mal, wofür du deine monatliche Gebühren bezahlst.. Für freiwillige Dienste? Wohlkaum..

Zudem gibt es schon ein Mount vom LK


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

andererseits schon eine deftige steigerung von einem pet zu einem mount

von dem her freu ich mich auf die zukünftigen spielrelevanten teile 

und einen vorteil hat es: man erkennt die hölzer, welcher solche sachen kauft schon von weitem

war bisher immer witzig die leute mit den store-pets in der lootverteilung zu übergehen (oder zu kicken)


----------



## Leonalis (15. April 2010)

Jaja hmmm also das kaufbare Mount sieht eifnach irgendwie um weiten besser aus, als das Mount das nur 0.00001% der Spieler haben wird. Irgendwie kommt für mich jetzt der Punkt wo er nur noch um Gewinn geht und finde ich schade.

Denoch das Mount werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich kaufen - weils einfach style hat und ich nie den Tiger hatte und somit ein pendat dazu habe. Rein aus Freude und dem Verzicht auf paar Liter Bier.


----------



## Jiwari (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finds eine miese Aktion so ein unglaublich beeindruckendes Mount in einem Store zu verkaufen anstatt vllt vom LK 25HC ohne Buff droppen zu lassen. Auserdem zahlt man schon genug monatliche Gebühren usw.
> [...]



Oh ja, du sagst es! Was für eine Frechheit mit der Hälfte des erlöses dann auch noch etwas gutes tun zu wollen.
Phöser, Phöser Blizzard-Shop....


----------



## Premutos (15. April 2010)

Sieht schon cool aus, ich mag den Ulduarstil..
aber bezahlen werd ich dafür nichts... würd mich schämen, mit etwas rumzulaufen, was ich mir zusätzlich gekauft hab....


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Wirklich interessant finde ich, dass kein Hahn krähte ab den Event Pets, die man nur bekommen hat, wenn man an der Blizzcon war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja auch sozusagen ein gekauftes Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man sich drüber aufregt, dass man optische Sachen kaufen kann... mein Gott... ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ob ers kauft oder nicht.
Es gibt einem nicht mal Vorteile sondern Spielspass... ja Spielspass... es gibt Leute die haben sowas... vielleicht kannten es einige auch noch...

wisst ihr? damals? als sich noch nicht alles um Leistung und nicht existierender "Anerkennung" ging?

First Kill dies, First Kill das... die meisten Leute interessiert das nicht mal... die einzige Anerkennung welche ihr kriegt, ist die in der Masse wenn jemand denk: ui Dalaran ist mal wieder voll hier... oder wenn man RP macht... aber echte virtuelle Anerkennung, dass vor Euch alle auf die Knie fallen und anbetet und euch als Vorbild nimmt, nur weil man ein ultra rare episches Mount sitzt? naja... man kann sich ja viel einbilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gibts ein paar Leute die so drauf sind oder euch einfach nur verarschen und sich vorm Monitor kaputtlachen weil ihrs glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat das ganze mit diesem Mount zu tun... tja... die meisten Leute denen solche Sachen egal sind, haben nichts gegen solche Mounts... Meistens sinds diejenigen die WOW über Leistung und Arbeit definierung... und da kommt einfach nur NEID 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts was, was andere haben können und man selbst nicht mit seiner tollen "Leistung".... so ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (15. April 2010)

Von dem "Himmelsross" gibt es anscheinend mehrere Versionen ?
In der Datenbank von Buffed ist das "Himmelsross" bereits gelistet. Hier erkennt man eins mit *

Himmelsross*
Erhöht Tempo am Boden um 100%. Erhöht Flugtempo um 310%.

und 

*Himmelsross*
Erhöht Tempo am Boden um 60%. Erhöht Flugtempo um 150%.


Ich stell das mal in Frage, dass man das lediglich kaufen kann.


----------



## Laeneus (15. April 2010)

Also ich finde das Mount um Längen besser als das LK Mount und werde es mir holen. Nicht, weil ich angeben will, sondern einfach um nen Mount zu haben, das ich während längeren Flügen bewundern kann. Zum Posen hab ich ja schon meinen Specktiger und mein Huhn^^


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (15. April 2010)

ich find das teil potthässlich, aber es ist trotzdem mies das es das nur im shop geben wird.


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Von dem "Himmelsross" gibt es anscheinend mehrere Versionen ?
> In der Datenbank von Buffed ist das "Himmelsross" bereits gelistet. Hier erkennt man eins mit *
> 
> Himmelsross*
> ...



Also das Mount soll sich deinem Reitier-Skill angleichen.
Hast du nur 150% > fliegst nur 150%
Hast du 280 oder sogar ein Mount mot 310% -> fliegst 280/310% 

"
The Celestial Steed seems to scale depending on your existing mounts. If you already have a 310% flying mount, the celestial steed will be a 310% as well. If you don't, it will just be a regular 280% flying mount. (or 150% if you never bought the epic flying skill)"

Quelle:mmo-champion


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Einfaltspinsel schrieb:


> ich find das teil potthässlich, aber es ist trotzdem mies das es das nur im shop geben wird.



@Pinsel... es ist gut, dass es nur im Shop gibt.. Stell dir mal vor, man könnt ein "leistungsfixiertes" Pet einfach so kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANN WÄRE DAS GESCHREI GROSS ^^


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel. Und es bringt Spielspaß: Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.

EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> andererseits schon eine deftige steigerung von einem pet zu einem mount
> 
> von dem her freu ich mich auf die zukünftigen spielrelevanten teile
> 
> ...




Bist du wirklich so armselig, dass du die Leute beim Loot übergehen musst oder kicken?
Was bringt es dir? Ein wohliges Gefühl? wenn ja dann tut es mir Leid für deine Beschränktheit..


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Ich seh's schon kommen... demnächst habe ich eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sammel halt gerne Mounts und Pets... auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass mir das Mount da mal so gar nicht richtig gefallen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Bist du wirklich so armselig, dass du die Leute beim Loot übergehen musst oder kicken?



jip 

warum ein seltenes mount wie obsi3d drachen jemanden geben, welcher für solche sachen bereit ist geld auszugeben?


----------



## Leonalis (15. April 2010)

Premutos schrieb:


> Sieht schon cool aus, ich mag den Ulduarstil..
> aber bezahlen werd ich dafür nichts... würd mich schämen, mit etwas rumzulaufen, was ich mir zusätzlich gekauft hab....



warum schämen? Es ist eine Dienstleistung und die nutzt man hald. Das ist wie "Werbt einen Freund" oder so. Schämst du dich da auch wenn du damit x-% schneller gelevelt hast? Also schämen muss man sich nicht, höchstens sich fragen was Leute meinen die einem deswegen flamen. Man hat sich jetzt einfach bischen Luxus gegöhnt. Wie Frauen die Schuhe kaufen. Das ist nichts weiter dabei.




Brannys schrieb:


> Von dem "Himmelsross" gibt es anscheinend mehrere Versionen ?
> In der Datenbank von Buffed ist das "Himmelsross" bereits gelistet. Hier erkennt man eins mit *
> 
> Himmelsross*
> ...



Es passt sich deinen Fähigkeiten an die du selbst hast


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (15. April 2010)

der wo sichs kaufen will soll sichs kaufen und spass dran haben, das geflame und mimimi hier geht wir schon wieder auf die nüsse, 80% der hartz 4ler und kiddis wo hier rumheulen, itemshop,blizz zockt nur ab usw., müssen sich die 13 euro monatsgebühr zusammen kratzen,da is mir schonklar das man sich kein mount leisten kann. trotzdem bringt das heulen und flamen reingarnichts,also geht den normalen leuten hier nicht auf die nüsse, sondern lasst euren müll bei euch, bestes beispiel Premutos, hdf.
in diesem sinne, have a nice day!

Moonkins ftw


----------



## Samaraner (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hut ab, die Marketig-Abteilung versteht es wircklich, in ein P2P-Spiel, einen Item-Shop einzuführen.
> Die nächsten Dinge die da warscheinlich kommen werden, sind da so Sachen wie "Erfahrungstränke", "Fun-Items" und ähnliches, aber die ganzen Moralapostel werden dann eh wieder sagen: "Ist ja nicht spielrelevant, bringt ja keine Vorteile...".
> 
> Fakt ist, Blizzard hat über die Jahre systematisch ein Item-Shop System in's Spiel integriert und zwar so still und heimlich, dass es den Großteil der Community nichtmal mehr interessiert.
> Im Gegenteil.


Setz einen Frosch in einen Topf mit kochendem Wasser und er springt raus. Setz ihn in einen Topf mit kaltem Wasser und erhöhe die Temperatur langsam aber stetig. Er wird sitzen bleiben bis es zu spät ist.


Von daher /sign Rudi TD


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2010)

Also ich persönlich find das Mount toll und ich werd
es mir mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit kaufen.

Den Spektral-Tiger zb. find ich auch super toll vom Design, 
aber hab se noch alle beisammen und geb dafür 
keine 800 Euro im Ebay aus.

Dann lieber ein Shop von Blizzard mit 
angemessenen Preisen.

Gegen Mounts und Pets, Plüschtiere usw hab ich nichts dagegen.

Und an den Helden, der wegen eines gekauften Pets, die Leute kickt:
Was hat ein gekauftes Pet/Mount mit dem Skill zu tun?
Woran erkennt man das? 
Kriegt man auch direkt den Titel <xxx>der Kackboon dabei oder was?
Lächerlich....


----------



## Karakaya (15. April 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mich würde so ein kauf nie so glücklich machen wie mein (zu BC zeiten über 200 Versuchen und zu Lich King genau 148) Baronmount.
> Als ich das erste mal AV war habe ich ein damit gesehn und ab da wollt ichs haben, und jetzt habe ichs endlich. Das ist mein abzulutest leiblings Mount. (Bin Alli aus Prinzip)
> 
> d[-.-]b



Also ich hab den Baron schon so oft gelegt, hatte am Ende garnicht mehr die Hoffnung den zu bekommen, naja als ich an einem Tag mal wieder aus jucks drinne war isser gedroppt... Ich sags dir, mein WoW traum ist dadurch wahr geworden^^

Hatte den genauso wie du mal irgendwo gesehen und es damals in nem Schurken Video gesehen, danach hatte ich nur noch ein Zioel in WoW, den Baron killen und es unbedingt bekommen..

Ich glaube das Baronmount würde ich auch nicht eintauschen wollen^^
Bin auch ally versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel. Und es bringt Spielspaß: Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.
> 
> EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.




Wieso soll es den anderen den Spielspass nehmen? Da kann ich ja auch heulen, dass z.B. das Alar Flugmount (Phoenix) net beim Händler gibt!oder das man den Käfer auf AQ net kaufen kann...  
NIMMT MIR AUCH DEN SPIELSPASS *hüstel hüstel*

Wenns nach deiner Logik geht, müsste man sämtliche Mounts einfach beim Flughändler mit keinerlei Anforderungen kaufen können *g* könnte ja sonst wem den Spielspass nehmen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Leonalis schrieb:


> warum schämen? Es ist eine Dienstleistung und die nutzt man hald. Das ist wie "Werbt einen Freund" oder so. Schämst du dich da auch wenn du damit x-% schneller gelevelt hast? Also schämen muss man sich nicht, höchstens sich fragen was Leute meinen die einem deswegen flamen. Man hat sich jetzt einfach bischen Luxus gegöhnt. Wie Frauen die Schuhe kaufen. Das ist nichts weiter dabei.



BITTE, les dir mal durch was du da schreibst. Du kannst nicht ein Spiel mit dem echten Leben vergleichen. Ich kaufe mir WoW, bezahle dabei einen einmaligen Preis. Dann erstelle ich mir einen Account. Und dieser kostet monatlüche Gebühren. Gebühren dafür, dass ich dieses Spiel, mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darf ohne weitere Kosten.

Denn entweder monatliche Gebühren ODER Item Shop. Beides zusammen betrachte ich als Abzocke. Und das geschieht genau hier. Und in einem Spiel ist es nicht so einfach mit: Ist ja freiwillig. Im echten Leben stört es mich ja nicht, wenn mein Nachbar plötzlich mit einem Privatjat vorbeifliegt. Aber in einem Spiel sollte es Regeln und Gleichberechtigung für jeden gibt, jeder soll die selben Chancen haben und durch Extra Kosten sollte man sich keine zusätzlichen Vorteile kaufen können. Und seien es noch so banale Dinge.

Denn für jeden im Spiel stellt ein bestimtmes Spielelement eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung da.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. *Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel.* Und es bringt Spielspaß: Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.
> 
> EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.



Warum auch nicht? Im Spiel droppen die Pets gratis oder du kannst sie gegen Spielwährung kaufen. Ergo: DU hast NICHTS dafür bezahlt. Deine 12 Euro gehen für andere Sachen drauf. Im Pet-Shop zahlst du ZUSÄTZLICH für eine DIENSTLEISTUNG, dementsprechend kannst du da dann auch bessere Qualität verlangen.

EDIT: Oh my god, your ePeen is so huge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemira (15. April 2010)

Wenn ich mal ein 310er mount habe (violetter proto ist in arbeit finde ihn aber hässlich^^) ist das ding eine überlegung wert (kommt auf preis an), ansonsten tuts mein roter proto auch.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

", jeder soll die selben Chancen haben und durch Extra Kosten sollte man sich keine zusätzlichen Vorteile kaufen können"


OH MEIN GOTT... Da müssen sich ja alle CE Besitzer auch schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von welchem Vorteil sprichst du eigentlich andauernd?


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel. Und es bringt Spielspaß: Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.
> 
> EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.



Hm.. ok du willst Gerechtigkeit.

Ich bin dafür das du ab morgen auf der Straße schläfst. Warum? Es ist doch ungerecht das du im warmen vor einem Computer sitzt und im Internet surfst wenn es anderen so schlecht geht das sie davon nur träumen können.

Außerdem: So lächerlich das Blizz afaik die hälfte von dem Geld spendet


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> und einen vorteil hat es: man erkennt die hölzer, welcher solche sachen kauft schon von weitem
> 
> war bisher immer witzig die leute mit den store-pets in der lootverteilung zu übergehen (oder zu kicken)



Klingt nach einer geistigen Störung. Eventuell mal einen Arzt konsultieren?
Oder ist es Neid?

Eins weiß ich jedenfalls: es ist asozial. Zum Glück bin ich selbst der Raidleiter und würde nie auf so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff wie du kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> BITTE, les dir mal durch was du da schreibst. Du kannst nicht ein Spiel mit dem echten Leben vergleichen. Ich kaufe mir WoW, bezahle dabei einen einmaligen Preis. Dann erstelle ich mir einen Account. Und dieser kostet monatlüche Gebühren. Gebühren dafür, dass ich dieses Spiel, mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darf ohne weitere Kosten.



Du bezahlst nur dafür, dass du den Server nutzen kannst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger =)


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> jip
> 
> warum ein seltenes mount wie obsi3d drachen jemanden geben, welcher für solche sachen bereit ist geld auszugeben?




Also ehrlich....
Was interessiert es dich ob er für ein Mount bezahlt hat oder nicht?
So ein Verhalten zeugt einzig von purem Neid, mimimi ich kann nicht weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe oder ich als Schüler nicht genug Geld von Mami bekomm...
1. Kreditkarte gibt es bei fast jeder Bank z.T. sogar zum Nulltarif
2. Sollte man ab einem Gewissen Alter schon die geistige Reife besitzen um sich nicht von sowas jucken zu lassen

Wie gesagt, sowas ist armselig...


----------



## Brannys (15. April 2010)

Kaufen im Shop, einfache Sache und schon hat man es. 

Wenn ich die bisherigen Preise im Shop betrachte, fühlt man sich als Europäer, zumindest als Eurobesitzer voll verarscht.

Der Pandarenmönsch z.B. kostet in den USA 10 US-Dollar, bei uns 10 Euro

Aber letztlich ist es ja eh Wurst, insbesonders wie teuer das "Hmillelsross" sein wird, das kauft sich dann doch eh die Masse, weil es die Masse braucht, weil es cool ist, weil man es den anderen nicht gönnt und es selbst haben will und Gott allein weiß warum noch. Nur die unter 18 Jahren werden ihre Eltern erst überreden müssen, im Shop zu bestellen und zu bezahlen.

Have an nice day


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und dieser kostet monatlüche Gebühren. Gebühren dafür, dass ich dieses Spiel, mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darf ohne weitere Kosten.
> 
> Denn entweder monatliche Gebühren ODER Item Shop. Beides zusammen betrachte ich als Abzocke.



Haha, das hast du nur angenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In seinem Handeln ist Blizzard frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hättest du die AGB gelesen wüsstest du, das sich der Schneesturm alle Türchen offen gehalten hat.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer geistigen Störung. Eventuell mal einen Arzt konsultieren?
> Oder ist es Neid?
> 
> Eins weiß ich jedenfalls: es ist asozial. Zum Glück bin ich selbst der Raidleiter und würde nie auf so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff wie du kommen
> ...



Nein, dass ist keine geistige Störung. Das ist genau das, wo uns der Pet Shop nach und nach hinführen wird. Eine weitere Kluft wird zwischen die Spieler geschlagen. Die einen mit Geld die die tollen Gimmicks alle haben und die die es nicht haben. Nur kapiert es mal wieder keiner. Es kapieren erst alle wieder wenn es zu spät ist.

Genau so wie es mit Klassen CC war. genauso wie es mit dem Wert des Epics war. Genau so wird es wieder ablaufen. Das sage ich hiermit nun vorraus und ich werde wieder Recht behalten.

*Haha, das hast du nur angenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In seinem Handeln ist Blizzard frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hättest du die AGB gelesen wüsstest du, das sich der Schneesturm alle Türchen offen gehalten hat. 

*Nein, eben nicht. Denn genau das betrachte ich als Abzocke. Denn Abzockerfirmen im Internet z.B. gehen nicht anderst vor. Die lassen sich schöne viele Türchen offen und versuchen dann aus dem letzten Winkel Geld abzuzweigen.

Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob sie es rechtlich dürfen oder nicht. Pet Shop und monatliche Gebühren bleibt für mich Abzocke.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das sage ich hiermit nun vorraus und ich werde wieder Recht behalten.



Das, mein lieber Freund, werden wir erst noch sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Prophezeiung


Du bist der Messias.
Wenn es kommen sollte (was ich weiterhin nicht glaube) hör ich einfach auf mit WoW. Verrückt ^^


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

> Und an den Helden, der wegen eines gekauften Pets, die Leute kickt:
> Was hat ein gekauftes Pet/Mount mit dem Skill zu tun?
> Woran erkennt man das?
> Kriegt man auch direkt den Titel <xxx>der Kackboon dabei oder was?
> Lächerlich....



wie zum teufel kommst du auf skill?

Ich muss sagen, dass das fehlen eines itemstores bisher etwas wirklich sehr positives war an wow
nun tcg, pets, mounts +...

ich verstehe nicht, wieso man sowas unterstützen kann
solch speziell aussehende sachen sollten für leistung oder droppglück stehen und nicht für einen store

ob dir das passt, mir egal


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Pet Käufer sollte man eigentlich sogar respektieren, weil ein Teil des Geldes sogar gespendet und so eine gute REALLIFE Tat getan wird.

"solch speziell aussehende sachen sollten für leistung oder droppglück stehen und nicht für einen store"

@oben: jaja.... als WOW damals noch Spass machte... weisst du noch?
Zum Glück heisst net World of EPen...


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (15. April 2010)

@ meneleus

lies bitte meine kommentar n paar kommentsre über dir,mehr sage ich zu solchen leuten wie dir schon garnicht mehr.
spiel am besten n anderes game und gut ists,


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob sie es rechtlich dürfen oder nicht. Pet Shop und monatliche Gebühren bleibt für mich Abzocke.



Dann zockt mich die Klofrau am Bahnhof auch jeden Tag ab... die will immer 50 Cent. Dafür sind aber die Toiletten immer schön sauber... verdammt, ein Gewissenskonflikt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ob dir das passt, mir egal



Gensauso mir ist es egal, was du denkst , wenn ich zukünftig mit diesem tollen Mount rumflatter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest DU den Pet Käufern die Füsse küssen, weil 50% des Geldes gespendet wird... sprich die Pet Käufer haben sogar was gespendet wärend DU gar nichts getan hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du mich damit meinst: Du hast keine Ahnung über mich und was ich so jährlich Spende. Bzw. meine Familie. Jedenfalls sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel mehr als das was man in einem Pet Shop da spendet.

Aber das ist typisch: Erst spenden wenn man selbst was davon hat, vorher juckt es einen nicht. Wer Spenden soll, soll so spenden.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Gensauso mir ist es egal, was du denkst , wenn ich zukünftig mit diesem tollen Mount rumflatter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sollten uns alle in Dalaran mit solch einem Pet sammeln und lachend um die Leute fliegen, welche verzweifeln nach nicht existenter Anerkennung suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Men... lieber was Spenden mit Selbstnutzen ALS GAR NICHT SPENDEN *gähn*


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist keine geistige Störung. Das ist genau das, wo uns der Pet Shop nach und nach hinführen wird. Eine weitere Kluft wird zwischen die Spieler geschlagen. Die einen mit Geld die die tollen Gimmicks alle haben und die die es nicht haben. Nur kapiert es mal wieder keiner. Es kapieren erst alle wieder wenn es zu spät ist.
> 
> Genau so wie es mit Klassen CC war. genauso wie es mit dem Wert des Epics war. Genau so wird es wieder ablaufen. Das sage ich hiermit nun vorraus und ich werde wieder Recht behalten.
> 
> ...





Diese Argumentation ist total bescheuert... Was hat es dich zu interessieren, was ich mit meinem Geld mache?
Ich gehe 5 Tage die Woche für 8-10 Stunden arbeiten, ob ich mir von meiner Kohle ein Mount, Pet oder ein Auto kaufe geht dich rein garnichts an und solltest du das Geld nciht besitzen, dann hast du es eben nicht, sei es deshalb, dass du ein anderes Hobby pflegst oder einfach nicht mitm Arsch von der Couch kommst...

Das ist genau dieser Einheitsbreischeiß den ich hier einfach nicht mehr hören kann:

Mimimi ich will aber auch.....Wegen Leuten wie dir ist WoW zu dem geworden was es nun ist, wegen dir haben es gute Spieler teilweise schwer sich zu organisieren oder überhaupt Anschluss zu finden nur weil DU alles haben willst...


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Gensauso mir ist es egal, was du denkst , wenn ich zukünftig mit diesem tollen Mount rumflatter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gratuliere

hei, auf ebay ist zurzeit ein acc mit amani bear und sämtlichen protos

schlagt zu



> Pet Käufer sollte man eigentlich sogar respektieren, weil ein Teil des Geldes sogar gespendet und so eine gute REALLIFE Tat getan wird.
> 
> 
> > ok, das ist jetzt extrem kurzsichtig


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist keine geistige Störung. Das ist genau das, wo uns der Pet Shop nach und nach hinführen wird. Eine weitere Kluft wird zwischen die Spieler geschlagen. Die einen mit Geld die die tollen Gimmicks alle haben und die die es nicht haben. Nur kapiert es mal wieder keiner. Es kapieren erst alle wieder wenn es zu spät ist.
> 
> Genau so wie es mit Klassen CC war. genauso wie es mit dem Wert des Epics war. Genau so wird es wieder ablaufen. Das sage ich hiermit nun vorraus und ich werde wieder Recht behalten.
> 
> ...



Du spielst Wow.

Du erwartest das unzählige Server und neuen Inhalte gratis sind.

Du hast kein Plan von Wirtschaft ...

Du bist auch einer der die Kluft zwischen den Spielern mit nem Spreizer nur noch größer macht und hinten steht und mimimi alles wird schlecht schreibt/schreit.



(Ja es gibt gratis MMO's aber auch die holen sich auf anderen Art und weise zB Werbung oder kaufinhalte, kenne mich da nicht so aus, ihr Geld rein)

Ich hoffe du bist damit zufrieden. Anworten auf dem Niveau sind eigentlich nicht so mein Ding ...


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich damit meinst: Du hast keine Ahnung über mich und was ich so jährlich Spende. Bzw. meine Familie. Jedenfalls sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel mehr als das was man in einem Pet Shop da spendet.
> 
> Aber das ist typisch: Erst spenden wenn man selbst was davon hat, vorher juckt es einen nicht. Wer Spenden soll, soll so spenden.



Wenn du uns damit meinst: Du hast keine Ahnung über uns und was wir so jährlich spenden.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich damit meinst: Du hast keine Ahnung über mich und was ich so jährlich Spende. Bzw. meine Familie. Jedenfalls sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viel mehr als das was man in einem Pet Shop da spendet.
> 
> Aber das ist typisch: Erst spenden wenn man selbst was davon hat, vorher juckt es einen nicht. Wer Spenden soll, soll so spenden.



Ich glaube nicht, dass du, ein 16jähriger Junge der noch zur Schule geht, riesige Unsummen spendet. Und was deine Familie, sprich Eltern und Co, so spendet kann dir egal sein. Du hast dazu nichts beigetragen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation ist total bescheuert... Was hat es dich zu interessieren, was ich mit meinem Geld mache?
> Ich gehe 5 Tage die Woche für 8-10 Stunden arbeiten, ob ich mir von meiner Kohle ein Mount, Pet oder ein Auto kaufe geht dich rein garnichts an und solltest du das Geld nciht besitzen, dann hast du es eben nicht, sei es deshalb, dass du ein anderes Hobby pflegst oder einfach nicht mitm Arsch von der Couch kommst...
> 
> Das ist genau dieser Einheitsbreischeiß den ich hier einfach nicht mehr hören kann:
> ...



Ersten du fängst an meine Argumentation als bescheuert darzustellen. Zweitens verwendest du "MIMIMI" das sagt mir schon viel über dich aus. Aber ich riskiere es trotzdem mal. Wie ich schon schrieb, muss ich mir über Finanzen in keiner Lebenslage Gedanken machen. Geld spielt in meinem Leben keine Rolle. Dennoch erachte ich es weiterhin als unfair gegenüber denen die nicht das Geld dafür haben und sehe diesen pet Shop weiterhin nur eines bewirken: Eine Schneise zwischen Menschen mit und Menschen ohne Geld in WoW zu schlagen.

Einen anderen Effekt hat es für mich nicht.


EDIT: Wenn keine Argumente mehr helfen zieht man den "Ich bin älter und hab daher mehr Ahnung Joker".


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du, ein 16jähriger Junge der noch zur Schule geht, riesige Unsummen spendet. Und was deine Familie, sprich Eltern und Co, so spendet kann dir egal sein. Du hast dazu nichts beigetragen.



Hab ich ja noch garnicht gesehen...
Einen auf dicke Hose machen und selbst vom Taschengeld leben. Ja da verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt natürlich.


----------



## Jiwari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel. *Und es bringt Spielspaß:* Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.
> 
> EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.



Kannst mir mal sagen inwiefern das ungerecht ist?

Sind die kosten von Person zu Person unterschiedlich?

Wird ausgelost wer das Ding Kaufen darf und wer nicht?

Wo ist das jetzt also unfair?


"Und es bringt Spielspaß"
Lol dein Kommentar bringt mir Spaß, wo ist da jetzt der Spaß auf andere Pixel zu schauen? Es bringt ja nicht einmal einen Spiel-relevanten Vorteil, es sieht lediglich anders aus!


----------



## Plüschbâr (15. April 2010)

*267 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
74 Mitglieder, 193 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

nett mal schauen ob wir die 300 schaffen...

Zum Thema: Ich find das Mount sieht beknackt aus  und ich werds mir nicht kaufen


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist...

Gruppe 1 - Leistungsfixierte - Es gibt immer noch die E-Pen Mounts.
Gruppe 2 - Spielspassfixierte nach Aussehen - Man hat die Möglichkeit eine gute Tat zu machen mit einem Danke von Blizzard.
Gruppe 3 - Spielspassfixierte - Ists egal.

Nur die meisten leistungsfixierten Spieler macht Mimimimi... Tja... Was soll man dazu sagen? Neid in der reinsten Form? Was anderes ist es nicht. Es gibt keinen Vorteil für den Käufer und sonst nix... aber nein... man möcht es einfach der Gruppe 2 nicht gönnen... schliesst sie aus lootverteilung aus, weil das eigene Ego zutiefst gekränkt ist in der E-Pen Welt-

Die Argumentation vom Kaufen ist zum Teil so lächerlich in der Begründung, dass laut Theorie der Meckerer JEDER/JEDE CE Besitzer/in und Leute mit dem BlizzCon Pet sich schämen müssten.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal sagen inwiefern das ungerecht ist?
> 
> Sind die kosten von Person zu Person unterschiedlich?
> 
> ...



Der Kauf AN SICH ist in der Tat NICHT ungerecht. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist er es auch wieder. Denn die einen werden sagen: Gut für sowas habe ich das Geld übrig und die anderen eben nicht. Und dadurch entsteht einfach nur eine Kluft zwischen denen die das Geld für haben und dennen die es nicht haben.

Und anstatt das jemand Gegenargumente liefert, werde ich hier auf billigste Art und Weise für meine 16 Jahre geflamt von Leuten die sich eigentlich etwas besseres einfallen lassen müssten, mit ihrem höheren Alter.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und anstatt das jemand Gegenargumente liefert, werde ich hier auf billigste Art und Weise für meine 16 Jahre geflamt von Leuten die sich eigentlich etwas besseres einfallen lassen müssten, mit ihrem höheren Alter.



Es war kein Flame, es war eine Feststellung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Saji schrieb:


> Es war kein Flame, es war eine Feststellung.



Wenn mir jemand ins Gesicht sagt, ich hätte nicht das Recht über solche Sachen mitzureden, nur weil ich 16 Jahre bin, sehe ich das als Flame an. Es haben hier nur einige sehr wenige eine Ahnung über mein RL. Und ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie einige meinen, eine Person nach dem Alter beurteilen zu müssen. Das ist typisches Schubladendenken.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

ahja.. ungerecht... und was ist mit der andere Ungerechtigkeit, dass man laut deiner Definition nur mit spielen bis zum vergasen an neuere schickere Mounts kommt? Ist auch ungerecht für Leute die weniger Spielen... Aber das ist dir aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz plötzlich wieder egal ne? Ist ja selbst schuld, wenn wer weniger spielen kann oder?

Dann fordert man das neue Reitpet in den normalen Pool der Pets welche man beim Händler kaufen kann?
Ahja... aber dann hast du sicher was dagegen, wenn die ultra rare Pets von Bossen beim normalen Händler erhältlich sind stimmts? *lach*

Bessere Waffen und bessere Ausrüstung reichen ja einem nicht... man kann den Hals einfach nicht voll genug bekommen. A

Immer diese Pseudomoral... 

Das eigentlich Problem ist einfach das Ego welches gekränkt wird... sonst nix. 

Wir reden hier nur über einen Pixelhaufen der keinerlei Vorteile bringt. Und wenn du persönlich ein Problem damit hast, ist es einfach nur ein Problem welches in deinem Kopf herumgeistert und nicht spielmechanikbedingt... so ist das nun mal... da es in der Spielmechanik keinerlei Änderung bringt.

Du kannst ja gerne weiter deine Pseudomoral von gleichberechtigung und unfairem Erkaufen bringen bei optischen Dingen... wir können dann gerne weiterreden, wenn sämtliche ultra rare Drops aller Instanzen einfach für 200g zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Naff2 (15. April 2010)

wo steht das es Geld kostet ?

bis jetzt sind nur die Daten für das Mount da, also kann es gekauft werden, dropen, mit einem Erfolg erspielt werden oder im tcg sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Also ehrlich....
> Was interessiert es dich ob er für ein Mount bezahlt hat oder nicht?
> So ein Verhalten zeugt einzig von purem Neid, mimimi ich kann nicht weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe oder ich als Schüler nicht genug Geld von Mami bekomm...
> 1. Kreditkarte gibt es bei fast jeder Bank z.T. sogar zum Nulltarif
> ...



wow, noch gar nicht gesehen

am geld liegts nicht. wie ich schon gesagt habe ist für mich ein itemstore mit speziellen sachen einfach ein no-go. 
Das sollte für spezielle leistungen (pvp oder pve) oder dropglück stehen. Ein mount welches sich so von den normalen abhebt ist schon viel, noch mehr wird kommen (seid ihr die gleichen leute welche beim pet store gesagt haben: "Es heisst pet store. nur pets kommen".?

2. Ist das ein weiterer schritt

1. epics für alle spielertypen -- ok
2. faktisch gleich aussehende epics für alle spielertypen -- ok
3. faktisch gleicher content für alle spielertypen -- ok
4. liste wird fortgesetzt

und das mit dem kicken oder übergehen. ich kann dies einfach nicht unterstützen und wie ich grad im gilden- sowie offiforum gelesen habe, gehts nicht nur mir so.
ich seh mich als netten typen, flame nicht, helfe wenn mich jemand etwas fragt, gebe immer eine freundliche antwort auf jegliche anfragen etc. (was laut meiner erfahrung nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist).
aber solche itemstore käufer, welche mit "haha dein e-peen", "haha kein geld mami taschengeld", argumenten kommen stehn für mich für das "sinkende wow-niveau", ergo haben sie von mir nichts zu erwarten


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ahja.. ungerecht... und was ist mit der andere Ungerechtigkeit, dass man laut deiner Definition nur mit spielen bis zum vergasen an neuere schickere Mounts kommt? Ist auch ungerecht für Leute die weniger Spielen... Aber das ist dir aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz plötzlich wieder egal ne? Ist ja selbst schuld, wenn wer weniger spielen kann.
> 
> Dann forderts man in den normalen Pool der Pets welche man beim Händler kaufen kann?
> Ahja... dann möcht man aber die ultra rare Pets dort nicht drinne haben gelle?
> ...



Damit wären wieder bei der Hardcore/Casual Diskussion. Du versuchst hier geschickt von meinem Argument abzulenken. Bisher hat mir immernoch keiner Gegengründe genannt. Ich warte.


----------



## Mollari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> <br />Nein, dass ist keine geistige Störung. Das ist genau das, wo uns der Pet Shop nach und nach hinführen wird. Eine weitere Kluft wird zwischen die Spieler geschlagen. Die einen mit Geld die die tollen Gimmicks alle haben und die die es nicht haben. Nur kapiert es mal wieder keiner. Es kapieren erst alle wieder wenn es zu spät ist.<br /><br />Genau so wie es mit Klassen CC war. genauso wie es mit dem Wert des Epics war. Genau so wird es wieder ablaufen. Das sage ich hiermit nun vorraus und ich werde wieder Recht behalten.<br /><br /><b>Haha, das hast du nur angenommen. <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Das ist doch aber ganz normal. Wieso müssen denn alle Spieler gleich sein? Ist eben wie im echten Leben. 

Bist Du so reich wie Dein Nachbar? Oder er so reich wie Du? Verdienst Du soviel wie Dein Chef? Fahren alle das gleiche Auto? 

Die Antwort ist: Nein. 

Warum? Weil jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten handelt und kauft. Und sobald es einen Markt für etwas gibt, gibt es auch Menschen die an diesem Markt teilnehmen. 

Wenn mir etwas gefällt und ich das Geld dazu habe, warum soll ich es mir nicht kaufen? Nur weil ein anderer dann neidisch oder beleidigt sein könnte? Du redest hier von einer Kluft zwischen Spielern, das finde ich lächerlich. Meine Gildenkolleginnen und Gildenkollegen wären weder neidisch noch würden sie sich sonstwie anders verhalten. Ebenso die Spieler auf meiner Freundesliste. Und alle anderen? Die interessieren mich nicht. 

Wenn ich etwas aus diesem Itemstore kaufe, dann tue ich das weil es MIR gefällt und Freude bereitet. Es wäre ja noch schöner wenn sich Leute dafür rechtfertigen müssten nur weil sie das Geld dazu haben. 

Letztendlich: Solange es nur um Ästethik geht und ich mir keinen spielerischen Vorteil "erkaufen" kann, ist diese Diskussion völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ins Gesicht sagt, ich hätte nicht das Recht über solche Sachen mitzureden, nur weil ich 16 Jahre bin, sehe ich das als Flame an. Es haben hier nur einige sehr wenige eine Ahnung über mein RL. Und ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie einige meinen, eine Person nach dem Alter beurteilen zu müssen. Das ist typisches Schubladendenken.



Du willst Schubladendenken? Bitte schön: Verdiene du dir erst mal selber Geld mit einer 42-Stundenwoche, dann darfst du auch mitreden. Vorher haben deine Krümel Pause, wenn mein Kuchen spricht.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Hm.. ok du willst Gerechtigkeit.
> 
> Ich bin dafür das du ab morgen auf der Straße schläfst. Warum? Es ist doch ungerecht das du im warmen vor einem Computer sitzt und im Internet surfst wenn es anderen so schlecht geht das sie davon nur träumen können.
> 
> Außerdem: So lächerlich das Blizz afaik die hälfte von dem Geld spendet




Jo das mit afrika finde ich ein Argumet, aber wens gleich läuft wie mit den Pets läuft das so n monat oder so und dann fliesst alles in die Taschen von Blizz.

Also für mich ist es auch klare abzocke, klar wirtschaft und so es ist inteligent, die meisten verdienen das geld schneller als das sie was entsprechendes Farmen, aber für was dan das Spiel, ich fine es nicht gut das leute die sich mehr leisten können im spiel von andern abheben können.

Und zu den Kommentaren wie schulkinder haben zeit ich n Job, naja es geht hier aber ums Spiel und nicht rl, ich will blödgesagt nicht dur dala rennen und sehen wer welchen Kontostandepeen hat nach den Pets und Reittiern zu erkennen, den so kommt mir das vor.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Keine ahnung wie der Doppelpost entstanden ist


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ersten du fängst an meine Argumentation als bescheuert darzustellen. Zweitens verwendest du "MIMIMI" das sagt mir schon viel über dich aus. Aber ich riskiere es trotzdem mal. Wie ich schon schrieb, muss ich mir über Finanzen in keiner Lebenslage Gedanken machen. Geld spielt in meinem Leben keine Rolle. Dennoch erachte ich es weiterhin als unfair gegenüber denen die nicht das Geld dafür haben und sehe diesen pet Shop weiterhin nur eines bewirken: Eine Schneise zwischen Menschen mit und Menschen ohne Geld in WoW zu schlagen.
> 
> Einen anderen Effekt hat es für mich nicht.
> 
> ...




Es ist nur den Leuten unfair gegenüber die meinen sie müssten sich über dieses Spiel profilieren.
Ich persönlich gehe jeden Tag nach meinen Dailies etc auf den "Heldenstrich" und spende Mitleid für diese Leute.
Was der Heldenstrich ist?, es ist die Schneise zwischen AH und Bank(bzw. der Flugplatz in Dala) wo die ganzen "Progamer" stehen mit ihren ImbaEpixx & Mounts und dabei afk faken.

Was hast du bitte an "mimimi" auszusetzen, es ist die Reduzierung dieser ganzen "ich find das fies" Posts auf ihren Kern.

Bedenke, dass im wahren Leben auch nicht jeder einen Porsche fährt, eine Luxusvilla hat oder Ähnliches.
Gehen wir einfach mal von WoW weg und betrachten mal einen anderen hobbybereich als Beispiel Tabletop:
Ist es deiner Ansicht nach auch gemein, dass Gamesworkshop Unsummen für ihre Modelle verlangt?
Es gibt halt Spieler die sich diese Modelle nicht leisten können und somit einer Armee welche von einem "Besser-Verdienenden" gespielt wird unterlegen ist.

Das ist ganz normal im Leben und so wird es auch im Spiel sein, dass ist noch immer kein grund die Leute anzumachen, zu übergehen oder Sonstiges.
Wenn alle das gleiche Recht auf alles haben sollten, dann bist du in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft falsch!


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Damit wären wieder bei der Hardcore/Casual Diskussion. Du versuchst hier geschickt von meinem Argument abzulenken. Bisher hat mir immernoch keiner Gegengründe genannt. Ich warte.



16 jahre jung und musst dir keine gedanken über geld machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Kauf AN SICH ist in der Tat NICHT ungerecht. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist er es auch wieder. Denn die einen werden sagen: Gut für sowas habe ich das Geld übrig und die anderen eben nicht. Und dadurch entsteht einfach nur eine Kluft zwischen denen die das Geld für haben und dennen die es nicht haben.


Das ist bisschen übertrieben. Es gibt viele Leute die das Geld haben es sich aber nicht kaufen werden.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Das ist doch aber ganz normal. Wieso müssen denn alle Spieler gleich sein? Ist eben wie im echten Leben.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht. Ich bin auch dagegen das jeder gleich ist. Aber in einem Spiel sollte diese Ungleichheit nicht durch Geld geschaffen werden, da diese wie schon gesagt nur eine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und denen die es nicht haben darstellen würde. Wenn alle gleich sind kann das niemals funktionieren, wenn man auf die Vergangenheit blickt bemerkt man das ja recht schnell.

*16 jahre jung und musst dir keine gedanken über geld machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 

Du kennst ja nicht meine Familie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte das nicht mit reinbringen sollen. Aber sonst würde es ja gleich wieder heißen: Sagst du ja nur weil du nicht das Geld für hast! Was im Übrigen genau der Effekt ist, den ich hier zu beschreiben versuche.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Damit wären wieder bei der Hardcore/Casual Diskussion. Du versuchst hier geschickt von meinem Argument abzulenken. Bisher hat mir immernoch keiner Gegengründe genannt. Ich warte.



Der ganze Witz an der Sache ist, dass du bisher kein einziges rationales Argument geliefert hast, was daran unfair sein soll und warum Mounts unbedingt Leistungsbezogen sein sollen, welche keinerlei Vorteile bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dir fehlt das Geld... Anderen fehlt die Zeit... Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit bei Sachen die keinen Vorteil bringen. Du reitest weiterhin Sachen an die andere nicht herankommen und umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Nein? Echt? Guck doch mal meine Signatur an, oh nein Schleichwerbung! Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen!
> 
> Mein Gott, als ob es was schlimmes wäre, anderen Leuten seine Seite vorstellen zuwollen. Achja und mal so neben bei hatte ich schon manche News vor MMO Champ aufm Blog stehn. *Taschentuch reich*



Was machst Du? Rechtfertige DICH NICHT! Sowas muss von Dir abprallen!!! Lass dich doch überhaupt nicht auf sowas ein.....echt son Typ kann Dir doch mal den Schritt shamponieren!


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ins Gesicht sagt, ich hätte nicht das Recht über solche Sachen mitzureden, nur weil ich 16 Jahre bin, sehe ich das als Flame an. Es haben hier nur einige sehr wenige eine Ahnung über mein RL. Und ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie einige meinen, eine Person nach dem Alter beurteilen zu müssen. Das ist typisches Schubladendenken.



Nun, teilweise kann ich dieses Schubladendenken nachvollziehen. Du bist anscheinend 16 Jahre alt, und wirfst mit Sätzen um dich die wie folgt lauten: "Geld spielt in meinem Leben keine große Rolle." oder auch "Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte."

Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin einfach mal so frech und behaupte, dass du mit deinen 16 Jahren (sofern diese Angabe stimmen sollte) noch nicht wirklich einen Bezug zu Geld hast. Mal davon ab, dass solche Aussagen, von einem angeblich 16 Jährigen relativ frech rüberkommen. Viele Menschen arbeiten hart für ihr Geld, müssen damit eine Familie ernähren und haben dementsprechend das Geld nicht immer so locker sitzen wie du...entschuldige...ich meinte wie deine Eltern, die dir deinen Lebensstil finanzieren.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab.

Eigentlich können wir noch recht froh sein, dass wir in dem Blizzard Item-Shop lediglich ein Mount kaufen können. Beim gelobten Cryptic Store (Star Trek Online) kann man Emotes für Geld erwerben. Und hier hört meiner Meinung nach der Spass auf. Emotes, als fester Bestandteil eines MMOs, sollten frei zugänglich sein. Oder auch das Umskillen. Sicherlich kann man das Umskillen in STO auch über eine Art ingame Währung erwerben, dennoch bietet Cryptic das Umskillen auch in seinem Shop an. Fragwürdig? Vielleicht.

Soll das heißen, dass ich den Blizzard-Shop gutheißen kann? Mitnichten. Ich finde es schade zu erleben wohin die Reise gehen soll. Dennoch mache ich an dieser Stelle kein Faß auf. Sollen die Spieler die gerne möchten sich dieses Mount kaufen. Mir soll es recht sein. Es beeinträchtigt mich in meiner Spielweise überhaupt nicht. 

Nostradamus spielen und wild in die Zukunft schauen, bringt an dieser Stelle auch niemanden weiter. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gibt es Pets und ein Mount zu kaufen. So be it. Lasst doch die Spieler die dieses Geld gerne investieren dies tun. Niemand schadet euch indem er sich diese Kleinigkeiten kauft.

Und der User der vor kurzem hier geschrieben hat, dass Spieler, welche sich über den Shop eingedeckt haben, aus einem Raid wirft, tut mir wirklich Leid. Das Einzige was ich aus diesem Post herauslesen kann, ist der pure Neid.

so long


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Der ganze Witz an der Sache ist, dass du bisher kein einziges rationales Argument geliefert hast, was daran unfair sein soll und warum Mounts unbedingt Leistungsbezogen sein sollen, welche keinerlei Vorteile bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Witzig ist ja auch, dass ich das garnicht behaupten will.


----------



## Mollari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> <br />Ich gebe dir grundsätzlich Recht. Ich bin auch dagegen das jeder gleich ist. Aber in einem Spiel sollte diese Ungleichheit nicht durch Geld geschaffen werden, da diese wie schon gesagt nur eine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und denen die es nicht haben darstellen würde. Wenn alle gleich sind kann das niemals funktionieren, wenn man auf die Vergangenheit blickt bemerkt man das ja recht schnell.<br /><br /><b>16 jahre jung und musst dir keine gedanken über geld machen? <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/biggrin.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieser Unterschied wurde von Blizzard aber schon lange geschaffen. Ich meine, wer kann sich denn das Tundramammut des Reisenden leisten? Klar können es viele, aber eben auch nicht alle. Warum? Weil nicht jeder soviel Spielgeld hat. Ich persönlich habe es auch nicht weil ich nicht genug Zeit zum farmen habe bzw. nicht einsehe soviel Zeit darauf zu verschwenden. 

Neide ich es deshalb denen die es sich leisten konnten? Nein. 

Es gibt in dieser Diskussion überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen der Spielwährung und echtem Geld. Die einen haben viel vom Spielgeld, die anderen viel vom echten. Und ein paar Glückskinder haben sogar viel von beidem. Und jede dieser Gruppen will bedient sein.


----------



## Eboron (15. April 2010)

Solange Blizzard nur Mounts, Pets, usw. anbietet hab ich keine Probleme damit.

Wem das Mount gefällt, soll sichs kaufen oder einfach sein lasse.

Mir gefällts und falls es nich zu teuer ist, werd ichs mir kaufen.

Blizzard könnte auch von heut auf Morgen Waffen in den Shop stellen, es ist ihr Game, auch wenns nur Wenigen gefallen würde.

Solange die Items keinen Spielvorteil bieten, sollte man sich nicht so sehr aufregen. Wer das Item nicht hat, hat nichts verloren oder sonst was.

Es geht bei den Items nicht (immer) ums posen, viele kaufens auch wegen "Style-Gründen" oder zum sammeln.

Ich finde es eine gute Sache =)


----------



## Nicorobbin (15. April 2010)

Anser schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch bitte mal warum du hier Werbung für ne nicht Deutsche Seite machst?
> Ich für mein Teil kann kein englisch, ich vermute das es noch anderen Usern hier so gehen wird, also bitte wenn du schon eine .de Versuchst zu puschen dann sei doch so nett und stell die auch in Deutsch online
> 
> 
> ...



Anser, erklär mir doch mal bitte warum du kein englisch sprichst?
Soweit ich weiss ist Englisch ab der 5. Pflichtkurs in Deutschland und ich geh mal nicht davon aus das du so jung bist das du dort noch nicht angekommen bist.
Btw. (By the way = wo wir grad schon dabei sind = umgangssprachliche abkürzung)
ist englisch die Weltsprache und früher oder später wirst du nicht drumherum kommen diese Sprache zu sprechen bzw. zu verstehen es sei denn du bist Kellerkind, wohnst irgendwo in Poppenbüttel, hast die Dorfgrenze noch niemals übertreten und hast es auch nicht vor.

So long (übrigens auch englisch) 

Nicorobbin

@topic

Sieht echt klasse aus und bietet eine willkommene abwechslung zu den (in meinen Augen) hässlichen Protodrachen.
10-15 € Wert.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Zudem sollte jeder der sich über das kaufbare Flugmount aufregt und selbst eine CE besitzt, sich kurz mal Gedanken drüber machen, wie das Ganze gegenüber der normalen WOW Version aussieht mit den Pets und Goodies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Witzig ist ja auch, dass ich das garnicht behaupten will.



Für was willst du denn bitte Gegenargumente?
Es gibt Leute die kaufen sich das Mount, es gibt welche die lassen es und es gibt welche wie dich, die machen da ein Drama draus.

Inwiefern wird dieses Mount dein Spielerlebnis ändern, da du damit eh nichts am Hut haben wirst?

Du prophezeist eine dunkle Zukunft für WoW, weil dies ja nur der Anfang sei. Nostradamus hat schon desöfteren einen Weltuntergang vorhergesagt. Ist auch nicht passiert, aber es gab Leute die habene in Drama draus gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (15. April 2010)

Ihr seid ernsthaft bereit, für einen virtuellen Gegenstand, der euch, laut eigener Aussage, nichts bringt und nur ein "Pixelhaufen" ist, 20€-30€+ auszugeben?
Wenn er euch nichts bringt und er in keinster Weise einen Nutzen habt, warum wollt ihr ihn euch dann kaufen?

Also entweder sie bringen doch einen Vorteil (subjektiv) oder ihr solltet schleunigst einen guten Psychologen aufsuchen.


Und lasst doch mal bitte die RL Vergleiche Weg...schließlich ist es in einem Spiel elementar, dass jeder die selbe Grundlage hat.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr seid ernsthaft bereit, für einen virtuellen Gegenstand, der euch, laut eigener Aussage, nichts bringt und nur ein "Pixelhaufen" ist, 20€-30€+ auszugeben?



ja


----------



## MoonFrost (15. April 2010)

Also ich bin mountsammler und werde es mir genau desswegen NICHT kaufen. Ich weiß was es heißt seltene mounts zu farmen und zu besitzen und das algapferd gehöhrt definitiv nicht in den rang "raremounts" Ist doch das selbe prinzip wie mit den standartmounts. Da hat auch jeder alle von aber es reitet sie aus ebend genannten gründen keiner. Es ist halt billig auf nem mount zu reiten was jeder hat. Ich verweigere mich auch diesen "kartenmounts" ist einfach nur schwach auf sowas zu reiten.

Wers kaufen will solls tun aber ein mount"sammler" hat eh die wahl zwischen seinen 101 +-40 mounts (ich hab 126) und da brauch man son abzockmount nicht. Da leg ich lieber wenns soweit ist lk im hc (nein ist noch nicht down bei mir aber er kommt irgendwann auch an den galgen) und hab das selbe mount bloß mit nem definitiv cooleren skin.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Saji schrieb:


> Du willst Schubladendenken? Bitte schön: Verdiene du dir erst mal selber Geld mit einer 42-Stundenwoche, dann darfst du auch mitreden. Vorher haben deine Krümel Pause, wenn mein Kuchen spricht.




Ich sags ja Kontoeppen, am besten sollte jeder seinen Kontostand in wow angeben und dan sieht man auf dem Kopf der andern wie viel man verdient, ich der zwar 20 aber auch noch nicht im stande sind ihr leben selbst zu bezahlen (wobei die 42stundenwoche hab ich auch) sind ja weniger wert und das sollen alle wow spieler wissen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nun, teilweise kann ich dieses Schubladendenken nachvollziehen. Du bist anscheinend 16 Jahre alt, und wirfst mit Sätzen um dich die wie folgt lauten: "Geld spielt in meinem Leben keine große Rolle." oder auch "Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte."
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin einfach mal so frech und behaupte, dass du mit deinen 16 Jahren (sofern diese Angabe stimmen sollte) noch nicht wirklich einen Bezug zu Geld hast. Mal davon ab, dass solche Aussagen, von einem angeblich 16 Jährigen relativ frech rüberkommen. Viele Menschen arbeiten hart für ihr Geld, müssen damit eine Familie ernähren und haben dementsprechend das Geld nicht immer so locker sitzen wie du...entschuldige...ich meinte wie deine Eltern, die dir deinen Lebensstil finanzieren.



Erwischt. Ich habe darauf gewartet, dass jemand GENAU das schreibt. Warum ? Weil es einfach das perfekte Beispiel ist! Es ist im echten Leben so, es ist im Spiel so. Es gibt arm und reich. Die Armen werden immer nicht gerade freundlich auf die reichen hinaufblicken. Da können die die viel haben noch so ein großes herz haben, sie haben einfach viel mehr. Deswegen macht meine Familie im RL auch keine große Pralerei daraus. Ich weiss nicht woher du etwas über meinen Lebenstil weisst, aber im buffed Forum zu schreiben halte ich nicht für eine teure Angelegenheit. Als Beispiel.

Denn es ist so: Sobald man zeigt was man hat, wird es immer jene geben, die das böse begutachten. So wie eben du gerade eben. Ich zitiere: " Es kommt frech rüber mit deinen 16 Jahren." Genau das ist es und deswegen würde ich mit sowas auch nie im echten Leben angeben. Hier bin ich anonnym und ich habe es aufgrund der Diskussion genannt um genau auf das von dir Geschriebene abzuzielen.

Denn genau das wird eben auch im Spiel passieren wenn der Shop mehr und mehr ausgebaut wird. Für viele ist die Grenze früher, für andere später erreicht. Viele schreiben für sie ist es zuviel wenn es Items etc. gibt. Anderen wie mir ist es jetzt schon zu viel. Das ist dann irgendswo Ansichtssache.

Diese vorurteile im Bezug auf Arm/Reich sind in den Menschen eingebrannt. Die die höher in der Gessellschaft stehen oder Verantwortung tragen werden immer erst mal kritisiert, angemotzt oder was auch immer. So ist es z.B. auch mit Politikern. Man kann leicht Verschwörungstheorien spinnen und ihnen sonst etwas vorwerfen. Aber wenn man dann selbst an der selben Position stehen würde, wäre das wieder anderst für einen.




-Scytale- schrieb:


> Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab.
> 
> Eigentlich können wir noch recht froh sein, dass wir in dem Blizzard Item-Shop lediglich ein Mount kaufen können. Beim gelobten Cryptic Store (Star Trek Online) kann man Emotes für Geld erwerben. Und hier hört meiner Meinung nach der Spass auf. Emotes, als fester Bestandteil eines MMOs, sollten frei zugänglich sein. Oder auch das Umskillen. Sicherlich kann man das Umskillen in STO auch über eine Art ingame Währung erwerben, dennoch bietet Cryptic das Umskillen auch in seinem Shop an. Fragwürdig? Vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Ich will nicht Nostradamus spielen. Ich gehe lediglich davon aus, dass es so kommen wird. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, wer weiss. Ich bin nach wie vor gegen diese Schneise.


----------



## Mollari (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> <br />Ihr seid ernsthaft bereit, für einen virtuellen Gegenstand, der euch, laut eigener Aussage, nichts bringt und nur ein &quot;Pixelhaufen&quot; ist, 20€-30€+ auszugeben?<br />Wenn er euch nichts bringt und er in keinster Weise einen Nutzen habt, warum wollt ihr ihn euch dann kaufen?<br /><br />Also entweder sie bringen doch einen Vorteil (subjektiv) oder ihr solltet schleunigst einen guten Psychologen aufsuchen.<br /><br /><br />Und lasst doch mal bitte die RL Vergleiche Weg...schließlich ist es in einem Spiel elementar, dass jeder die selbe Grundlage hat.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Ja, sie haben den Nutzen das ich sie gern ansehe und schön finde. Warum kaufen sich Leute Bilder für ein paar Millionen? Welchen Nutzen haben sie? 

Richtig, sie hängen an der Wand und ich freue mich wenn ich sie anschaue.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Also ich bin mountsammler und werde es mir genau desswegen NICHT kaufen. Ich weiß was es heißt seltene mounts zu farmen und zu besitzen und das algapferd gehöhrt definitiv nicht in den rang "raremounts" Ist doch das selbe prinzip wie mit den standartmounts. Da hat auch jeder alle von aber es reitet sie aus ebend genannten gründen keiner. Es ist halt billig auf nem mount zu reiten was jeder hat. Ich verweigere mich auch diesen "kartenmounts" ist einfach nur schwach auf sowas zu reiten.
> 
> Wers kaufen will solls tun aber ein mount"sammler" hat eh die wahl zwischen seinen 101 +-40 mounts (ich hab 126) und da brauch man son abzockmount nicht. Da leg ich lieber wenns soweit ist lk im hc (nein ist noch nicht down bei mir aber er kommt irgendwann auch an den galgen) und hab das selbe mount bloß mit nem definitiv cooleren skin.




Weisst du... wenn mein Anfängermount auch so schnell wäre wie das gepanzerte... würd ich rein vom optischen immer noch auf dem Anfängergaul rumklappern ^^


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Ich sags ja Kontoeppen, am besten sollte jeder seinen Kontostand in wow angeben und dan sieht man auf dem Kopf der andern wie viel man verdient, ich der zwar 20 aber auch noch nicht im stande sind ihr leben selbst zu bezahlen (wobei die 42stundenwoche hab ich auch) sind ja weniger wert und das sollen alle wow spieler wissen.



Ja, ich ehe es schon kommen. "Kontoscore, dass neue Topaddon!"


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, ich ehe es schon kommen. "Kontoscore, dass neue Topaddon!"



Der Neid-o-Score würds wohl noch toppen gelle? 

Mir wärs ehrlich gesagt sowas von egal, wenn das Mount jetzt plötzlich ein ultra Rare Drop wäre, welches ich selbst wohl nie haben würde... ich würds den E-Pen's gönnen... 

Denk mal darüber nach?


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Nostradamus spielen. Ich gehe lediglich davon aus, dass es so kommen wird. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, wer weiss. Ich bin nach wie vor gegen diese Schneise.



Du glaubst garnicht welche Verluste Blizzard spielrelevante Items im Itemshop bringen würden.
Ich wäre garantiert nicht der einzige, der dann aufhören würde. Nur du stellst es jetzt schon als Frechheit dar, obwohl es absolut irrelevant ist.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. April 2010)

seltsam wieso es soviel neutrale kommentare gibt, ich finde es mehr als unverschämt das Blizzard bei einem Spiel bei dem man im monat schon 13&#8364; bezahlt es noch nötig hat pets und mounts für echtes geld zu verkaufen, kein spiel für das man im Monat bezahlen muss hat so einen shop, das gibt es nur in diesen billig asia mmos
Ich finds kacke ....


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Das Alter hat nix mit dem Verhalten zu tun. Wäre zuschön um wahr zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Kluft entsteht in diesem Fall nur durch Neid, mehr fällt mir da nicht ein. Eine richtige Kluft Aufgrund von Vorteilen gibts es in diesem Fall nunmal nicht.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Erwischt. Ich habe darauf gewartet, dass jemand GENAU das schreibt. Warum ? Weil es einfach das perfekte Beispiel ist! Es ist im echten Leben so, es ist im Spiel so. Es gibt arm und reich. Die Armen werden immer nicht gerade freundlich auf die reichen hinaufblicken. Da können die die viel haben noch so ein großes herz haben, sie haben einfach viel mehr. Deswegen macht meine Familie im RL auch keine große Pralerei daraus. Ich weiss nicht woher du etwas über meinen Lebenstil weisst, aber im buffed Forum zu schreiben halte ich nicht für eine teure Angelegenheit. Als Beispiel.
> 
> Denn es ist so: Sobald man zeigt was man hat, wird es immer jene geben, die das böse begutachten. So wie eben du gerade eben. Ich zitiere: " Es kommt frech rüber mit deinen 16 Jahren." Genau das ist es und deswegen würde ich mit sowas auch nie im echten Leben angeben. Hier bin ich anonnym und ich habe es aufgrund der Diskussion genannt um genau auf das von dir Geschriebene abzuzielen.
> 
> ...




als wäre die welt schwarz/weiss...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2010)

p1nk schrieb:


> ja



Kurz und knapp^^. Aber Jder der Hier mecker das man Geld für Pixel ausgibt, ihr gebt euer Geld doch auch für Pixel aus. Obs nur der Char ist den ihr equipt oder nen Char mit bestmmten Pets oder Mounts Pixel sind das alle. Der eine gibt merh der andere weniger dafür aus.
Solange man nicht Ausrüstung für Geld kaufen kann was man dan breuchte um schneller ICC gehn zu können oder so find ich das noch inordnung.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> seltsam wieso es soviel neutrale kommentare gibt, ich finde es mehr als unverschämt das Blizzard bei einem Spiel bei dem man im monat schon 13€ bezahlt es noch nötig hat pets und mounts für echtes geld zu verkaufen, kein spiel für das man im Monat bezahlen muss hat so einen shop, noch nichtmal Guild wars, das gibt es nur in diesen billig asia mmos
> Ich finds kacke ....



Natürlich hat GuildWars einen Itemshop Oo Dort kannst du doch Skill-Packages kaufen und dergleichen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du glaubst garnicht welche Verluste Blizzard spielrelevante Items im Itemshop bringen würden.
> Ich wäre garantiert nicht der einzige, der dann aufhören würde. Nur du stellst es jetzt schon als Frechheit dar, obwohl es absolut irrelevant ist.



Bitte link mir wo ich das geschrieben habe ? Ich sprach von Fun Items und weitern Pets sowie Mounts. Ich kriege hier am laufenden Band Dinge vor die Füße geworfen, die ich nirgendswo geschrieben habe. Sehe ich da Verzweiflung und Verbitterung, weil man nicht in der Lage ist einem angeblich so unreifen 16 jährigen Gegenargumente zu liefern, dafür, dass es eben nicht so kommen wird ? Das es keine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und nicht haben geben wird ?

Lest ihr meine Kommentare ? Versteht doch endlich das Grundprinzip auf das ich hinausmöchte.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Erwischt. Ich habe darauf gewartet, dass jemand GENAU das schreibt. Warum ? Weil es einfach das perfekte Beispiel ist! Es ist im echten Leben so, es ist im Spiel so. Es gibt arm und reich. Die Armen werden immer nicht gerade freundlich auf die reichen hinaufblicken. Da können die die viel haben noch so ein großes herz haben, sie haben einfach viel mehr. Deswegen macht meine Familie im RL auch keine große Pralerei daraus. Ich weiss nicht woher du etwas über meinen Lebenstil weisst, aber im buffed Forum zu schreiben halte ich nicht für eine teure Angelegenheit. Als Beispiel.
> 
> Denn es ist so: Sobald man zeigt was man hat, wird es immer jene geben, die das böse begutachten. So wie eben du gerade eben. Ich zitiere: " Es kommt frech rüber mit deinen 16 Jahren." Genau das ist es und deswegen würde ich mit sowas auch nie im echten Leben angeben. Hier bin ich anonnym und ich habe es aufgrund der Diskussion genannt um genau auf das von dir Geschriebene abzuzielen.
> 
> ...




Sekunde.

Wow....ich denke du hast da etwas missverstanden. Ich habe diesen Post in keinster Weise verfasst, weil ich dich von unten böse begutachte. Im Ernst. Ich empfinde eher Mitleid für dich. Wirklich.

Ich für meinen Teil habe in keinster Weise finanzielle Sorgen, fühle mich in meinem Job als Unternehmensberater bei einem weltwei operierendem Unternehmen recht wohl und schaue gewiss nicht....böse auf dich hinauf. Du hast mich wohl ein wenig missverstanden mein Kleiner.

so long


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr seid ernsthaft bereit, für einen virtuellen Gegenstand, der euch, laut eigener Aussage, nichts bringt und nur ein "Pixelhaufen" ist, 20€-30€+ auszugeben?
> Wenn er euch nichts bringt und er in keinster Weise einen Nutzen habt, warum wollt ihr ihn euch dann kaufen?
> 
> Also entweder sie bringen doch einen Vorteil (subjektiv) oder ihr solltet schleunigst einen guten Psychologen aufsuchen.
> ...



Genau so ist es, ich bin n Funitem, Pet und Mountfarmer. Frage: Warum? Antwort: Style
Jetzt können Leute für geld Style kaufen also auch ein Vorteil

Wollte auch etwas in dem sinne schreiben, wusste aber nicht wie formulieren, desegen 
danke Rudi TD


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sehe ich da Verzweiflung und Verbitterung, weil man nicht in der Lage ist einem angeblich so unreifen 16 jährigen Gegenargumente zu liefern, dafür, dass es eben nicht so kommen wird ?



Nein, man nennt das Realismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Sekunde.
> 
> Wow....ich denke du hast da etwas misverstanden. Ich habe diesen Post in keinster Weise verfasst, weil ich dich von unten böse begutachte. Im Ernst. Ich empfinde eher Mitleid für dich. Wirklich.
> 
> ...



Dann erklär mir dein Mitleid, ich bin gespannt.


*Genau so ist es, ich bin n Funitem, Pet und Mountfarmer. Frage: Warum? Antwort: Style
Jetzt können Leute für geld Style kaufen also auch ein Vorteil

Wollte auch etwas in dem sinne schreiben, wusste aber nicht wie formulieren, desegen 
danke Rudi TD * 


Wenigstens noch einer der versteht was ich meine. Dachte schon ich bin hier vollkommen alleine mit meiner Meinung. Aber mittlerweile werde ich ja von allen Seiten beschossen wie es scheint. Darum werde ich mich vorerst mal zurückziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte link mir wo ich das geschrieben habe ? Ich sprach von Fun Items und weitern Pets sowie Mounts. Ich kriege hier am laufenden Band Dinge vor die Füße geworfen, die ich nirgendswo geschrieben habe. Sehe ich da Verzweiflung und Verbitterung, weil man nicht in der Lage ist einem angeblich so unreifen 16 jährigen Gegenargumente zu liefern, dafür, dass es eben nicht so kommen wird ? Das es keine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und nicht haben geben wird ?
> 
> Lest ihr meine Kommentare ? Versteht doch endlich das Grundprinzip auf das ich hinausmöchte.



Ob es so kommen wird, dass irgendwann Spielrelevante Items verkauft werden, kann dir keiner sagen ausser Blizzard.
Nur zu sagen, sie dürfen keine Mounts verkaufen weils so kommen wird ist genau so sinnfrei wie: ich dürft kein WOW Spielen weil Blizzard dann vielleicht einen spielrelevanten Shop drinn machen würde... verstehst du was ich meine... 

Man kann Style kaufen? Genau so wie den CE Pets Style der letzen 3 Boxen? etc. etc?
Man kann Style auch erspielen?
Man kann auch einfach so nur Style haben?

Sowas wie Style ist nicht Messbar... was für dich z.b. absolut stylisch ist, ist für mich total gähnend UND UMGEKEHRT... jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von Style.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. April 2010)

falls es ne fluggeschwindigkeit von 310% erreicht, kaufe ich es meinem twink....ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Threisch (15. April 2010)

www.sollichmirdasmountkaufenodernicht.de

^^ wer es will soll sich das doch kaufen.. falls es überhaupt über den Store erhältlich sein wird.
Da es sowiso nicht von "Erfolg" zeugen würde -> Pustekuchen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte link mir wo ich das geschrieben habe ? Ich sprach von Fun Items und weitern Pets sowie Mounts. Ich kriege hier am laufenden Band Dinge vor die Füße geworfen, die ich nirgendswo geschrieben habe. Sehe ich da Verzweiflung und Verbitterung, weil man nicht in der Lage ist einem angeblich so unreifen 16 jährigen Gegenargumente zu liefern, dafür, dass es eben nicht so kommen wird ? Das es keine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und nicht haben geben wird ?
> 
> Lest ihr meine Kommentare ? Versteht doch endlich das Grundprinzip auf das ich hinausmöchte.



Viele lessen halt nicht richtig. Aber ne Kluft gabs doch schon immer in WoW, die Leute die (Ich sprech mal zu classic zeiten) T2 haben wurden oft als Arbeitslos usw.. bezeichnet oder die die PvP rang 14 hatten wurden auch immer von denen die es nicht hatten neidisch angeschaut. Und dan wurden immer agumente gesucht um zu erklären warum man selber nicht Rang 14 war, wie z.B. Arbeitslos und so...

d[-.-]b


----------



## Saji (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte link mir wo ich das geschrieben habe ? Ich sprach von Fun Items und weitern Pets sowie Mounts. Ich kriege hier am laufenden Band Dinge vor die Füße geworfen, die ich nirgendswo geschrieben habe. Sehe ich da Verzweiflung und Verbitterung, weil man nicht in der Lage ist einem angeblich so unreifen 16 jährigen Gegenargumente zu liefern, dafür, dass es eben nicht so kommen wird ? Das es keine Kluft zwischen denen die es haben und nicht haben geben wird ?
> 
> Lest ihr meine Kommentare ? Versteht doch endlich das Grundprinzip auf das ich hinausmöchte.



1. Du hast kein Grundprinzip.
2. Du redest von einer Kluft die so im Moment nicht einmal existiert.
3. Reife misst man nicht an der Länge der Intimbehaarung. Wir haben nie gesagt das du unreif bist, sondern nur das du auch mal für dein Geld richtig arbeiten müsstest.
4. Bis wir mal der Verzweiflung nahe sind gibt es dich schon gar nicht mehr.
5. Wirst du langsam langweilig, ich suche mir jetzt eine andere Beschäftigung.


Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

style = vorteil? 

ah ok...


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Fiele lessen halt nicht richtig. Aber ne Kluft gabs doch schon immer in WoW, die Leute die (Ich sprech mal zu classic zeiten) T2 haben wurden oft als Arbeitslos usw.. bezeichnet oder die die PvP rang 14 hatten wurden auch immer von denen die es nicht hatten neidisch angeschaut. Und dan wurden immer agumente gesucht um zu erklären warum man selber nicht Rang 14 war, wie z.B. Arbeitslos und so...
> 
> d[-.-]b



*Die Kluft gabs sogar bei Spielstart schon... Die welche sich die Collectors Edition leisteten und diejenigen welche nicht. *


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir dein Mitleid, ich bin gespannt.




Gerne!

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du wirklich 16 bist, und dein Geschreibsel hier stimmt.

Ein 16jähriger der sich dadurch profilieren muss, indem er mit dem gesellschaftlichen Status seiner Eltern "angibt" (nicht direkt, daher die ""), und in keinster Weise einen Bezug zu Geld. Ein 16jähriger der sicherlich nicht in der Lage ist, seinen Lebensunterhalt alleine zu bestreiten, ein 16jähriger der nicht weiß wie es ist eine Familie zu ernähren. Ein 16jähriger der keine Ahnung davon hat, was in der Welt auf einen zukommt.

Und dieser 16jährige schreibt tatsächlich, dass er sich ja ach so viel leisten könnte und sich über Geld keine Sorgen machen muss. Dafür hab ich Mitleid. Deine Aussagen gepaart mit dem Statement, dass deine Eltern "Geld haben" ist einfach nur traurig und zeugt nicht wirklich von Reife.

Du wolltest es hören, sorry.


----------



## Nicorobbin (15. April 2010)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Fiele lessen halt nicht richtig. Aber ne Kluft gabs doch schon immer in WoW, die Leute die (Ich sprech mal zu classic zeiten) T2 haben wurden oft als Arbeitslos usw.. bezeichnet oder die die PvP rang 14 hatten wurden auch immer von denen die es nicht hatten neidisch angeschaut. Und dan wurden immer agumente gesucht um zu erklären warum man selber nicht Rang 14 war, wie z.B. Arbeitslos und so...
> 
> d[-.-]b



Um damals Rang 14 zu erreichen musste man wirklich arbeitslos sein oder ne menge Urlaub haben und willens sein den in WoW zu investieren


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, ich bin n Funitem, Pet und Mountfarmer. Frage: Warum? Antwort: Style
> Jetzt können Leute für geld Style kaufen also auch ein Vorteil
> 
> Wollte auch etwas in dem sinne schreiben, wusste aber nicht wie formulieren, desegen
> danke Rudi TD



Mir gefallen zum Beispiel selbstgemachte Karnevalskostüme deutlich besser als zusammengekaufter Krams aus einem Karnevalsladen.
Was im Endeffekt mehr "Style" hat entscheidet jeder immer noch für sich selbst.

Wer wegen so einem Mount anfängt arm und reich gegenüber zu stellen... ist imho in einem noch recht unreifen Alter. Der Mountsammler wird über das Pferd lachen und seinen roten 100-Mount Flieger auspacken. Für die Petsammler gilt das gleiche, da kommt das Reh an die Leine. Der Raider schaltet seinen Titel ein, packt den Frostbrutbezwinger aus und fliegt eine Runde nebenher.

Mir fällt hier echt nicht mehr ein als Drama Baby!


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> falls es ne fluggeschwindigkeit von 310% erreicht, kaufe ich es meinem twink....ansonsten nicht.




Der Reitskill deines Twinks bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit bis 280%. 310% Kriegst du nur wenn du bereits ein Flugmount mit 310% bestitzt. 

Wieder ein Grund warum es keinen direkten Vorteil bringt.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Der Reitskill deines Twinks bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit bis 280%. 310% Kriegst du nur wenn du bereits ein Flugmount mit 310% bestitzt.
> 
> Wieder ein Grund warum es keinen direkten Vorteil bringt.



doch... hast du nicht gelesen das style= vorteil bedeutet?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

Kommt mir bloß nicht mit den Spruch das ihr Sammlerseid..ein sammler bezahlt nicht 12 € im monat um seine sammlung zu begutachten...und ihr würdet sogar Kuhmist kaufen wenn mans reiten könnte oder? xD


Also ich finde es echt ne abzocke für ein Reittier Bares zu verlangen.
Glaube dass Wow da erste p2p spiel ist was nen itemshop besitzt ^^.

Viel spass den dödeln die lieber sinnlos Kohle für ein mount ausgeben, und es irgendwann paar monate später staub ansetzt weil man ein schöneres in Cataclysm bekommt ;D

Sehe schon die eitlen Fazgen in Dalaran am Gulieingang stehn und sich von Kidys begafen lassen.

Lasst euch abzocken und merkts nicht einmal^^

Und kleiner Tip..egal was ihr auch fürs Mount und sonstigen Mumpitz zahlt es gehört blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: und kommt mir nicht mit der Monatsgebühr..die ist gerechtfertigt


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Kommt mir bloß nicht mit den Spruch das ihr Sammlerseid..ein sammler bezahlt nicht 12 € im monat um seine sammlung zu begutachten...und ihr würdet sogar Kuhmist kaufen wenn mans reiten könnte oder? xD
> 
> 
> Also ich finde es echt ne abzocke für ein Reittier Bares zu verlangen.
> ...




Weisst du was... ich für einen CE Classic Panda heute noch Gassi ab und zu... und das net mal in der Stadt sondern mitten im Wald wo mich net mal die ganze Welt sehen kann... UNGLAUBLICH ODER? und das nur weil es MIR gefällt und heute noch ab dem schnachrendem Wonneproppen lächeln muss. 

Ich pack beim farmen den Kernhundwelpen aus... nicht weil ich einen anderen Spieler treffen könnte... nein... sondern weil mich sein gegrunze auch zum grinsen bringt oder wenn er mit nem Knochen jongliert... 

ob ich Kuhmist kaufen würde? Wenn mans fliegen könnte sicher... da kann man tolle Wortspiele mit Scheisse bringen... ich würde den Kuhmist sogar ingame bei nem normalen Händler kaufen, nur um rechtzeitig zu einer Scheiss-Pointe ihn hervorzaubern zu könne.


----------



## Avenenera (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Kommt mir bloß nicht mit den Spruch das ihr Sammlerseid..ein sammler bezahlt nicht 12 € im monat um seine sammlung zu begutachten...und ihr würdet sogar Kuhmist kaufen wenn mans reiten könnte oder? xD
> 
> 
> Also ich finde es echt ne abzocke für ein Reittier Bares zu verlangen.
> ...



Itemshops gibt es schon sehr lange bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> und ihr würdet sogar Kuhmist kaufen wenn mans reiten könnte oder?



naja das hätte doch style?!xD würd ich sicherlich kaufen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Der Reitskill deines Twinks bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit bis 280%. 310% Kriegst du nur wenn du bereits ein Flugmount mit 310% bestitzt.
> 
> Wieder ein Grund warum es keinen direkten Vorteil bringt.




danke für die auskunft. dann kaufe ich es eben nicht...denn das 310er vom main ist schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (15. April 2010)

Mollari schrieb:


> Ja, sie haben den Nutzen das ich sie gern ansehe und schön finde. Warum kaufen sich Leute Bilder für ein paar Millionen? Welchen Nutzen haben sie?
> 
> Richtig, sie hängen an der Wand und ich freue mich wenn ich sie anschaue.



Hier

Da kannst du es dir jetzt den ganzen Tag anschauen und wenn du willst sogar ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen.
Ganz umsonst.

Der einzigste Grund ist doch der selbe, aus dem Leute ein teueres Auto fahren oder Marken Klamotten anziehen.
Dabei gehts rein ums angeben und um das Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern.

Sehr traurig, wenn man das in einem Spiel ausleben muss.


----------



## kingchef (15. April 2010)

p1nk schrieb:


> ja



Genau wegen solcher Leuten wird die Geldmacherei von Blizz immer weiter gehen. Warum auch nicht?
Wenn es immer Leute gibt die etlichen Dreck kaufen. Activision Blizzard ist halt ne Aktiengesellschaft, für die zählt nur das Geld. Auch welche weiteren Angebote man sich in nächster Zeit freuen darf, kann sich ja wohl jeder denken!
Und das Argument "Solang es keine spielrelevanten Dinge zu kaufen gibt" , der Fraktionswechsel braucht man ja auch wirklich nicht! Ja klar, die hälfte der Allys auf unseren Server spielen jetzt Horde und 1k gehört zu 95% der Horde, klarer Fall von NICHT Spielrelevant.


----------



## Makata (15. April 2010)

Schaut schön aus und ich finds völlig ok das im Shop angeboten wird.

Bringt 0 Vorteile weil es sich an den Reitskill des Besitzers anpasst.

Ist haltn Skin der gut ausschaut, Scheisse verkauft sich halt schlecht.




Ich amüsiere mich schon seit Mittags über die Kommentare der "Bääääh, Frechheit das muss vom Lichking 25 HC droppen Fraktion".

Es ist ein Mount, ein Haufen Polygone mehr nicht.

Meine Güte muss man Probleme haben wenn man sich darüber aufregt das man sowas kaufen kann für echtes Geld.

Stimmt dann hat man ja in WoW nichts erreicht, haha, WoW und was erreichen.




WoW ist ein Spiel und soll Spaß machen. Und wenn jemand ne Freude hat Geld für dieses Mount auszugeben und damit im Spiel herum zufliegen, wunderbar.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Weisst du was... ich für einen CE Classic Panda heute noch Gassi ab und zu... und das net mal in der Stadt sondern mitten im Wald wo mich net mal die ganze Welt sehen kann... UNGLAUBLICH ODER? und das nur weil es MIR gefällt.



Ach du Sch**** du hast echt Sorgen mit nen Pixelhaufen Gassi zugehen im Wald..Geh mal öffter im rl spazieren ...ist gesünder und so


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Also ich finde es echt ne abzocke für ein Reittier Bares zu verlangen.



Gibt ja auch keine kostenlosen Alternativen zu dem neuen Mount im Pet-Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Der einzigste Grund ist doch der selbe, aus dem Leute ein teueres Auto fahren oder Marken Klamotten anziehen.
> Dabei gehts rein ums angeben und um das Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern.
> 
> Sehr traurig, wenn man das in einem Spiel ausleben muss.



Achso, einfach Spaß daran haben ist nicht möglich? Verdammt.



> Und das Argument "Solang es keine spielrelevanten Dinge zu kaufen gibt" , der Fraktionswechsel braucht man ja auch wirklich nicht! Ja klar, die hälfte der Allys auf unseren Server spielen jetzt Horde und 1k gehört zu 95% der Horde, klarer Fall von NICHT Spielrelevant.



1. Kann Blizzard nichts dafür, dass Allys flüchten.
2. Ist Tausendwinter auf 100 Spieler pro Seite limitiert. Wenn ihrs nicht hinbekommt dort mit 100 Mann (wie vermutlich die Horde) aufzutreten liegt es an euch, nicht an Blizzard. Denn mehr als 100 Spieler werden ja wohl auf Allyseite unterwegs sein. Schieb das eigene Unvermögen nicht in Blizzards Schuhe.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Itemshops gibt es schon sehr lange bei anderen Spielen.



Ich meinte in einen p2p wo es eine MONATSGEBÜHR GIBT

Erkundige dich mal und zeig mir ein anderes was sone Masche abzieht wie euer Blizzard gott ;P


----------



## Cooko (15. April 2010)

Also ich finde das is ne GEFICKTE UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT , dass man zusätzlich zu den 15 euro/monat jetzt auhc noch für MOUNTS zahlen muss.....ich meine die masche "is ja nur kosmetisch" stimmt zwar , aber wtf ist das geldgeil...ihc meine WARUM sollte das was kosten? muss man ab jetzt für jeden patch auch noch zahlen , damit der nächste inni endboss nicht so aussieht? http://themoblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tetris-unsafe.jpg
ich finds einfach krank geldgeil und es kotzt mich an...vor allem die preise , das wird sicher nicht so ~5euro (wies angebracht wäre höchstens) kosten, sondern sicher mehr....einfach nur bescheuert


----------



## p1nk (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Achso, einfach Spaß daran haben ist nicht möglich? Verdammt.



hab ich auch erst gerade verstanden... verkaufe nun alles auf ebay...


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mir gefallen zum Beispiel selbstgemachte Karnevalskostüme deutlich besser als zusammengekaufter Krams aus einem Karnevalsladen.
> Was im Endeffekt mehr "Style" hat entscheidet jeder immer noch für sich selbst.
> 
> Wer wegen so einem Mount anfängt arm und reich gegenüber zu stellen... ist imho in einem noch recht unreifen Alter. Der Mountsammler wird über das Pferd lachen und seinen roten 100-Mount Flieger auspacken. Für die Petsammler gilt das gleiche, da kommt das Reh an die Leine. Der Raider schaltet seinen Titel ein, packt den Frostbrutbezwinger aus und fliegt eine Runde nebenher.
> ...




Gut ich finde das Perd hat riesen style kann es mir aber nicht leisten also bin ich Benachteiligt gegenüber Leuten die mehr verdienen.
Also wieder Kontoeppen
danke das du's mir so leicht machst.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Ach du Sch**** du hast echt Sorgen mit nen Pixelhaufen Gassi zugehen im Wald..Geh mal öffter im rl spazieren ...ist gesünder und so




ach jetzt übertreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meinte einfach auspacken während man farmt oder sonst was macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach weils hübsch aufssieht das rumgeschnarche und rumgetabse ^^ ich pack ihn auch aus, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin... weils MIR gefällt und nicht um der Aufmerksamkeits willen.


----------



## Rudi TD (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Achso, einfach Spaß daran haben ist nicht möglich? Verdammt.



Du brauchst einen Pixelhaufen um Spaß zu haben?
Und der Pixelhaufen muss 30&#8364; kosten, weil die normalen Pixelhaufen nicht den selben Effekt haben?


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ach jetzt übertreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Pandavieh gabs für die CE von Classik...das ist ja ok weils quasi ein dankeschön war für das interesse and en anderen Zeug was dazu gab.
Da waren ja auch noch andere schöne sachen dabei für die man keine Monatsgebühr zahlen musste um sie anzuschauen und nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass du wirklich 16 bist, und dein Geschreibsel hier stimmt.
> 
> ...



Genau und schon wieder hast du mir in die Hände gespielt. Ohne das du es merkst scheinbar, baust du deine Vorurteile weiter aus. Ich habe extra geschrieben, dass ich meinen bezug zum Geld BEWUSST so geschrieben habe aufgrund der Diskussion um zu zeigen, wie arbeitende Menschen auf solche reagieren, die viel Geld haben und eher weniger für ihr Geld arbeiten müssen, einfach weil sie schon so viel haben, dass das Geld für sie arbeitet.

Und genau diese Reaktion ist deine. Bermerkst du etwas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es sicher nicht nötig mich zu profilieren. Mir ist es vollkommen egal was andere hier über mich denken mögen. Mir ist es egal wie viele mich für meinen Standpunkt hier noch flamen oder auch kritisieren wollen. Wenn ich eine Meinung habe, dann stehe ich dazu und ziehe nicht den Schwanz ein nur weil gleich 20 Leute auf einmal gegen mich sind.

Meine Eltern legen extra Wert darauf, dass ich nicht alles in den popo geschoben bekomme. Du denkst, ich weiss nicht was in der Welt auf mich zukommt, was ich sehr lustig finde. Denn auch hier wieder spricht das Klischee aus dir heraus. Man hat das Bild von den reichen kindern von einem Supermillionär vor Augen. Dies ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall.

Im Gegenteil. Ich lerne ziemlich hart für die Schule und bin voll und ganz dabei Psychologe zu werden. Denn ich könnte es nicht ertragen mein Leben einfach nur rumzugammeln. Das fände ich genau so "ungerecht" wie du auch. Ich will auch etwas leisten und mich nicht auf die faule Haut legen und mir alles hinten rein stecken lassen.

Und halt nochmal ich habe es geschrieben um so eine Reaktion hervorzurufen. Ein ganz simpler Plan also der perfekt aufgegangen ist. Du siehst also wie leicht man Menschen beeinflussen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Gut ich finde das Perd hat riesen style kann es mir aber nicht leisten also bin ich Benachteiligt gegenüber Leuten die mehr verdienen.
> Also wieder Kontoeppen
> danke das du's mir so leicht machst.



wow, musst du bei der Collectors Edition abgeheult haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Norti... ne das ist nicht ok mit der CE... nicht jeder konnte sich eine Leisten!!! Also ist das nicht fair! Nicht jeder konnte dieses Pet haben... total unfair gegenüber Leuten mit der normalen WOW Version!
Merkst was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also ich finde das is ne GEFICKTE UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT , dass man zusätzlich zu den 15 euro/monat jetzt auhc noch für MOUNTS zahlen muss.....ich meine die masche "is ja nur kosmetisch" stimmt zwar , aber wtf ist das geldgeil...ihc meine WARUM sollte das was kosten? muss man ab jetzt für jeden patch auch noch zahlen , damit der nächste inni endboss nicht so aussieht? http://themoblog.fil...tris-unsafe.jpg
> ich finds einfach krank geldgeil und es kotzt mich an...vor allem die preise , das wird sicher nicht so ~5euro (wies angebracht wäre höchstens) kosten, sondern sicher mehr....einfach nur bescheuert







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du liest am besten nochmal die letzten neun Seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## Ureldhir (15. April 2010)

Jeder Spieler zahlt brav seinen monatlichen Beitrag. Dieser Beitrag sorgt dafür, dass sämtliche Kosten gedeckt werden. Dies beinhaltet Personal, Material, Weiterentwicklung und neue Inhalte.
Dieses System funktioniert auch wunderbar, sonst würd es das Spiel gar nicht mehr geben. Dieses System würde auch die nächsten 10 Jahre noch funktionieren, es hat nur einen Fehler, es berücksichtigt nicht Gewinnmaximierung.
Aus diesem Grund wird der Itemshop ins Leben gerufen.
Das Problem was in meinem Augen hier vorliegt ist folgendes:
Im Itemshop werden Desings mit einmaligem Arbeitsaufwand zu einem viel zu hohen Preis angeboten.
Es ist aufgrund der MASSE an Verkäufen, davon auszugehen, dass die Produktions und Bereitstellungskosten sich auf wenige 1Cent pro Verkauf belaufen.
Es ist sogar davon auszugehen, dass die 13Euro die Herstellungskosten bereits abdecken. Im allg. werden Bonusinhalte generell mitentwickelt und nur zwecks Gewinnmaximierung aus dem eigentlichen Produkt ausgekoppelt.

Die hart arbeitenden Menschen, wie sie sich hier alle aufhalten, SCHENKEN ihr hart erarbeitetes Geld einem Konzern, der dadurch wahnsinnige Gewinne macht.
Das ist in etwa das gleiche, wenn man sich für 20Euro eine Tüte Gummibärchen oder für 3000Euro nen Billiglaptop kauft.
Preis und Leistung sind hier in keiner vernünftigen Relation und es ist erschreckend wie vielen Menschen diese Tatsache schlichtweg egal ist.
Wer dermaßen Geld zu verschenken hat, kann mich ansonsten gerne per PM kontaktieren. Ich nehme alles.


Zum Spendenargument:
Wer spenden will, sollte sich an Spendenorganisationen wenden.
Blizzard hat diese Aktion aus reinen Imagegründen durchgeführt. Wie man sieht mit großem Erfolg.

Was man daraus eigentlich nur lernen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass sehr sehr viele Leute sehr sehr viel Geld zu verschenken haben und dies auch mit ein bisschen Manipulation gerne tun.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Ich meinte in einen p2p wo es eine MONATSGEBÜHR GIBT
> 
> Erkundige dich mal und zeig mir ein anderes was sone Masche abzieht wie euer Blizzard gott ;P



Von ganz früher:
Rubies of Eventide. Man konnte Elder werden, zusätzlich zur monatlichen Gebühr. Gab eine extra Zone mit verbilligten Händlern und ein paar nette Items.

Jegliche Collectors Edition mit ingame Items.

Und da ich jetzt Feierabend habe kann ich dir leider nicht noch mehr raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Wer dermaßen Geld zu verschenken hat, kann mich ansonsten gerne per PM kontaktieren. Ich nehme alles.



Krieg ich von dir dann ein schönes ingame Mount, welches mir auch gefallen wird?


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Gut ich finde das Perd hat riesen style kann es mir aber nicht leisten also bin ich Benachteiligt gegenüber Leuten die mehr verdienen.



Ich find Porsche oder Ferrari auch ganz toll und kanns mir nicht leisten. Aber da ich in einem geistig reifem Alter angelangt bin ist mir das egal und ich geb mich mit dem zufrieden, was ich kriegen kann. Kann nicht jeder, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (15. April 2010)

ich finds auch ne frechheit, da sehen in wotlk 90% aller flugmounts gleich aus (farbregler von links nach rechts) und dann verkaufen sie so eines das vil im ansatz invisible ähnlich sieht im shop, wenn man schon so viel im monat zahlt dann sollten sie sich auch ingame mühe geben mit mounts, und nicht sowas im shop vk


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und halt nochmal ich habe es geschrieben um so eine Reaktion hervorzurufen. Ein ganz simpler Plan also der perfekt aufgegangen ist. Du siehst also wie leicht man Menschen beeinflussen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich was du da schreibst, oder?

1. Mir ist es vollkommen schnuppe, ob deine Eltern Hartz IV empfangen oder Geld kacken können.
2. Du bist mir ebenfalls vollkommen schnuppe.
3. Amüsiert es mich ungemein, deine Texte zu lesen. Gefährliches Halbwissen, gepaart mit einem kleinen Schuß Arroganz und Selbstüberschätzung machen deine Texte immer noch zu einem wirklich lesenswerten Teil dieses Threads.
4. Wenn es dich in deiner selbst bestätigt, gebe ich hiermit gerne zu, dass ein 16jähriger mich aufs Glatteis geführt hat. Ha. Du hast es geschafft, nice one.
5. An dieser Stelle kann ich dir auch endlich mal zu deinem einfachen, aber doch wirksamen Plan gratulieren. Perfekt aufgebaut, die Falle hat zugeschnappt.
6. Eigentlich wollte ich die 10 noch vollmachen, mir fällt aber nicht wirklich viel ein.
7. Hm...
8. Tja
9. Bald ist es soweit
10. Geschafft die 10 ist voll. Und nun freue ich mich auf deinen nächsten Plan. Leg los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler zahlt brav seinen monatlichen Beitrag. Dieser Beitrag sorgt dafür, dass sämtliche Kosten gedeckt werden. Dies beinhaltet Personal, Material, Weiterentwicklung und neue Inhalte.
> Dieses System funktioniert auch wunderbar, sonst würd es das Spiel gar nicht mehr geben. Dieses System würde auch die nächsten 10 Jahre noch funktionieren, es hat nur einen Fehler, es berücksichtigt nicht Gewinnmaximierung.
> Aus diesem Grund wird der Itemshop ins Leben gerufen.
> Das Problem was in meinem Augen hier vorliegt ist folgendes:
> ...




Danke für diese super Erläuterung der Tatsache vor der sich die ganzen Fanboys und Girs verschließen und mit billigen Argumenten ausschmücken wollen ^^.


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> wow, noch gar nicht gesehen
> 
> am geld liegts nicht. wie ich schon gesagt habe ist für mich ein itemstore mit speziellen sachen einfach ein no-go.
> Das sollte für spezielle leistungen (pvp oder pve) oder dropglück stehen. Ein mount welches sich so von den normalen abhebt ist schon viel, noch mehr wird kommen (seid ihr die gleichen leute welche beim pet store gesagt haben: "Es heisst pet store. nur pets kommen".?



Nein, ich gehöre zu dem Teil der gesagt hat, dass es weitere Items geben wird und dass es kein problem darstellt solange es keine spielentscheidenden Dinge sind wie das Gear.
Du gönnst es einem nicht ein spezielles Mount zu besitzen nur weil er es sich nicht ingame erarbeitet hat sondern im RL?

Mein lieber Natar, ich werde seit WotLK dafür bestraft, dass ich Besitzer eines "Schattenaccounts" bin.
Seit ich rdy dafür bin gehe ich Obsi 3D und noch immer kann ich mich nicht zu den Besitzern des Drachen zählen, was dadurch begründet ist, dass ich schlicht kein Rollluck habe, an meiner Leistung kann es ja nicht liegen denn Sath stirbt ja immer brav.

Wenn ich mir also trotzdem endlich mal ein Mount leisten wollte welches etwas her macht, dann darf ich das einfach nicht?
Warum? Nur weil du mit deinem Obsimount dann nicht mehr der Platzhirsch bist?
Musst du dich wirklich über Mounts definieren?

Im Übrigen diskutiere ich hier nicht weil ich vorhabe mir das Vieh zu holen, im Gegenteil das Ding ist mir einfach suspekt, es geht mir ausschließlich ums Prinzip.



Natar schrieb:


> 2. Ist das ein weiterer schritt



Nein ein weiter Schritt wäre es, wenn das Mount kein Mount wäre sondern Gear!
Ein Mount verschafft dem Spieler keinen entscheidenden Vorteil, schon garnicht eines welches sich deiner Reitgeschwindigkeit anpasst.
Im Übrigen müssten dann alle 310% Mounts gepatcht werden da diese ja beim Farmen schneller sind...



Natar schrieb:


> 1. epics für alle spielertypen -- ok
> 2. faktisch gleich aussehende epics für alle spielertypen -- ok
> 3. faktisch gleicher content für alle spielertypen -- ok
> 4. liste wird fortgesetzt


Du definierst dich nicht mehr über Fortschritt, Gear oder die Namensfarbe deines Gears sondern über Mounts und Pets...toll....echt groooßer Fortschritt..



Natar schrieb:


> und das mit dem kicken oder übergehen. ich kann dies einfach nicht unterstützen und wie ich grad im gilden- sowie offiforum gelesen habe, gehts nicht nur mir so.
> ich seh mich als netten typen, flame nicht, helfe wenn mich jemand etwas fragt, gebe immer eine freundliche antwort auf jegliche anfragen etc. (was laut meiner erfahrung nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist).
> aber solche itemstore käufer, welche mit "haha dein e-peen", "haha kein geld mami taschengeld", argumenten kommen stehn für mich für das "sinkende wow-niveau", ergo haben sie von mir nichts zu erwarten



Für mich stehst DU für das von dir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er hartes Geld gezahlt hat.
Du kannst mir nicht sagen, was dich wirklich daran stört denn "erarbeitet", "lootglück" etc. sind Argumente welche einen erwachsenen Mensch nicht wirklich interessieren sollten.
Wenn es wirklich die einzigen gründe sind die du anführen kannst so zeigst du nur, dass du einer von den ständigen Vertretern auf dem "Heldenstrich" bist, wärst du nicht dort, kann ich mir einfach nicht erklären was daran so schlimm ist dass jemand ein anderes Mount hat was nicht aussieht wie deins.
Im Übrigen stehst du meiner Meinung nach trotz deiner lobenswerten Einstellung im bezug auf Hilfeleistung(die du angeblich leistest..was zu beweisen wäre...) mit Ninjalootern, Ololol-Flamern etc. auf einer Stufe da DU die Itemshop-Nutzer in Obsi ausgenutzt hast!
Die Spieler haben ALLE dazu beigetragen, dass Sath im Dreck liegt und DU verweigerst Ihnen das Recht.
Somit verstößt du mein Lieber gegen deine eigentlichen Grundsätze und verwehrst einem Teil der Spieler die gleichen Chancen wie den ganzen Anderen.

Um dem naheliegenden Flame vorzugreifen möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mich nicht über fehlende "spezielle" Mounts beklagen kann zwar besitze ich den Flattermann aus Obsi nicht aber dies ist nicht der einzige Drache...

Damit klinke ich mich aus dieser Philosophiestunde aus und gehe die Sonne genießen.


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Ich finde es ist schon ein bisschen schwach wie sich die Leute hier aufregen,weil man sich ein Ingame Mount kaufen kann.
Wenn ihr kein Geld habt dann kauft es euch nicht,manche holen sich halt teuere Autos,Häuser etc um entweder
anzugeben oder eine Befriedigung darin sehen.

Blizzard geht ja nicht davon aus das jeder Spieler
ein Hartz 4 Empfänger oder ein nicht arbeitender Schüler ist.Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seit 
sagen wir mal max 30 Euro auszugeben WEIL ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt dann kaufts halt net.
Nicht jeder muss am Ende der Woche sein Geld zusammen zählen ob noch was übrig ist.

Wer es nicht mag oder einfach nicht haben will, dem sei frei ob er es kaufen will oder nicht.
Ich finde die Idee okay,da man es als Gimmick sehen kann und ja es werden halt auch
ein paar Schwachmatten damit angeben wollen,aber steht halt drüber.

Überlege mir noch ob ich es mir zulegen soll,währe mal was anderes außer
Protodrachen und anderes Gezücht.


----------



## Roperi69 (15. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Fakt ist, Blizzard hat über die Jahre systematisch ein Item-Shop System in's Spiel integriert und zwar so still und heimlich, dass es den Großteil der Community nichtmal mehr interessiert.
> Im Gegenteil.



Auch wenn es Deine Aussage vollkommen bestätigt: Na und? Wer kann sich denn darüber aufregen, das ich Fun Items, die mir keinen Vorteil verschaffen, kaufen kann. Wenn ich das will? 
Wenn es hier irgendwann mal T1x oder Legendarys für echtes Geld gibt, dann ist sicherlich die Grenze des guten Geschmacks überschritten, aber wenn die Herren von Blizz etwas anbieten, dann sehe ich NICHTS verwerfliches daran.


----------



## MoonFrost (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Das Pandavieh gabs für die CE von Classik...das ist ja ok weils quasi ein dankeschön war für das interesse and en anderen Zeug was dazu gab.
> Da waren ja auch noch andere schöne sachen dabei für die man keine Monatsgebühr zahlen musste um sie anzuschauen und nutzen zu dürfen.




die viecher aus ner ce haben is das gleiche wie was im blizzshop kaufen. du zahlst 60euro für nen drecks petxD den rest in der ce kann doch keine sau gebrauchen (zu bs und wotlk irgendwelche müllpads und welche von diesem komischen kartenspiel und was in dem buch da drin is kannste dir auch kostenlos auf der blizzhp angucken). das ist kein dankeschön das ist genau die selbe abzocke. aber wie gesagt wers brauch solls sich halt holen.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich was du da schreibst, oder?
> 
> 1. Mir ist es vollkommen schnuppe, ob deine Eltern Hartz IV empfangen oder Geld kacken können.
> 2. Du bist mir ebenfalls vollkommen schnuppe.
> ...



Was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Wenn nichts mehr hilft einfach mal flamen. Wenn ich dir so Schnuppe bin, warum antwortest du dann auf meine Beiträge ? Lesen würde doch reichen für die Belustigung, meinst du nicht auch ?

Mal zurück zum Thema:

Es hat mir immer noch keiner gesagt, wie die Kluft verhindert wird. Stattdessen werden die selben billigen Argumente immer wieder wiederholt.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Doppelpost..


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> wow, musst du bei der Collectors Edition abgeheult haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo das CE auch nicht besser war, hab ich auch nie behauptet und n geheule mach ich nicht. Nur TE hat gefragt was wir davon halten, meine antwort: es ist Scheisse.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler zahlt brav seinen monatlichen Beitrag. Dieser Beitrag sorgt dafür, dass sämtliche Kosten gedeckt werden. Dies beinhaltet Personal, Material, Weiterentwicklung und neue Inhalte.
> Dieses System funktioniert auch wunderbar, sonst würd es das Spiel gar nicht mehr geben. Dieses System würde auch die nächsten 10 Jahre noch funktionieren, es hat nur einen Fehler, es berücksichtigt nicht Gewinnmaximierung.
> Aus diesem Grund wird der Itemshop ins Leben gerufen.
> Das Problem was in meinem Augen hier vorliegt ist folgendes:
> ...



Ich muss sagen, das bringt es auf den Punkt, bitte lesen liebe Fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> die viecher aus ner ce haben is das gleiche wie was im blizzshop kaufen. du zahlst 60euro für nen drecks petxD den rest in der ce kann doch keine sau gebrauchen (zu bs und wotlk irgendwelche müllpads und welche von diesem komischen kartenspiel und was in dem buch da drin is kannste dir auch kostenlos auf der blizzhp angucken). das ist kein dankeschön das ist genau die selbe abzocke. aber wie gesagt wers brauch solls sich halt holen.



Ähm scheinbar hast du nie eine CE gehabt oder? da sind andere sachen bei ausser das pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..und die leute die dafür jetzt ein heidengeld ausgeben, tun mir echt leid.
Kenn da so paar Schwachmaten die nur das pet wollten und das andere zeug in die Ecke gedonenrt haben


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Wenn nichts mehr hilft einfach mal flamen. Wenn ich dir so Schnuppe bin, warum antwortest du dann auf meine Beiträge ? Lesen würde doch reichen für die Belustigung, meinst du nicht auch ?




Ach komm schon. Ich flame doch nicht. Mal davon, dass du sicherlich diese spannende Diskussion vor dem eigentlichen Höhepunkt beendet hättest, hätte ich nicht geantwortet.

Ich muss jetzt erstmal in ein Meeting. Ich hoffe du überlegst dir in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas.

so long


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Wenn nichts mehr hilft einfach mal flamen. Wenn ich dir so Schnuppe bin, warum antwortest du dann auf meine Beiträge ? Lesen würde doch reichen für die Belustigung, meinst du nicht auch ?
> 
> Mal zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Es hat mir immer noch keiner gesagt, wie die Kluft verhindert wird. Stattdessen werden die selben billigen Argumente immer wieder wiederholt.



Na wenn du die Kluft verhindern willst,dann könnte man doch soetwas wie eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft machen,
dass dann nur bestimme Leute oder die,die diesen Shop nutzen wollen ihn auch benutzen könne.
Dann würde halt jeder der es kann sich kaufen und die anderen müssen sich nicht darüber aufregen.


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Nein, ich gehöre zu dem Teil der gesagt hat, dass es weitere Items geben wird und dass es kein problem darstellt solange es keine spielentscheidenden Dinge sind wie das Gear.
> Du gönnst es einem nicht ein spezielles Mount zu besitzen nur weil er es sich nicht ingame erarbeitet hat sondern im RL?



ach was, lass doch mal rl aus dem spiel, das hat hier gar nichts zu suchen
die preise jucken niemanden, mir geht es um ein bestimmtes mmorpg-prinzip



> Mein lieber Natar, ich werde seit WotLK dafür bestraft, dass ich Besitzer eines "Schattenaccounts" bin.
> Seit ich rdy dafür bin gehe ich Obsi 3D und noch immer kann ich mich nicht zu den Besitzern des Drachen zählen, was dadurch begründet ist, dass ich schlicht kein Rollluck habe, an meiner Leistung kann es ja nicht liegen denn Sath stirbt ja immer brav.
> Wenn ich mir also trotzdem endlich mal ein Mount leisten wollte welches etwas her macht, dann darf ich das einfach nicht?
> Warum? Nur weil du mit deinem Obsimount dann nicht mehr der Platzhirsch bist?
> Musst du dich wirklich über Mounts definieren?


1. habe ich es nicht, 2. war es ein beispiel, 3. ist es mir egal ob du  kein dropluck hast


Für mich sind spezielle mounts ein gegenstand im spiel. "Da war die AQ-Drohne, da war der amani-bear, da war alars asche, da war das yogg+0 mount, da war pdok25, da waren einige protos (schwarzer), da war das lk hm mount.

Für solche sachen hat man auch gerne seine ganze dkp dagelassen. Es war ein hingucker, es war selten. mit ähnlich aussehenden store-mounts ist das nicht der fall.



> Somit verstößt du mein Lieber gegen deine eigentlichen Grundsätze und verwehrst einem Teil der Spieler die gleichen Chancen wie den ganzen Anderen.



und diese kommen jetzt mit argumenten wie "Neid" und E-Peen?

Das ganze lässt sich auch umkehren, das will aber hier nicht verstanden werden.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Na wenn du die Kluft verhindern willst,dann könnte man doch soetwas wie eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft machen,
> dass dann nur bestimme Leute oder die,die diesen Shop nutzen wollen ihn auch benutzen könne.
> Dann würde halt jeder der es kann sich kaufen und die anderen müssen sich nicht darüber aufregen.



Also herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du gehörst zu denen die das was ich sagen will absolut NICHT verstanden haben. Ich tippe jetzt einfach mal darauf das du ein Troll bist, dass kommt mir nämlich zu heiß vor. Eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft ? Ja so weit kommts noch. Dann hätten erst Recht alle ein Grund sich aufzuregen.

Apropo aufregen oder schwarz sehen. Wie wäre das denn im echten Leben wenn wir uns erst gedanken über Dinge machen würden, wenn sie schon da wären ? "Och jo, da fliegt ein Meteorit auf uns zu. Hmm könnte uns treffen aber auh nicht, kann man noch nicht sagen. Wozu drüber Sorgen machen, ist doch noch garnichts passiert!"


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du gehörst zu denen die das was ich sagen will absolut NICHT verstanden haben. Ich tippe jetzt einfach mal darauf das du ein Troll bist, dass kommt mir nämlich zu heiß vor. Eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft ? Ja so weit kommts noch. Dann hätten erst Recht alle ein Grund sich aufzuregen.
> 
> Apropo aufregen oder schwarz sehen. Wie wäre das denn im echten Leben wenn wir uns erst gedanken über Dinge machen würden, wenn sie schon da wären ? "Och jo, da fliegt ein Meteorit auf uns zu. Hmm könnte uns treffen aber auh nicht, kann man noch nicht sagen. Wozu drüber Sorgen machen, ist doch noch garnichts passiert!"



Hm vielleicht hast du mich nicht so ganz verstanden
Kann sein das "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" das falsche Wort war,aber der Sinn meines Beitrags war,dass man
nur den Spielern die es auch haben WOLLEN die Möglichkeit gewährt und die,die es nicht wollen eben nicht.
Das wäre so als ob man in der Schule für ein Lernkurs zahlen muss,den man aber nicht braucht und man
denoch abgeluchst wird.

Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meine^^


----------



## Ginkohana (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ach was, lass doch mal rl aus dem spiel, das hat hier gar nichts zu suchen
> die preise jucken niemanden, mir geht es um ein bestimmtes mmorpg-prinzip
> 
> 
> ...




Dass du nichtmal auf die Hälfte des von mir verfassten textes eingehst zeigt nur dass du genau dem entsprichst was ich anpranger..


----------



## Chiichi (15. April 2010)

ich finds toll ^^

werde es zwar nicht benutzen weil es dann sicherlich viele haben aber mir fehlt nur noch 1 munt zum 100mount av und der tiger und das kara munt dropen nicht x3


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Hm vielleicht hast du mich nicht so ganz verstanden
> Kann sein das "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" das falsche Wort war,aber der Sinn meines Beitrags war,dass man
> nur den Spielern die es auch haben WOLLEN die Möglichkeit gewährt und die,die es nicht wollen eben nicht.
> Das wäre so als ob man in der Schule für ein Lernkurs zahlen muss,den man aber nicht braucht und man
> ...



Ich habe es schon vorher verstanden...

Das was du da schreibst würde doch genau diese Kluft die ich befürchte erst herstellen! Auf der einen Seite die die viel Geld haben und auf der anderen Seite die Anderen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Also meine meinung zum Thema: Ich find Scheisse.
> Wir zahlen jeden Monat für das Spiel und auch wenns nur kosmetische Dinge sind, an wow hab ich vor allem im vergleich zu Free2Play games gut gefunden das man halt einen Festen Betrag zahlt, dafür aber auch nicht durch mehr zahlen besser oder schöner als die andern werden kann -.- naja schade ums Reittier hätte echt Styl, aber alle die ich damit sehen werde, werden von *mir mit Verachtung behandelt.
> *


Sonst gehts dir noch gut, ja? 


Naja, ich weiß schon, da gibts halt Leute, die definieren ihr Selbstbewusstsein dadurch, dass sie in Dala auf dicken Mounts rumsitzen und bei jedem, der sie anglotzt, feucht werden. 

Genau so stumpfsinnig, wie manche Leute auf Teufel komm raus FDS25 abfarmen, um A'lar zu kriegen. Und dann? In Dala rumposen...

Da ist es sinnvoller, die paar Euro für ein Mount auszugeben, das einem wirklich gefällt. Zumal man das in einer Stunde Arbeit wieder drin hat. Richtige Arbeit... keine stumpfsinniges Abfarmen von Instanzen. 

Achso, ich vergaß. Das ist ja eine "Leistung" etc. pp. usw...


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Chiichi schrieb:


> ich finds toll ^^
> 
> werde es zwar nicht benutzen weil es dann sicherlich viele haben aber mir fehlt nur noch 1 munt zum 100mount av und der tiger und das kara munt dropen nicht x3



Find ich schön,aber du es gibt keine 100 Mounts.


----------



## StCuthbert (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft ? Ja so weit kommts noch. Dann hätten erst Recht alle ein Grund sich aufzuregen.



Es wurde bereits bekannt, dass Blizzard über die Einführung einer Premium-Mitgliedschaft "nachdenkt". Genauso wie sie über kostenpflichtigen Fraktionswechsel und Pet-Shop vorher "nachgedacht" haben.

(Hier)


----------



## Avek (15. April 2010)

Das war so klar...

Blizzard ist zwar auch nur ein Unternehmen, dass wie jedes andere auch nur Geld machen will.
Das mit den Pets fand ich schon nich gut und jetzt ein mount? WTF?

Hier kann ich leider nur sagen, Geldgeil ohne Ende...

In WoW ist ein Mount ein Statussymbol, wer ein seltenes Mount hat wird des öfterene mal genauer angeschaut usw...aber dann hat man es sich auch verdient
Und ein Mount mit diesem Style in den Shop zu stellen...FAIL

Gut das ich schon vor längerem aufgehört habe...


----------



## Jerkia (15. April 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Find ich schön,aber du es gibt keine 100 Mounts.




muss ich das verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (15. April 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nice aus das Gerät. Nunja ich meine, wer es unbedingt haben will der kann es sich ja kaufen.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich schätze mal es wird so 25 Euro kosten. Ist nur eine Vermutung die nicht auf Quellen basiert. Ich werds mir vll auch kaufen =)



Ich denke ma ehr 10 - 15


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Dass du nichtmal auf die Hälfte des von mir verfassten textes eingehst zeigt nur dass du genau dem entsprichst was ich anpranger..




gut der war schwach, ich mach dir aber den gefallen



> Für mich stehst DU für das von dir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er hartes Geld gezahlt hat.



Für mich stehst DU für das von mir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er gut gespielt hat. Oder warum gönnst du demjenigen das spezielle, seltene mount nicht und gibt dafür geld aus?



> Wenn es wirklich die einzigen gründe sind die du anführen kannst so zeigst du nur, dass du einer von den ständigen Vertretern auf dem "Heldenstrich" bist, wärst du nicht dort, kann ich mir einfach nicht erklären was daran so schlimm ist dass jemand ein anderes Mount hat was nicht aussieht wie deins.



das gleiche gilt ja auch für jene, welche die mounts kaufen (welche den seltene mounts ähneln könnten --> siehe lk hm mount.



> Somit verstößt du mein Lieber gegen deine eigentlichen Grundsätze und verwehrst einem Teil der Spieler die gleichen Chancen wie den ganzen Anderen[



Ich steck hier im Bsp. lieber jemanden dass mount zu, welcher nicht bereit ist, in den FÜR MICH scheinheiligen pet/mount store zu investieren


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Jerkia schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich meinte nur das es keine 100 Reittiere gibt
Zumindestens meiner Erkenntnis nach...


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Ähm scheinbar hast du nie eine CE gehabt oder? da sind andere sachen bei ausser das pet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wärst du dann mit dem Shop Mount einverstanden, wenn Blizzard noch zusätzlich ein Poster drauflegen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ach was, lass doch mal rl aus dem spiel, das hat hier gar nichts zu suchen




es geht drum das er meint , z.B. das mount vom baron >>ingame arbeit
dagegen 20€ im shop fuern pet/mount ausgeben >> rl arbeit

ich weiss gar nicht mehr wer es war aber irgendwo zwichen seite 4-8 kam das beispiel mit dem tapletopgamern und das fand ich eigtl recht treffend ! 

andererseits weiss ich nich wieso sich hier unser 16jaehriger psychologe in spee so ueber etwas unwichtiges aufregt , 
da steigste als raucher ma nen monat lang auf selbstgestopfte um , haste die 20€ fuers mount locker reingeholt....
gehst halt ma ein wochenende keine party machen , schon haste 20€ fuer dein 2tes hobby ....
man kann ja auch ma fix fuer die nachbars-rentnerin einkaufn gehn ne woche lang oder nen monat , verdienst halt was nebenbei wenn du schueler bist...
die liste fuer moeglichkeiten ma fix 20€ reinzuholen is eigtl scho fast endlos...

aber wie kann man angeblich als reifer mensch auf ideen kommen wie " hey der kauft im blizzard shop, der kriegt keinen loot" (weiss nicht mehr von wem der punkt kam, aber er wurde genannt)
wenn du an der ampel stehst und neben dir faehrtn maserati vor , steigste dann auch aus un tritts dem den seitenspiegel ab weil er was hat was du nicht hast weils die ned gefaellt , zu teuer is o.ä. ?
reiner mumpitz...
solange im shop nur dinge angeboten werden wie mounts oder pets , von mir aus auch dinge wie die "discokugel" (bisher TCG), mein gott ,
und diese "kluft zwichen arm und reich" is ja wohl auchn witz, als ob der hartz4ler jezz da steht und nich mehr raiden kann, nur weil der "6.000€bankchef" nen dickes poser-mount hat...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> In WoW ist ein Mount ein Statussymbol [...]





Als ob Blizzard was dafür könnte, wenn die Spieler so bescheuert sind und andere Leute wegen ihrer Mounts anhimmeln ...


----------



## Xerodes (15. April 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Naja ich meinte nur das es keine 100 Reittiere gibt
> Zumindestens meiner Erkenntnis nach...



Es gibt mehr als 100 Mounts. 125 oder so wenn ich mich recht errinnere.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Für mich stehst DU für das von mir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er gut gespielt hat. Oder warum gönnst du demjenigen das spezielle, seltene mount nicht und gibt dafür geld aus?


Indem ich also ein Mount für Geld kaufe, gönne ich dem ICC HM - Raider sein eigenes Mount nicht?


Ist dir klar, dass du Unsinn schreibst?


----------



## Death the Kid (15. April 2010)

Ah stimmt du hast recht es sind genau 291 Mounts


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

"Für mich stehst DU für das von mir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er gut gespielt hat. Oder warum gönnst du demjenigen das spezielle, seltene mount nicht und gibt dafür geld aus?"

Auf den Punkt möcht ich mal eingehen... Das Mount was  man kauft, ist nicht das Selbe, was ultra rare Dropt...
Also einfach ne falsche Tatsache.

Wenn man 1zu1 Alar oder sonst ein Dropmount kaufen könnte, dann würd ich die Kritik verstehen.

Aber ansonsten ists echt nur NEID. Sonst nichts.
Man gönnt jemand etwas nicht, nur weil man nicht bereit ist, selbst was dafür zu tun.
Das ist, als wenn die Shop Käufer 1 zu 1 Mounts von Alar & Co. fodern würden.


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> "Für mich stehst DU für das von mir angesprochene Niveau weil DU es nicht verkraften kannst, dass jemand ein Mount besitzt wofür er gut gespielt hat. Oder warum gönnst du demjenigen das spezielle, seltene mount nicht und gibt dafür geld aus?"
> 
> Auf den Punkt möcht ich mal eingehen... Das Mount was  man kauft, ist nicht das Selbe, was ultra rare Dropt...
> Also einfach ne falsche Tatsache.
> ...



es sieht aber ähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du gehörst zu denen die das was ich sagen will absolut NICHT verstanden haben. Ich tippe jetzt einfach mal darauf das du ein Troll bist, dass kommt mir nämlich zu heiß vor. Eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft ? Ja so weit kommts noch. Dann hätten erst Recht alle ein Grund sich aufzuregen.
> 
> Apropo aufregen oder schwarz sehen. Wie wäre das denn im echten Leben wenn wir uns erst gedanken über Dinge machen würden, wenn sie schon da wären ? "Och jo, da fliegt ein Meteorit auf uns zu. Hmm könnte uns treffen aber auh nicht, kann man noch nicht sagen. Wozu drüber Sorgen machen, ist doch noch garnichts passiert!"



wenn ein meteorit auf die erde zufliegt koennen wir eh nicht viel machen. .. entweder trifft der oder nicht...was willstn da groß machen ? unserm steuermann sagen er soll backbord abdrehn ? das ging auch schon bei der titanic schief, 
und meteoriten in der groeßenordnung die uns wirklich schaden koennten , gegen die koennen wir eh nix machen , es sei denn álá Armageddon , was an sich ja totaler unfug war ^^

zu den mounts ....
32 Horde Mounts (Nur die aus den Städten)
6 BG mounts (5 Fraktionen + Frostwolfheuler)
8 Flugmounts (inkl. 60% und dem blauen aus Dala)
8 Talbuk (ohne die Pvp Talbuk, dürfte ohne Alli-Rl kumpel unmöglich sein da ranzukommen seit wotlk)
6 Netherdrachen
5 Netherrochen
1 Cenarischer Hippogryph
3 Bären (Eis- Braun- und Schwarzer)
5 Mammuts 
1 Bronzedrache
1 Rotdrache
1 Albinodrache (kriegt ihr sobald ihr 50 Mounts habt)
1 Roter Proto (Hero Achievement)
1 Ingi Motorrad
10 Horde Mounts vom Turnier
1 Argentumhippogryph
____________________
84 Mounts die man recht leicht bekommt und nicht von Glück abhängig ist (man braucht nur massenhaft Gold und Ruf ^^)
1 Baron Mount
2 Zul Gurub Mounts
4 AQ Drohnen
1 Kara Mount
1 Sethek Mount
1 Falkenschreiter aus TDM
2 Braufest Mounts
1 Halloween Mount 
1 Grüner Proto (Orakel Ei)
1 Blauer Proto (Turm HC)
2 Obsidian Mounts
2 Malygos Mounts
1 Angelschildkröte
2 Ulduar Mounts
1 Violetter Proto (Weltereignisachievement)
1 AK Mammut
___________________
24 Mounts Die man mit etwas mehr Aufwand bekommen kann oder sehr von Glück abhängig ist

2 Teppiche
2 Ingiflugmounts
__________________
4 Berufmounts, wers drauf anlegt und bei 96 Mounts ist könnte diese beiden Berufe erlernen

quelle buffed.de datenbank


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Dann ist es nicht das Problem eines kaufbaren Mounts was wir hier diskutieren sollten, sondern das Problem der Ähnlichkeit.
Aber hier wird immer nur über einen Kauf diskutiert.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sonst gehts dir noch gut, ja?
> 
> 
> Naja, ich weiß schon, da gibts halt Leute, die definieren ihr Selbstbewusstsein dadurch, dass sie in Dala auf dicken Mounts rumsitzen und bei jedem, der sie anglotzt, feucht werden.
> ...



Ja arbeiten ist eine Leistung aber keine ingame und genaus solltes dafür ingame keine belohnung geben, ich finds einfach nicht in ordnung das man sich Style kaufen kann weil man halt genug verdient.
Wer viel verdient hat eh schon ne bessere Stellung in der Gesellschaft, jetzt auch noch ingame, also ich bleib bei meiner aussage ich verachte leute die sich mit rl geld ingame showen


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Als ob Blizzard was dafür könnte, wenn die Spieler so bescheuert sind und andere Leute wegen ihrer Mounts anhimmeln ...




Es gibt Leute, die himmmeln WoW Mounts Besitzer an

Es gibt Leute, die himmeln Tokio hotel an

Beides verachtenswert 

Nur Blizzard war so schlau (endlich) um daraus Kapital zu schlagen.. Die aufmerksamkeitsgeilen Typen kaufen sich diese ultra roxx0rs Mounts um mega krass0r in Dalaran rumzupos0rn


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Dann ist es nicht das Problem eines kaufbaren Mounts was wir hier diskutieren sollten, sondern das Problem der Ähnlichkeit.
> Aber hier wird immer nur über einen Kauf diskutiert.



laecherlich , ich reg mich schon seit bc drueber auf das t-set und arena-set von jeder klasse so ziemlich gleich aussehen , 
und mounts gibts schon seit classic in dem gleichen model , nur mit verschiedenen farben...
beste beispiel sind die kodos

einmal mit trommeln (episches reiten) und ohne trommeln an der seite ( langsames reiten)
einfallsreichtum gabs da noch nie wirklich...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Ja arbeiten ist eine Leistung aber keine ingame und genaus solltes dafür ingame keine belohnung geben, ich finds einfach nicht in ordnung das man sich Style kaufen kann weil man halt genug verdient.
> Wer viel verdient hat eh schon ne bessere Stellung in der Gesellschaft, jetzt auch noch ingame, also ich bleib bei meiner aussage ich verachte leute die sich mit rl geld ingame showen


Wer sich 13 Euro im Monat + Hardware + Internet leisten kann, kann sich auch einmalig 20 Euro für ein Mount leisten. Das Argument mit viel verdienen etc. ist hiermit also schon mal entkräftet.

Und was die "Arbeit" angeht: Wer viel Zeit in das Spiel steckt, bekommt auch mehr Belohnungen ... logisch. Jetzt bietet sich nur die Möglichkeit, denen, die nicht so viel Zeit oder Lust haben, ewig zu farmen, ein Item zu kaufen, das außer Style nichts bietet. Gar nichts.

Also frage ich mal dich: Welchen Nachteil hast du genau dadurch, dass sich jemand das Viech kauft? 

Ich rate mal ganz dezent: Du hast Angst, dass die anderen dir die Show klauen und sich beim Posen auf dem Brunnen in Dala neben dich stellen, richtig?


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Dann ist es nicht das Problem eines kaufbaren Mounts was wir hier diskutieren sollten, sondern das Problem der Ähnlichkeit.
> Aber hier wird immer nur über einen Kauf diskutiert.



ich habe mich von anfang an auch mit der ähnlichkeit definiert
habe mich wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt

wenn ein solches mount pothässlich wäre und wie das 700g dalabärchen aussieht, he, ich bin immer noch nicht fan davon, aber dann sei es.

aber durch das aussehen wird für mich die "ja ich rede jetzt in gottesnamen von leistung" leistung jener leute, welche die spezial mounts geholt haben, reduziert.
das hört sich wahrscheinlich jetzt scheisse an. 
aber für mich werden diese mounts mit der ähnlichkeit der kaufbaren mounts abgewertet.

ich denke es ist kein zufall, dass dieses mount dem lk hm mount so ähnelt. das dürfte auch so weitergehn. "aktuelle erfolgsmounts" -- "neues ähnliches mount im store".
Auch wenn nicht allzu viele so denken, kann ich deshalb die mount-käufer nicht ernstnehmen. Ergo kick ich sie an einem schlechten tag (nicht dass ich regelmässig rl wäre), ansonsten ignorier ich sie


----------



## Dread01 (15. April 2010)

Ich finde nicht das es soooooo toll aussieht wie es mancher darstellt.
Abgesehen davon ist dass das drölfmilliardste Mount! 
Óle!

Wers will darf es sich von meiner Seite gerne kaufen - wers doof findet das ers kaufen muß kann ja ein anderes Mount wählen - wers nicht will und dafür auch nicht bezahlt: glückwunsch!


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ich finds eine miese Aktion so ein unglaublich beeindruckendes Mount in einem Store zu verkaufen anstatt vllt vom LK 25HC ohne Buff droppen zu lassen. Auserdem zahlt man schon genug monatliche Gebühren usw.



Es gilt wie immer: Niemand wird zum Kauf gezwungen oder abgehalten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Nur Blizzard war so schlau (endlich) um daraus Kapital zu schlagen.. Die aufmerksamkeitsgeilen Typen kaufen sich diese ultra roxx0rs Mounts um mega krass0r in Dalaran rumzupos0rn






Soll auch Leute geben, die ein Mount zum fliegen benutzen statt zum posen...


----------



## Jiwari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und anstatt das jemand Gegenargumente liefert, werde ich hier auf billigste Art und Weise für meine 16 Jahre geflamt von Leuten die sich eigentlich etwas besseres einfallen lassen müssten, mit ihrem höheren Alter.



Dann lies dir meinen Text nochmals durch, wenn du mein Gegenargument immer noch nicht entdeckst solltest du dir überlegen eine zuständige stelle für Legastheniker aufzusuchen.

Wie ich bereits schrieb: Es ist kein relevanter Spiel vorteil gegeben und das dadurch eine "Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft" ensteht halte ich mal für dahin gestellt.

Und btw.:
NOCH flame ich nicht, NOCH bin ich nur ungehalten das jedes Thema hier X-mal durch gekaut wird und es dabei wie immer auf das gleiche Ergebnis hinaus läuft...


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht allzu viele so denken, kann ich deshalb die mount-käufer nicht ernstnehmen. Ergo kick ich sie an einem schlechten tag (nicht dass ich regelmässig rl wäre), ansonsten ignorier ich sie



mit so ner einstellung is es arg traurig das man dich ueberhaupt zum RL ernannt hat ....
aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch der typ der den PM hat und dann dropped das Mount bei Maly/Sartharion/Ony/LK der sich das einsteckt , und dann €´s fuer den servertransfer bezahlt weil man sich ja aufn heimatserver nich mehr blicken lassen kann ...
und rechtfertigen brauchste dich nicht , du bist selber schuld das man dir jetzt sowas "vorwirft" denn genauso praesentierst du dich ^^


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> es geht drum das er meint , z.B. das mount vom baron >>ingame arbeit
> dagegen 20€ im shop fuern pet/mount ausgeben >> rl arbeit
> 
> ich weiss gar nicht mehr wer es war aber irgendwo zwichen seite 4-8 kam das beispiel mit dem tapletopgamern und das fand ich eigtl recht treffend !
> ...



Und wieder einer der das Prinzip nicht versteht. NATÜRLICH habe ich 20 Euro schnell zusammen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei das zu kaufen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei es nicht zu kaufen. Aber DAS ist NICHT der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass es Geld kostet. Zusätzliches Geld für etwas in einem Spiel das über monatliche Gebühren finanziert wird UND Einnahmen liefert. Was hier also passiert ist, dass wir monatliche Gebühren UND einen Itemshop haben, der auch noch stätig ausgebaut wird.

Und NATÜRLICH hat Blizzard die Rechte dazu. NATÜRLICH kann man ihnen nicht vorschreiben was sie zu machen haben. NATÜRLICH will Blizzard Geld machen. DAS streite ich hier NIRGENDSWO ansatzweise an. Warum ist das einfach so schwer zu begreifen ? Warum ? Ist es denn so schwer zu lesen ? Erklärt es mir ?

Was ICH kritisiere ist die Art und Weise wie Blizzard vorgeht und die FOLGEN die aus einem Pet Shop resultieren KÖNNTEN. Der erste Punkt ist, wie ich schon nannte das es einen Shop NEBEN Gebühren gibt. Das betrachte ich als Abzockerei, unabhängig davon ob ihre AGB's es rechtlich möglich machen. Das Argument "DU hast zu gestimmt!" ist lächerlich. NATÜRLICH stimme ich zu. Ich will ja auch schließlich spielen. Ich will ja nicht aufhören wegen so einer Änderung! Aber ich kann es ja trotzdem kritisieren! Oder etwa nicht ? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit diesem Unwort "MIMIMI".

Für mich ist das dasselbe wie wenn irgend eine Seite etwas anbietet und in die AGB's so versteckt etwas von Kosten schreibt, dass man es garnicht mehr erkennen kann. Das ist Abzocke und wenn ich neben gebühren noch zusätzlich zahlen muss ist es auch Abzocke und ich verstehe nicht, wieso das einige abstreiten.

Der zweite Punkt ist der, der mir eigentlich viel wichtiger ist. Die Kluft zwischen Menschen mit Geld für sowas und zwischen denen, die kein Geld für so etwas haben. Und wieder: Klar jeder DARF entscheiden ob er sowas kauft. Aber da wären wir wieder da: Wer das Geld für übrig hat halt. Die Anderen müssen dum dreinschauen oder wohl oder übel auch extra Geld für ein Mount ausgeben das normalerweise Ingame erhältlich sein sollte. Für INGAME LEISTUNG. Denn man ARBEITET doch nicht für ein Spiel. Sicher jetzt könnte man sagen die monatlichen Gebühren sind ja auch Geld. Aber wenn dazu nochmal ein Shop dazu kommt ist das nochmal was anderes.

Blizzard könnte die Mounts einfach Ingame zur Verfügung stellen, was sie aber NICHT tun. NATÜRLICH gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Ist eine Abzockerseite dann auch nur "Gewinnorientiert" ?

Man sieht es doch schon in diesem Thread: "Wer es kaufen soll soll es kaufen und wer nicht will oder kann hat halt Pech." Es ist DIESER eine Satz den ich meine. Genau diesen Satz. Genau dieser Satz sind nämlich schon Anzeichen für die Kluft. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das NICHT verstehen kann. So und jetzt will ich hier endlich mal ernsthafte Gründe hören, dafür das meine Behauptungen falsch sind.


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Soll auch Leute geben, die ein Mount zum fliegen benutzen statt zum posen...




Naja, es gibt genug Mounts die man umsonst bekommt, wozu sich dann extra eins kaufen?! Völlig sinnbefreit.. aber es soll solche Leute geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich wette Blizzard lacht sich dreckig ins Fäustchen..


----------



## Quentaros (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Soll auch Leute geben, die ein Mount zum fliegen benutzen statt zum posen...



Hmm, ja davon habe ich auch mal gehört. Stimmt es wirklich, dass die Posermonuts auch Flugfähig sind? Hatte immer gedacht, dass sei ein Mythos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer sich 13 Euro im Monat + Hardware + Internet leisten kann, kann sich auch einmalig 20 Euro für ein Mount leisten. Das Argument mit viel verdienen etc. ist hiermit also schon mal entkräftet.
> 
> Und was die "Arbeit" angeht: Wer viel Zeit in das Spiel steckt, bekommt auch mehr Belohnungen ... logisch. Jetzt bietet sich nur die Möglichkeit, denen, die nicht so viel Zeit oder Lust haben, ewig zu farmen, ein Item zu kaufen, das außer Style nichts bietet. Gar nichts.
> 
> ...




Mein Nachteil: die haben was, was ich auch will, nicht weil sie besser sind, nicht weil sie mehr gespielt haben, nicht weil sie mehr glück hatten, sondern weil sie sich das durch rl leisten können, ich müsst dafür erst mla ne Kreditkarte haben und das kostet schon mal und dan noch mount kaufen.
Und ja ich möchte das nicht nur ich sondern auch die andern für Style was tun müssen, wobei ich sagen muss das ich so gut wie kein sonderliches Mount habe, farme schon länger Rabenfürst hatte nie glück. Trotzdem ich will mir auch das verdienen können weils mir wichtig ist und wenns dir ja nicht wichtig ist weils kein Vorteil ist dan würdest dus dir ja wohl auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt genug Mounts die man umsonst bekommt, wozu sich dann extra eins kaufen?! Völlig sinnbefreit.. aber es soll solche Leute geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Weil es einem eventuell gefällt?


Dreht sich eigentlich alles nur noch ums Posen und um Epics?


----------



## Avek (15. April 2010)

Wie Ceiwyn hier nur immer auf neue posts wartet um die Leute dann zu flamen...wahrscheinlich auch so nen armer Forum Junkie


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> Wie Ceiwyn hier nur immer auf neue posts wartet um die Leute dann zu flamen...wahrscheinlich auch so nen armer Forum Junkie


Genau, sieht man an den 62 ... nein 63 Beiträgen. Aber wahrscheinlich hab ich hier 5 Accounts mit denen ich mich gegenseitig flame... achso flame... wo eigentlich?


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Weil es einem eventuell gefällt?



Naja... wer sowas macht weil es ihm gefällt oder sonstwas, der hat meinen Segen.. trotzdem für mich persönlich totaler Schwachsinn.. aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dreht sich eigentlich alles nur noch ums Posen und um Epics?



Naja.. in der heutigen Zeit schon..


----------



## Kramatieklärher (15. April 2010)

Also wen das ding wirklich verkauft werden sollte, geht blizzard deffinitiv zu weit.
Das mit den Pets war schon grenzwertig, da es schließlich hübsche items sind welche es zwar giebt jedoch um sie zu erhalten zusätzlich zu den hohen monatsgebürhen von 13 euro dazu zahlen muss.
Und ja verdammt Mounts sieht sehr beliebt in WoW da selbst nach der erweiterung nicht der wert des mounts wie etwa beim equip sinkt. Also wen das blizz wirklich machen sollte, weiß ich nicht so wirklich was ich dagegen tun kann aber es pisst mich echt derbe an da Blizzard ihre Kunden enorm abzocken durch total überteuerten preise. Und mir ist klar das ich das teil nicht kaufen muss, aber ich fände es einfach unmoralisch so derbe die Kunden abzuzocken mit enormen preisen und ihnen dan noch nicht einmal alle Inhalte kostenlos zu liefert. Das mit den Völker und server wechsel ist schon enorm überteuert (erst recht für einen normalen jugendlichen welcher nicht sein ganzes geld von mami und papi in den Arsch geschoben kriegt), und für die mitarbeiter von blizzard ist so ein wechsel nur ein einfacher knopfdruck.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Weil es einem eventuell gefällt?
> 
> 
> Dreht sich eigentlich alles nur noch ums Posen und um Epics?




Es gefällt dir, mir auch, du kannst es dir kaufen, ich nicht.
Und ja das finde ich nicht in ordnung.


----------



## Natar (15. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> mit so ner einstellung is es arg traurig das man dich ueberhaupt zum RL ernannt hat ....
> aber wahrscheinlich bist du auch der typ der den PM hat und dann dropped das Mount bei Maly/Sartharion/Ony/LK der sich das einsteckt , und dann €´s fuer den servertransfer bezahlt weil man sich ja aufn heimatserver nich mehr blicken lassen kann ...
> und rechtfertigen brauchste dich nicht , du bist selber schuld das man dir jetzt sowas "vorwirft" denn genauso praesentierst du dich ^^




du hast keines meiner argumente auch nur annähernd kommentiert und die hintergedanken nicht herausgelesen

aber hauptsache "los alle auf ihn der ist ja voll fies" anstatt selber meine argumente zu dementieren

respekt, dich braucht die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (15. April 2010)

Gegenargumente?
Wogegen?

Das der, der zusätzliches Geld für ein Spiel ausgibt, das monatliche kosten hat, ausgebeutet wird?
Das jemand der zusätlich Geld für zusätzliche Inhalte ausgibt ausgebeutet wird?
Das Spieler, die kein zusätzliches Geld ausgeben nur die Chance auf ein nahezu indentisches Mount ins ICC25 HM haben?

Wo liegt das Problem wenn sichs der eine leisten will und der andere nicht?
Beide Parteien haben die Möglichkeit so ziemlich das selbe zu bekommen auf verschienden Wegen.
Entscheiden darf das jeder für sich selbst ob er: lebenszeit (was ja auch irgendwie eine Währung darstellt) oder Euros dafür ausgibt.

Worüber wird sich hier also künstlich Aufgeregt?

Fragen über fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

*seufz*

glaub man kann langsam dicht mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dreht sich eh nur im kreis.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (15. April 2010)

achja und eine sache hab ich noch vergessen...
fällt euch eig. auf das sie für das teil extra ein neues modell entwickelt haben und für uns nur die gleichen mounts nachwerfen in anderen farben... 

denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Gegenargumente?
> Wogegen?
> 
> Das der, der zusätzliches Geld für ein Spiel ausgibt, das monatliche kosten hat, ausgebeutet wird?
> ...



Fragen über fragen, warum keiner die Comments liest. Wird einfach wieder ignoriert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Es gefällt dir, mir auch, du kannst es dir kaufen, ich nicht.
> Und ja das finde ich nicht in ordnung.



Wegen der Kreditkarte? Ich garantiere dir, dass du bald auch über ELV bezahlen kannst. Und ansonsten ist es mir schleierhaft, wie man Unsummen in ein Hobby investiert - immerhin regnet es Hardware auch nicht vom Himmel - und dann wegen ein paar Euro sich so aufregt. 


Abgesehen davon bleibt dir immer noch der weg, dir aus ICC HM das Äquivalent zu holen... von mir aus auch gerne mit 30% Buff.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wegen der Kreditkarte? Ich garantiere dir, dass du bald auch über ELV bezahlen kannst. Und ansonsten ist es mir schleierhaft, wie man Unsummen in ein Hobby investiert - immerhin regnet es Hardware auch nicht vom Himmel - und dann wegen ein paar Euro sich so aufregt.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon bleibt dir immer noch der weg, dir aus ICC HM das Äquivalent zu holen... von mir aus auch gerne mit 30% Buff.



Also es wird immer absurder. Ist natürlich so das ein PC ausschließlich für WoW verwendet wird. Wofür auch sonst.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

*Also irgendwie erkenne ich den Sinn net mehr von diesem Thread.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis.
13 Seiten wird immer das Gleiche von beiden Seiten gesagt...

Aber das was alles toppt:

Es ist noch gar nicht erhältlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also irgendwie bringt doch das alles nichts.*


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

Kostenpunkt dürfte bei 30 € liegen, da es 30 Pfund (England) bzw. $ in den USA kostet...

Ich finds geil, werds mir holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> *Also irgendwie erkenne ich den Sinn net mehr von diesem Thread.
> 
> Wir drehen uns im Kreis.
> 13 Seiten wird immer das Gleiche von beiden Seiten gesagt...
> ...




Und sowas ausgerechnet von einem, der zwischen den Zeilen liest und genau das tut, was du gerade anprangerst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also es wird immer absurder. Ist natürlich so das ein PC ausschließlich für WoW verwendet wird. Wofür auch sonst.



Klar, für Office braucht man auch dicke Hardware. 

Und was ist mit anderen Spielen? Dann wird eben noch mehr Geld für das Hobby ausgegeben ... nämlich PC-Spiele. Das Mount gehört dann in die gleiche Kategorie. 


Oder doch nur WoW? Tja, dann wurde der PC wohl doch nur deswegen gekauft...


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also es wird immer absurder. Ist natürlich so das ein PC ausschließlich für WoW verwendet wird. Wofür auch sonst.



Lieber Meneleus, ein PC, auf dem WoW laufen kann, kostet deutlich mehr als ein stinknormaler Office PC.
Aber man kann es sich ja mal zurechtbiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und komm jetzt nicht wieder mit einer Textwand. Ist eh nur viele heisse Luft um nichts.
Es gibt keine Kluft zwischen arm und reich in WoW und die wird es nie geben.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der das Prinzip nicht versteht. NATÜRLICH habe ich 20 Euro schnell zusammen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei das zu kaufen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei es nicht zu kaufen. Aber DAS ist NICHT der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass es Geld kostet. Zusätzliches Geld für etwas in einem Spiel das über monatliche Gebühren finanziert wird UND Einnahmen liefert. Was hier also passiert ist, dass wir monatliche Gebühren UND einen Itemshop haben, der auch noch stätig ausgebaut wird.
> 
> Und NATÜRLICH hat Blizzard die Rechte dazu. NATÜRLICH kann man ihnen nicht vorschreiben was sie zu machen haben. NATÜRLICH will Blizzard Geld machen. DAS streite ich hier NIRGENDSWO ansatzweise an. Warum ist das einfach so schwer zu begreifen ? Warum ? Ist es denn so schwer zu lesen ? Erklärt es mir ?
> 
> ...



meinste nicht wenn jemand sagt "boar ich will das mount auch haben kanns mir aber nicht leisten weils mir NICHT moeglich is mal irgendwie 20€ zusammen zu sparen" sollte nicht mit wow aufhoeren ?! 
weil da kommt wohl gegen ende des jahres wieder nen addon , von 13€ jeden monat ganz zu schweigen vllt noch 20€ fuer den inet anschluss , und dann noch hardware evtl... neuer ramblock weil die 25er in cata nicht mehr fluessig laufen oder aehnliche dinge ... also wer das ding haben will wird auch iwie das geld dafuer auftreiben koennen , und wer wegen 20€ die er fuers mount ausgibt ne woche hungern muss, sollte kein WoW spielen !!! 



Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> Also wen das ding wirklich verkauft werden sollte, geht blizzard deffinitiv zu weit.
> Das mit den Pets war schon grenzwertig, da es schließlich hübsche items sind welche es zwar giebt jedoch um sie zu erhalten zusätzlich zu den hohen monatsgebürhen von 13 euro dazu zahlen muss.
> Und ja verdammt Mounts sieht sehr beliebt in WoW da selbst nach der erweiterung nicht der wert des mounts wie etwa beim equip sinkt. Also wen das blizz wirklich machen sollte, weiß ich nicht so wirklich was ich dagegen tun kann aber es pisst mich echt derbe an da Blizzard ihre Kunden enorm abzocken durch total überteuerten preise. Und mir ist klar das ich das teil nicht kaufen muss, aber ich fände es einfach unmoralisch so derbe die Kunden abzuzocken mit enormen preisen und ihnen dan noch nicht einmal alle Inhalte kostenlos zu liefert. Das mit den Völker und server wechsel ist schon enorm überteuert (erst recht für einen normalen jugendlichen welcher nicht sein ganzes geld von mami und papi in den Arsch geschoben kriegt), und für die mitarbeiter von blizzard ist so ein wechsel nur ein einfacher knopfdruck.



der serverwechsel/fraktionswechsel/volkswechsel is vllt nicht viel arbeit , abba wie siehtn das aus wenn das alles kostenlos waere ?! 
alle 4 wochen nen neuer server? je nachdem welche seite oefter TW hat die fraktionwechseln...
da kannste echt aufn privatserver gehn.

Ferrari produziert auch schoene autos , is es deswegen grenzwertig das ich fuer den kaufpreis eines ferraris ~5 Golf IV bekomme ?! obwohl der herstellungspreis definitiv nicht so eine großé differenz betraegt?
wohl kaum , manche dinge haben halt nen preis.. und so is das


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wegen der Kreditkarte? Ich garantiere dir, dass du bald auch über ELV bezahlen kannst. Und ansonsten ist es mir schleierhaft, wie man Unsummen in ein Hobby investiert - immerhin regnet es Hardware auch nicht vom Himmel - und dann wegen ein paar Euro sich so aufregt.
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon bleibt dir immer noch der weg, dir aus ICC HM das Äquivalent zu holen... von mir aus auch gerne mit 30% Buff.



Weis erlichgesagt nicht was ELV ist, aber wie auch immer auch die 20 Euro sind für mich abzocke, ich hätt teoretisch auch gern das MC Pet also der Kernhund oder wie der heisst, auch BC CE wegen netherdrachen, da kommt doch was zusammen.
Und ja 20 Euro ist immernoch geld für mich ich reg mich ja grade auf weil ich monatlich zahle jetzt soll ich noch mehr zahlen.


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Lieber Meneleus, ein PC, auf dem WoW laufen kann, kostet deutlich mehr als ein stinknormaler Office PC.
> Aber man kann es sich ja mal zurechtbiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab hier nen Dual Core 216schlagmichtot von intel, 2x 1,6 GHz, 3 GB Ram, Vista, 1600 ATI ... wow rennt mit 1024/786 auf kleinen Details etc. spielbar - inkl. Addons ...

Und das is ein Arbeitsrechner (wow war nur mal testweise am we drauf weil ich wissen wollt ob das wirklich laufen würde).

Und ein gescheiter Arbeitsrechner kostet auch nicht soviel mehr/weniger als ein Spielfähiges Gerät. Allerdings leg ich beim Büro halt ein Auge auf Lautstärke usw. und ned auf Spieleperformence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klar, für Office braucht man auch dicke Hardware.
> 
> Und was ist mit anderen Spielen? Dann wird eben noch mehr Geld für das Hobby ausgegeben ... nämlich PC-Spiele. Das Mount gehört dann in die gleiche Kategorie.
> 
> ...



Gut gehen wir mal davon aus das es so ist. Der PC wurde deshalb gekauft. Was willst du damit dan aussagen ? Das Geld dafür ausgegeben wurde ? RICHTIG! Stimmt ja auch, aber so etwas kannst du nicht vergleichen. Siehe meinen Beitrag letzte Seite der wieder einmal ignoriert wird. Zum dritten mal. Ihr macht die ganze Zeit nichts weiter als mit Behauptungen um euch zu schmeißen, geht aber auf die Gegenseite kaum ein.

Findet ihr keinen Gegengründe oder warum sag ihr nichts dazu ? Ist es euch zu aufwendig eine kleine Textwand zu lesen ? Lieber weiter auf den Gegnern des Shops rumhacken ?


----------



## Bonsai112 (15. April 2010)

also finde das mit dem mount ehrlich gesagt auch eine Frechheit, wäre es wenigstens unvergleichbar zu invincible, wäre es nochmal halbwegs andere schiene, aber so... wenn die entwickler schon etwas entwickeln, was ich quasi bezahlt hab und dann nur ne andere textur rüberlegen um es dann nochmal für weiß ich wieviel € zu verkaufen, find ich das alles andere als ok!
und das ist erst der anfang, wartet mal noch ab bis die premium dienste wie mobiles auktionshaus usw. kommen... und das werden sie noch früh genug einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Weis erlichgesagt nicht was ELV ist, aber wie auch immer auch die 20 Euro sind für mich abzocke, ich hätt teoretisch auch gern das MC Pet also der Kernhund oder wie der heisst, auch BC CE wegen netherdrachen, da kommt doch was zusammen.
> Und ja 20 Euro ist immernoch geld für mich ich reg mich ja grade auf weil ich monatlich zahle jetzt soll ich noch mehr zahlen.



So ist das eben im Leben, man kommt nicht an alles.
Und mehr zahlen sollst du überhaupt nicht. Dies ist ein Angebot, es steht jedem *frei* dies anzunehmen. Ihr tut so, als könnte man garnicht anders.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> und wer wegen 20&#8364; die er fuers mount ausgibt ne woche hungern muss, sollte kein WoW spielen !!!



Genau das ist nämlich der Punkt. Versteh echt nicht, wieso das jetzt so ein Drama ist. Wer will, holt sich das fast gleiche Mount demnächst aus ICC HM, wenn der 30% Buff aktiv ist und hat das gleiche in ca. 4h Aufwand ohne Ausgaben. 


Und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass dieses HM - Mount abgefarmt werden wird - also das schöne Posen in Dala fällt sowieso flach.


----------



## Snowhawk (15. April 2010)

Verwechslungsgefahr? hmmmmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Hab hier nen Dual Core 216schlagmichtot von intel, 2x 1,6 GHz, 3 GB Ram, Vista, 1600 ATI ... wow rennt mit 1024/786 auf kleinen Details etc. spielbar - inkl. Addons ...
> 
> Und das is ein Arbeitsrechner (wow war nur mal testweise am we drauf weil ich wissen wollt ob das wirklich laufen würde).
> 
> ...



Ich denke aber du weißt, worauf ich hinauswollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen Arbeits-PC ohne großen SchnickSchnack kriegst du billiger als einen Spiele PC. Und wer WoW spielt spielt meistens auch noch andere Sachen.
Das WoW auch noch auf alten Mühlen ganz gut rennen kann weiß ich, aber im 25er Raid wirds dann schon wieder eng und auf meinem Spielniveau, gerade als Heiler, sollte flüssiges Spielen doch gewährleistet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> meinste nicht wenn jemand sagt "boar ich will das mount auch haben kanns mir aber nicht leisten weils mir NICHT moeglich is mal irgendwie 20€ zusammen zu sparen" sollte nicht mit wow aufhoeren ?!
> weil da kommt wohl gegen ende des jahres wieder nen addon , von 13€ jeden monat ganz zu schweigen vllt noch 20€ fuer den inet anschluss , und dann noch hardware evtl... neuer ramblock weil die 25er in cata nicht mehr fluessig laufen oder aehnliche dinge ... also wer das ding haben will wird auch iwie das geld dafuer auftreiben koennen , und wer wegen 20€ die er fuers mount ausgibt ne woche hungern muss, sollte kein WoW spielen !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebs gleich auf. Weiss nicht wie ich es noch erklären soll, ich weiss es echt nicht. Du redest SCHON WIEDER drumherum. Geh doch mal auf das Prinzip ein das ich anspreche. Du gehst wieder davon aus was wäre wenn der und der es so und unter den umständen kaufen würde und wie teuer das wäre und was wäre wenn es so und so viel kosten würde. Hardware etc. kostet klar Geld aber es ist etwas vollkommen anderes, als das was ich geschrieben habe! Ist das so schwer zu erkennen ?

Alles uninteressant. Es geht mir immernoch um das Prinzip einer Teilung der Spieler. Und immernoch wird NICHT darauf eingegangen.


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> Weis erlichgesagt nicht was ELV ist, aber wie auch immer auch die 20 Euro sind für mich abzocke, ich hätt teoretisch auch gern das MC Pet also der Kernhund oder wie der heisst, auch BC CE wegen netherdrachen, da kommt doch was zusammen.
> Und ja 20 Euro ist immernoch geld für mich ich reg mich ja grade auf weil ich monatlich zahle jetzt soll ich noch mehr zahlen.



ELV = Elektronisches Lastschrift Verfahren - nun ja, du MUSST das Ding ja nicht kaufen. Zudem darf ich allegemein mal daran erinnern, dass es sich bei Blizzard um eine AG handelt - die _MÜSSEN_ Umsatz machen / steigern, alleine schon der Aktionäre wegen (ich hasse AG's, hab ich das schonmal erwähnt?) - einer Möglichkeit die viele warnehmen > Leute entlassen. Blizzard stellt ein Mount in den Shop ... find letzteres eigentlich die bessere Lösung.

Wie gesagt - das Mount KANN man sich kaufen, man MUSS aber nicht. Es bietet - abgesehen vom Outfit - keinerlei Vorteil im Spielt. Also who cares - meine Twinks flattern auch noch mit dem Standartflugvieh durch die gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> So ist das eben im Leben, man kommt nicht an alles.
> Und mehr zahlen sollst du überhaupt nicht. Dies ist ein Angebot, es steht jedem *frei* dies anzunehmen. Ihr tut so, als könnte man garnicht anders.



Jaja leben ist nicht fair usw. und ja egal wie ich mich darüber nerve ändern wirds nix, aber wenn man mich fragt sag ich meine Meinung ich finds Scheisse.

sorry aber mir fält besseres wort ein.


Edit: Und ach ja wem's egal ist das mich das nervt dem kanns auch gleich sein wenn ich ihn Verachte... live is not fair usw...


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (15. April 2010)

Naja, vielleicht ist der Itemshop von Blizz ja auch nur dafür da, um zu sehen wieviel Geld er im Endeffekt bringt. Vielleicht plant Blizz ja WoW irgendwann Free2Play zu machen und dafür halt den Itemshop auszubauen. Wobei.... eher unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (15. April 2010)

"Das mit den Pets war schon grenzwertig, da es schließlich hübsche items sind welche es zwar giebt jedoch um sie zu erhalten zusätzlich zu den hohen monatsgebürhen von 13 euro dazu zahlen muss."

sorry, aber 13euro monatsgebüren sind definitiv nicht besonders hoch

guck dir mal die gebüren anderer mmos an. die sind auch nicht billiger

und wie hier schon viele geschrieben haben: ES WIRD NIEMAND ZUM KAUF GENÖTIGT, NIEMAND BRAUCHT DAS TEIL UND ES BRINGT DICH IM SPIEL NICHT WEITER.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der das Prinzip nicht versteht. NATÜRLICH habe ich 20 Euro schnell zusammen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei das zu kaufen. NATÜRLICH steht es jedem frei es nicht zu kaufen. Aber DAS ist NICHT der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, dass es Geld kostet. Zusätzliches Geld für etwas in einem Spiel das über monatliche Gebühren finanziert wird UND Einnahmen liefert. Was hier also passiert ist, dass wir monatliche Gebühren UND einen Itemshop haben, der auch noch stätig ausgebaut wird.
> 
> Und NATÜRLICH hat Blizzard die Rechte dazu. NATÜRLICH kann man ihnen nicht vorschreiben was sie zu machen haben. NATÜRLICH will Blizzard Geld machen. DAS streite ich hier NIRGENDSWO ansatzweise an. Warum ist das einfach so schwer zu begreifen ? Warum ? Ist es denn so schwer zu lesen ? Erklärt es mir ?
> 
> ...


----------



## BlizzLord (15. April 2010)

Boah ich will nen Haus am Strand und finde es unfair das manche Leute sich sowas leisten können und ich nicht!

So das musste mal raus!


----------



## Detela (15. April 2010)

Joa schon mies...trozdem werd ichs mir holln xD
Kann man das nur für 1char usen oder ist der acc gebunden oder kriegen den alle mounts mit post?


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

CP9 schrieb:


> ES WIRD NIEMAND ZUM KAUF GENÖTIGT, NIEMAND BRAUCHT DAS TEIL UND ES BRINGT DICH IM SPIEL NICHT WEITER.



naja imgrunde , da es ja ein reittier is bringts dich ja schon iwo hin ^^


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Es ist einfach so lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kauft euch das Mount nicht, benutzt den Itemshop nicht und sammelt eure Mounts KOSTENFREI ingame.. Wo ist das gottverdammte Problem? 
Und das Argument, ihr könntet es euch nicht leisten.. das ist sowas von lächerlich.. 

Wenn das AddOn rauskommt, dann könnt ihr mit 40€ in der Hand beim Mitternachtsverkauf vor der Kasse stehen.. habt ihr euch ja auch monatelang zusammengespart, richtig?

Wenn eure Hardware veraltet, kein Problem, haut ihr euer Geburtstagsgeld raus.. richtig?

Aber so ist das nunmal.. 

Man will haben, haben, haben, aber nichts dafür geben, hauptsache es ist umsonst..


Oh man..


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> war bisher immer witzig die leute mit den store-pets in der lootverteilung zu übergehen (oder zu kicken)




Is bestimmt lustig solche Hölzer wie dich immer bei der Lootverteilung zu übergehen, weil du mehr Pets, Mounts, Etc. hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der erste Punkt ist, wie ich schon nannte das es einen Shop NEBEN Gebühren gibt. Das betrachte ich als Abzockerei, unabhängig davon ob ihre AGB's es rechtlich möglich machen. Das Argument "DU hast zu gestimmt!" ist lächerlich. NATÜRLICH stimme ich zu. Ich will ja auch schließlich spielen. Ich will ja nicht aufhören wegen so einer Änderung! Aber ich kann es ja trotzdem kritisieren! Oder etwa nicht ? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit diesem Unwort "MIMIMI".
> 
> 
> 
> Der zweite Punkt ist der, der mir eigentlich viel wichtiger ist. Die Kluft zwischen Menschen mit Geld für sowas und zwischen denen, die kein Geld für so etwas haben. Und wieder: Klar jeder DARF entscheiden ob er sowas kauft. Aber da wären wir wieder da: Wer das Geld für übrig hat halt. Die Anderen müssen dum dreinschauen oder wohl oder übel auch extra Geld für ein Mount ausgeben das normalerweise Ingame erhältlich sein sollte. Für INGAME LEISTUNG. Denn man ARBEITET doch nicht für ein Spiel. Sicher jetzt könnte man sagen die monatlichen Gebühren sind ja auch Geld. Aber wenn dazu nochmal ein Shop dazu kommt ist das nochmal was anderes.





Ich gehe mal nur aufs Wesentliche ein, sonst sprengt das hier noch den Rahmen. Ich hoffe, dir genügt das. 





Zum 1. Punkt: Du sagst es ist Abzocke. Aber du bekommst auch einen Gegenwert dafür. Du kannst dann lustig mit dem Mount fliegen oder posen, je nachdem. Du wirst nicht gezwungen. 

Anders wäre es, wenn Blizzard sagen würde: Ihr braucht einen Battlenet-Account sonst könnt ihr nicht mehr spielen. Leider kostet das wegen Bearbeitungsgebühr 2 Euro. Dazu könnte man Abzocke sagen, obwohl es rechtlich möglich wäre.




Zum Punk 2: Du bezahlst das Abo, damit du überhaupt spielen kannst. Viel Kosmetik gibt es kostenlos, also Mounts etc. Nun muss man für bestimmte zahlen. Ja und? Noch mal: Du entscheidest selbst. Ist es dir zu teuer - lass es bleiben. Oder leg halt jeden Monat 2 Euro auf die Seite... das wird sich jeder leisten können, der WoW spielt. Und nach 10 Monaten hast du es. 




Ich versteh die ganze Problematik nicht.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2010)

Fast die gleiche Diskussion hatten wir schon bei den Pets aus dem Blizz Shop. Die Welt ist deshalb noch nicht verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich bitte um etwas Sachlichkeit und bleibt bitte beim Thema._

Fragen und Anmerkungen, kann man mir gern per PN zukommen lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nur aufs Wesentliche ein, sonst sprengt das hier noch den Rahmen. Ich hoffe, dir genügt das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wars ich gebe es auf. Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl ich werde getrollt. Das kann es doch nicht sein, sind der Eisblock und ein paar wenige andere hier die einzigen die in der Lage sind Texte zu verstehen ? Du sprichst schon wieder davon das es jedem FREI steht. Genau dagegen sage ich doch nichts habe ich auch im Text geschrieben. Sorry ich bin am Ende, ich weiss nicht wie ich es noch deutlicher dalegen könnte. Ich habe es sogar zum Caps geschrieben zum Teil.


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Zudem wäre es nur dann eine Abzocke, wenn es keine Mounts / Pets ingame geben würde, und man sich diese im Itemshop kaufen MÜSSTE.. DAS nennt man Abzocke.. und nicht das, worüber ihr heult..


----------



## Detela (15. April 2010)

Krieg _ich_ keine antwort?XD


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das wars ich gebe es auf. Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl ich werde getrollt. Das kann es doch nicht sein, sind der Eisblock und ein paar wenige andere hier die einzigen die in der Lage sind Texte zu verstehen ? Du sprichst schon wieder davon das es jedem FREI steht. Genau dagegen sage ich doch nichts habe ich auch im Text geschrieben. Sorry ich bin am Ende, ich weiss nicht wie ich es noch deutlicher alegen könnte. Ich habe es sogar zum Caps geschrieben zum Teil.


Du kreierst hier eine Verschwörungstheorie von einer Spaltung und Kluft der Spieler. Das ist so lächerlich, dass es eigentlich kaum nötig ist darauf einzugehen. Aber gut...


Jeder kann sich das Teil leisten. Also entsteht höchstens eine Kluft zwischen denen, denen das Mount gefällt, und denen, denen es nicht gefällt oder die zu sparsam sind oder die keine Ahnung haben, dass es so was gibt. Punkt. Wo soll da eine Kluft entstehen? Erwartest du jetzt, dass jeder, der das Ding hat, jeden, der das nicht hat, als Arbeitslosen abstempelt?


----------



## Primordial (15. April 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Boah ich will nen Haus am Strand und finde es unfair das manche Leute sich sowas leisten können und ich nicht!
> 
> So das musste mal raus!




Ja gut dann sollense das Mount eben für 200k Gold ins game bringen, das es sich die Reichen leisten können, so wie du es beschrieben hast.


Btw der Thread ist ja mal voll explodiert


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das wars ich gebe es auf. Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl ich werde getrollt. Das kann es doch nicht sein, sind der Eisblock und ein paar wenige andere hier die einzigen die in der Lage sind Texte zu verstehen ?



Wenn EisblockError einem zustimmt würde ich nicht unbedingt damit prahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, für dich: Nach langer Suche habe ich dein "Argument" gefunden. Es *könnte* ja eine Kluft zwischen Bezahlspielern und Nichtbezahlspielern geben.
Dagegen setze ich mein mindestens genauso schlagkräftiges Argument: Es *könnte* auch überhaupt nichts ändern.

Reicht dir das?


----------



## Fürst Illidan Sturmgrimm (15. April 2010)

Also ich finde die Diskussion unnötig, es gibt Mounts die droppen in Instanzen, es gibt Mounts die musst du erarbeiten und es gibt dieses Algalon-Mount.

Aber irgendwie wird man immer geflamed, hat man Glory of Ulduar 10er/25er also den Protodrache, ist man in Augen anderer süchtig. usw usw

Ich persönlich finde Algalon the Observer hat 100% Styl und ihn in Form eines Mounts lässt meine Augen strahlen, ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen.
Frage ist nur ob es wie bei dem Pet-shop auch wieder nur über Kreditkarte möglich ist? Oder führen sie auch endlich mal Lastschriftverfahren ein?

MfG


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du kreierst hier eine Verschwörungstheorie von einer Spaltung und Kluft der Spieler. Das ist so lächerlich, dass es eigentlich kaum nötig ist darauf einzugehen. Aber gut...
> 
> 
> Jeder kann sich das Teil leisten. Also entsteht höchstens eine Kluft zwischen denen, denen das Mount gefällt, und denen, denen es nicht gefällt oder die zu sparsam sind oder die keine Ahnung haben, dass es so was gibt. Punkt. Wo soll da eine Kluft entstehen? Erwartest du jetzt, dass jeder, der das Ding hat, jeden, der das nicht hat, als Arbeitslosen abstempelt?



Natürlich eine Verschwörungstheorie, was auch sonst...nenene.

Du verstehst schlicht weg nicht was ich sage. Wie du selbst schreibst. "Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht." Wenn man sie nich versteht kann man auch nicht darüber diskutieren, eigentlich. Das hat nichts mit einer Verschwörungstheorie zu tun. Das ist im echten Leben so, dass ist im Spiel so. Leute die fettes Gear oder viele Erfolgspunkte haben werden gerne als RL - Loser abgestempelt. Das Gegenteil gerne als totale Vollnoobs. Ist es nicht so ? Belüg dich nicht selber.

Im echten Leben sind viele oft neidisch auf Reichere oder himmeln irgendwelche wichtigen Persönlichkeiten an. Da ist es nicht anderst. Warum wird denn im echten Leben über die Schere "Arm und Reich" diskutiert ? Aus Spaß ? Weil die Problematik nicht verstanden wird ?

Im Spiel wäre es so, dass die einen viele nette Gimmicks und Mounts sowie Pets hätten für Geld und die anderen nicht. Und dann beginnt es mit so Sätzen wie:" Kannst dir es ja nur nicht leisten." Das ist der Anfang. Und den sieht man schon in diesem Thread. Einen besseren Beweiss kann es garnicht geben.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt ist der, der mir eigentlich viel wichtiger ist. Die Kluft zwischen Menschen mit Geld für sowas und zwischen denen, die kein Geld für so etwas haben.



Und die Kluft zwischen Menschen die zuviel Zeit zum Spielen haben und denen die wenig Zeit/unregelmäßig Zeit/zu schlechten Zeiten Zeit war aber bisher doch für alle ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (15. April 2010)

Kann mir pls jmd antworten?!O.o


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn EisblockError einem zustimmt würde ich nicht unbedingt damit prahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Spieler meinte ich eigentlich nicht.

Wenn du es jetzt noch begründest, vielleicht.


Achja: ES könnte zu einem Unfall kommen, wozu Sorgen machen, ist ja noch nicht passiert!


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Den Spieler meinte ich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Wenn du es jetzt noch begründest, vielleicht.



Weil ein Großteil der Spieler, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, solch ein Itemshop völlig egal ist. Die interessiert es nicht, was Spieler X sich irgendwo extra gekauft hat. Es wird keine Kluft geben, weil es eigentlich niemanden interessiert. Anders wäre es bei spielrelevanten Dingen, die es de facto nicht gibt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Natürlich eine Verschwörungstheorie, was auch sonst...nenene.
> 
> Du verstehst schlicht weg nicht was ich sage. Wie du selbst schreibst. "Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht." Wenn man sie nich versteht kann man auch nicht darüber diskutieren, eigentlich. Das hat nichts mit einer Verschwörungstheorie zu tun. Das ist im echten Leben so, dass ist im Spiel so. Leute die fettes Gear oder viele Erfolgspunkte haben werden gerne als RL - Loser abgestempelt. Das Gegenteil gerne als totale Vollnoobs. Ist es nicht so ? Belüg dich nicht selber.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe dich... was ich mit Problematik meinte, war das Aufregen darüber an sich.


Und ich sag dir, dass das nicht passieren wird. Es ist schon seit 5 Jahren so, dass immer die Raider angehimmelt werden... frag mich nicht wieso, ich hab es nie gemacht. Die Leute, die sich aber die Hand voll Pets und jetzt das Mount kaufen, sind i.d.R keine Raider. Somit bekommen immer noch Raider den ganzen Ruhm ab... und die Leute, die sich das kaufen, sind nur die, denen die Zeit fehlt. Noch mal: Wer 13 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel ausgibt, darf sich wegen 20 Euro Kosten für ein völlig nutzloses Item nicht beschweren. Und dieses "kannst es dir ja nur nicht leisten" kommt nur, wenn man vorher etwas in die Richtung "lol, ein Itemkäufer" loslässt.

Abgesehen davon, wollen wir mal über Goldkauf reden? Die Leute, die sich alles so hart "erarbeiten" (die Raider, zu denen ich irgendwie auch gehöre), sind auch die, die sich am meisten Gold kaufen. Denn wer braucht sonst Gold? Und dass es Goldkäufer gibt, sieht man ja ständig an der Werbung.

Was heißt das im Fazit: Es wird keine Kluft entstehen. Denn falls doch, wäre es durch Goldkäufer schon geschehen...


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Weil ein Großteil der Spieler, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, solch ein Itemshop völlig egal ist. Die interessiert es nicht, was Spieler X sich irgendwo extra gekauft hat. Es wird keine Kluft geben, weil es eigentlich niemanden interessiert. Anders wäre es bei spielrelevanten Dingen, die es de facto nicht gibt.



Denkst du das wirklich ? Beachte mal das Blizzard extra für die Shops neue Modelle und Animationen entwirft. Spätestens wenn die Mountanzahl steigen wird, wird man mit seinem herkömmlichen mount billig aussehen. Das wird genau das gleiche gefühl sein, wie wenn man mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen an einem fetten Porschen vorbeifährt.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich... was ich mit Problematik meinte, war das Aufregen darüber an sich.
> 
> 
> Und ich sag dir, dass das nicht passieren wird. Es ist schon seit 5 Jahren so, dass immer die Raider angehimmelt werden... frag mich nicht wieso, ich hab es nie gemacht. Die Leute, die sich aber die Hand voll Pets und jetzt das Mount kaufen, sind i.d.R keine Raider. Somit bekommen immer noch Raider den ganzen Ruhm ab... und die Leute, die sich das kaufen, sind nur die, denen die Zeit fehlt. Noch mal: Wer 13 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel ausgibt, darf sich wegen 20 Euro Kosten für ein völlig nutzloses Item nicht beschweren. Und dieses "kannst es dir ja nur nicht leisten" kommt nur, wenn man vorher etwas in die Richtung "lol, ein Itemkäufer" loslässt.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist, dass Goldkauf offiziell illegal ist. Das hier ist jetzt aber vollkommen legal. Du kannst nicht starke Drogen mit einer Zigarette vergleichen. Genauso wenig kannst du nicht legale Sachen mit illegalen Sachen vergleichen.


----------



## freezex (15. April 2010)

schon wieder n doppelpost hinbekommen (wie auch immer das ging).


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass Goldkauf offiziell illegal ist. Das hier ist jetzt aber vollkommen legal. Du kannst nicht starke Drogen mit einer Zigarette vergleichen. Genauso wenig kannst du nicht legale Sachen mit illegalen Sachen vergleichen.



Goldkauf ist illegal? Ich lande dann also im Knast oder wie?...

Es dreht sich aber gar nicht darum, ob es legal ist oder nicht. 

Sondern es zeigt, dass keine Kluft entstehen wird.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Und ob ich das glaube: in meinem WoW Bekanntenkreis gibt es nicht einen einzigen Spieler, der deswegen eine Welle machen würde.


----------



## sappiron (15. April 2010)

Oh nobel nobel, Gekauft!
Auch wens 30€ Kosten würde, währ es mir wert!

Andere geben 400€ fürn Handy aus, ein anderer kauft sich hald mal ein Mount in WoW.
Beides irgendwie sinnlos aber Jeden seins!

cucu

Haut rein!


----------



## zondrias (15. April 2010)

Ich würds mir kaufen. Find ich gar nicht so schlecht das man maches auch kaufen kann. Wobei ich bei jugendlichen die Gefahr sehe das die mehr Geld ausgeben als sie haben. Aber so viele Kaufitems gibts ja noch nicht


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Goldkauf ist illegal? Ich lande dann also im Knast oder wie?...
> 
> Es dreht sich aber gar nicht darum, ob es legal ist oder nicht.
> 
> Sondern es zeigt, dass keine Kluft entstehen wird.



Es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle. Das muss dir doch sofort einleuchten ? Ich verhalte mich doch vollkommen anderst, wenn etwas jetzt nicht legal ist. Das kannst du nicht einfach mal so ignorieren. Und willst du etwa sagen, dass du regelmäßig Gold kaufst ? Dann werde ich diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle nämlich sofort abbrechen und dich ignorieren, solltest du das ernst meinen.


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

> Für mich ist das dasselbe wie wenn irgend eine Seite etwas anbietet und in die AGB's so versteckt etwas von Kosten schreibt, dass man es garnicht mehr erkennen kann. Das ist Abzocke und wenn ich neben gebühren noch zusätzlich zahlen muss ist es auch Abzocke und ich verstehe nicht, wieso das einige abstreiten.
> 
> Der zweite Punkt ist der, der mir eigentlich viel wichtiger ist. Die Kluft zwischen Menschen mit Geld für sowas und zwischen denen, die kein Geld für so etwas haben. Und wieder: Klar jeder DARF entscheiden ob er sowas kauft. Aber da wären wir wieder da: Wer das Geld für übrig hat halt. Die Anderen müssen dum dreinschauen oder wohl oder übel auch extra Geld für ein Mount ausgeben das normalerweise Ingame erhältlich sein sollte. Für INGAME LEISTUNG. Denn man ARBEITET doch nicht für ein Spiel. Sicher jetzt könnte man sagen die monatlichen Gebühren sind ja auch Geld. Aber wenn dazu nochmal ein Shop dazu kommt ist das nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Blizzard könnte die Mounts einfach Ingame zur Verfügung stellen, was sie aber NICHT tun. NATÜRLICH gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Ist eine Abzockerseite dann auch nur "Gewinnorientiert" ?



Unter Abzocke verstehe ich eher eine extrem unverhältnissmässig hohe Geldmenge für eine Leistung bzw. eine versteckte Zahlung (wie in deinem AGB Beispiel) - beides gesetzlich unzulässig und man kann dagegen vorgehen (Klage wegen Wucher, Irreführung usw. usf.)

Blizzard bietet hier alternativ, für welche die es wollen, ein Mount / Pet über eine Shop an. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen - es ist einfach eine AG welche Umsatz gegerieren muss. 

Aber ich denke, das weisst du bereits - dir geht es halt auf den Senkel das man da Leute benachteiligt, welche sich das Mount nicht leisten können. Nun denn - ich kann mir Invisible nicht leisten. Warum? Ich hab 2 Kinder und ein RL, komme also nicht so oft zum spielen, es reicht gerade so für eine ICC 25 Stamm. Aber vom HM Raiden sind wir noch WEIT entfernt. Also werde ich warscheinlich nie Invincible besitzen ... wie fair ist das denn? Wie fair ist es denn, das ich NIE die Mounts von damals besitzen werde die es nicht mehr gibt? Oder wie Fair war es, dass damals bei Quirei nur einer das Mount bekommen hat?

Und ganz ehrlich - die anderen "besonderen" Ingamemounts sind auch mit einer Menge "Arbeit" verbunden, für welche ich meine spärliche Onlinezeit nicht opfern möchte / kann.

Für mich ist es eben leichter 30 € auszugeben als 2 Wochen lang Mats zu farmen oder 2 Monate Hardcoreraiden zu veranstalten. Abgesehen davon sind 30 € nicht die Welt - hier muss man halt Prioritäten setzen wie wichtig es einem ist. Wenn du auf 2x Kino oder 5 Packungen Zigaretten verzichten kannst hast du dein Mount. Ansonsten lässt du es. Das selbe gilt für mich - wenn ich keine Zeit zum Raiden hab, kann ich auch das Mount nicht bekommen. So einfach ist das.

Und so besonders ist das Mount auch nicht, wenn in kurzer Zeit fast jeder damit rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

ja pass auf , loot gibts auch keinen mehr fuer dich!! ^^
da wirste auch einfach uebergangen


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle. Das muss dir doch sofort einleuchten ? Ich verhalte mich doch vollkommen anderst, wenn etwas jetzt nicht legal ist. Das kannst du nicht einfach mal so ignorieren. Und willst du etwa sagen, dass du regelmäßig Gold kaufst ? Dann werde ich diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle nämlich sofort abbrechen und dich ignorieren, solltest du das ernst meinen.


Phu, jetzt wirds mir echt zu blöd. Spinne deinen schönen Theorien weiter, wenn man sonst nichts hat, worüber man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2010)

Ich hake hier mal ein - Das Thema Goldkauf, in jeglicher Weise diskutiert, ist hier auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Maerad schrieb:


> Unter Abzocke verstehe ich eher eine extrem unverhältnissmässig hohe Geldmenge für eine Leistung bzw. eine versteckte Zahlung (wie in deinem AGB Beispiel) - beides gesetzlich unzulässig und man kann dagegen vorgehen (Klage wegen Wucher, Irreführung usw. usf.)
> 
> Blizzard bietet hier alternativ, für welche die es wollen, ein Mount / Pet über eine Shop an. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen - es ist einfach eine AG welche Umsatz gegerieren muss.
> 
> ...



Die Spielzeit ist ja wieder etwas andere. Es sind 13 Euro festgelegt und theoretisch hätte jeder die Chance alles zu sehen, wenn man will. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Ich werde auch nie alles sehen. Sowas stöt mich dann aber auch nicht. Weil ich weiss das ich es könnte wenn ich mehr leisten würde, was ich aber nicht mache, weil mir Schule wichtiger ist.

Nun geht es aber um echtes Geld und nicht um Leistung im Spiel. Ich halte es einfach nicht für richtig das man sich Sachen in einem Spiel kaufen kann, für echtes Geld, welches man durch echte Arbeit erlangt hat. Man sollte in einem Spiel nur für das belohnt werden, was man sich auch fair erspielt hat.

P.S. Lob an dich! Endlich mal jemand der mich verstanden hat!


----------



## Dread01 (15. April 2010)

Na dann freu dich doch das du eine Meinung hast, die due vertritts und auch dafür einstehst - allerdings gönne auch den anderen das sie deine Bedenken nciht unbedingt teilen.
Somit kann der, der nicht an ein Kluft glaubt das Mount bedenkenlos kaufen.

Der, der die Kluft kommen sieht kann dann in ein paar Jahren sagen: "ich habs euch ja gesagt..."
Im ersten Schritt kannst du es weder verhindern noch damit überzeugen.

Die Erkenntniß kommt (wenn überhaupt) im Nachhinein.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (15. April 2010)

leute,mal im ernst, zum glück kenn ich 99% hie im forum nicht im rl, ich müsste euch allen den latz versohlen, über was ihr euch stundenlang aufregt, geht lieber mal einen saufen,trefft euch auf ner wiese und haut euch mal ordentlich die fresse ein,oder ne frau raiden, wobei ich glaube, das die hälfte hier eh noch nie ne alte geraidet hat,also wer das mount kaufen will kaufts,und wer keine kohle dazu hat ,hat eben verschissen, wayne.
in diesem sinne, have a nice day.


----------



## Selidia (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Denkst du das wirklich ? Beachte mal das Blizzard extra für die Shops neue Modelle und Animationen entwirft. Spätestens wenn die Mountanzahl steigen wird, wird man mit seinem herkömmlichen mount billig aussehen. Das wird genau das gleiche gefühl sein, wie wenn man mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen an einem fetten Porschen vorbeifährt.




Stell dir vor: Es gibt Leute, die keinen Porsche brauchen und schon mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen zufrieden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und nur so btw: Ein Porsche kostet deutlich mehr als so ein popeliges Mount.. wer sich ein Kleinwagen leisten kann, wird auch die 20&#8364; für ein neues Mount verkraften..


----------



## Harokto (15. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Genau die gleiche Diskusion wie damals mit den Pets im Blizzard Shop...
> 
> Du zahlst Steuern um in deinem Land zu leben aber bekommst auch nicht alles was man in deinem Land finden kann kostenlos.
> Wenn du ein neues Auto willst, dann musst du es dir auch für Bares Geld kaufen...
> ...




Naja .. gut fürs auto muss ich schon bezahlen .. oder wenn ich was zu essen will ... aber es ist halt ein kleiner feiner unterschied zwischen dem spiel und der realität ... mag für dich das gleiche sein .. aber ich finde es hat wow ausgezeichnet dass es eben anders lief ...dass du dir tolle sachen im spiel erarbeitet hast,... wenn du ne schicke karrre fährst arbeitest du auch dafür um dir das teil zu kaufen oder ein haus ... es wird halt unfair denn anderen spielern gegenüber wenn man sich für richtiges geld was kaufen kann .. mag es sein weil es andere nicht haben oder weil sie es nicht für ein spiel ausgeben wollen ... wow hat sich halt dadurch ausgezeichnet (ich glaub an dieser stelle wiederhol ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dass man sich alles ingame erarbeiten muss(te) .. deswegen spiel ich auch kein RoM ... da zahlt man nix fürs spielen .. aber wer mehr geld hat gewinnt am ende
und wenn sie den item shop ausbauen denke ich wird das so ... weitergehen dann die fun items ... und ... öff ... auf einmal kann man sich irgendwelche guten items ... oder level tränke kaufen .. 
natürlich sollte man nicht über die farbe ungelegter eier diskutieren .. aber sich einfach hinzusetzen  und abzuwarten nach dme mottto ... wird schon passen ... ist auch nicht richtig ... 


Tante Edit sagt : viel spaß beim zerpflücken .... dass war ma meine meinung und das der eine da zum zitat herhalten musste war .. ääh .. egal ich bin arrogant 
ich diskutier nich 
gut bis auf das eine mal 
aber ich bin arrogant also darf ich das


----------



## Sesshoma (15. April 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hake hier mal ein - Das Thema Goldkauf, in jeglicher Weise diskutiert, ist hier auf buffed.de nicht erwünscht.
> 
> /wink maladin




Dein Ernst? Diskutieren über dieses Thema ist hier verboten?
Was ist denn das für eine Logik? - Wenn man nicht drüber spricht, gibt es das auch nicht oder wie?

BTT: Wenn der Preis stimmt kauf ich mir vielleicht auch eins. Finds völlig ok wenn sowas verkauft wird. Gibt über 100 andere Mounts direkt im Spiel, da wird keiner sterben wenn er dieses eine nicht hat.


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Diskutieren über dieses Thema ist hier verboten?
> Was ist denn das für eine Logik? - Wenn man nicht drüber spricht, gibt es das auch nicht oder wie?



Es gehört hier einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Potpotom (15. April 2010)

Also wenn es möglich ist, kaufe ich das Teil. 25€ für ein Hobby, na weia... das ist ja nun wirklich ne Unsumme die man nicht stemmen kann.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Na dann freu dich doch das du eine Meinung hast, die due vertritts und auch dafür einstehst - allerdings gönne auch den anderen das sie deine Bedenken nciht unbedingt teilen.
> Somit kann der, der nicht an ein Kluft glaubt das Mount bedenkenlos kaufen.
> 
> Der, der die Kluft kommen sieht kann dann in ein paar Jahren sagen: "ich habs euch ja gesagt..."
> ...



Da sage ich ja auch garnichts gegen. Ich rege mich nur darüber auf, wenn Leute ständig Argumente in den Raum werfen ohne auf meine einzugehen. Aber du hast schon Recht. Drehen uns hier eh im Kreis, bringt ja doch nichts. Bei den Epics wurde ich damals auch geflamet und beleidigt. Heute haben wir Gearscore und 70 Seiten Threads darüber.

In dem Sinne.


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Spielzeit ist ja wieder etwas andere. Es sind 13 Euro festgelegt und theoretisch hätte jeder die Chance alles zu sehen, wenn man will. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Ich werde auch nie alles sehen. Sowas stöt mich dann aber auch nicht. Weil ich weiss das ich es könnte wenn ich mehr leisten würde, was ich aber nicht mache, weil mir Schule wichtiger ist.
> 
> Nun geht es aber um echtes Geld und nicht um Leistung im Spiel. Ich halte es einfach nicht für richtig das man sich Sachen in einem Spiel kaufen kann, für echtes Geld, welches man durch echte Arbeit erlangt hat. Man sollte in einem Spiel nur für das belohnt werden, was man sich auch fair erspielt hat.



Wenn ich meine Freizeit - welche ich fürs Spielen nutze - mal in einen Betrag umwandle sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Und die Arbeit welche du im Spiel leistest ist in dem Sinne nichts anderes wie meine Arbeit jeden Tag, nur mit einem geringeren Betrag pro Stunde. Wenn du diese Zeit anstatt fürs "Mountfarmen" sinnvoll verbringen würdest, wäre das rein Geldmässig sehr viel effektiver.

Und was ist fair erspielen? Ist es MIR gegenüber fair, das der Arbeitslose, welcher 16h/Tag Ingame sein kann fast alles erreicht? Nein - genausowenig ist es fair, das der arme Schüler mit 5 € Taschengeld in der Woche sich wohl eher weniger das Mount leisten kann. Für den ist ersteres dann wohl wieder leichter.

Im Grunde mag ich Spielgegenstände gegen Geld auch nicht, aber bei solchen "Sinnlosen" Sachen wie Mounts oder Pets hab ich kein Problem damit, da dies nicht spielentscheident ist. Wenn es ein 310% Mount wäre oder ein Schwert mit IMBA Werten DANN würde ich radau machen. Aber Blizzard bietet hier einfach nur eine alternative an auch mal ein cooles Mount usw. zu besitzen, ohne dafür einen Großteil seiner Zeit opfern zu müssen. 

Und bezüglich einem anderen Beitrag von dir - stimmt schon, die Pets usw. haben andere / bessere Animationen wie die normalen Ingame aktuell - was aber daran liegt, das diese gerade erst erstellt wurden auf Basis der WotLK Engine. Die neuen Ingamemounts etc. schauen auch um WEITEN besser aus als die alten bzw. haben gegenüber dem neuen kaum/keinen Unterschied. Pets sind schwer zu vergleichen, weil es in WotLK bisher eigentlich keine gab ausser Mr. Fröstlich und dem Onyxia Pet. - und das Onypet schaut um WEITEN geiler aus als fast alle alten zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is klar das die neuen mehr Polygone haben, seh da eigentlich keinen Bevorzugung von Shopsachen.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2010)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Diskutieren über dieses Thema ist hier verboten?
> Was ist denn das für eine Logik? - Wenn man nicht drüber spricht, gibt es das auch nicht oder wie?



Mal kurz in den Offtopic gleitend...

Die Diskussionen zu diesem Thema kommen immer wieder in die Richtung "Och - ich mach es dauernd und so schlimm ist das doch nicht.". Der große Zam hat uns Moderatoren angewiesen daher jede Diskussion zu diesem Thema zu unterbinden. Ich bin auch seiner Meinung - es ist vielleicht ein Stück Willkür dabei aber die Gold & Gamegood Seller gehen mir gegen den Strich.

Zurück zum Thema - weitere Fragen dazu beantworte ich gerne per PN.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lari (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da sage ich ja auch garnichts gegen. Ich rege mich nur darüber auf, wenn Leute ständig Argumente in den Raum werfen ohne auf meine einzugehen. Aber du hast schon Recht. Drehen uns hier eh im Kreis, bringt ja doch nichts. Bei den Epics wurde ich damals auch geflamet und beleidigt. Heute haben wir Gearscore und 70 Seiten Threads darüber.
> 
> In dem Sinne.



Gearscore ist auch nur viel heisse Luft um nichts. Die einen nutzen es, die anderen nicht. Aber für eins ist es wieder allemal gut: Man kann sich schön künstlich drüber aufregen. Genau wie der Itemshop.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Harokto schrieb:


> ... auf einmal kann man sich irgendwelche guten items ... oder level tränke kaufen ..



Die "Werbt einen Freund" Sache hast Du aber schon bemerkt?


----------



## Harokto (15. April 2010)

.. hmm die is mir entfallen ..
stimmt
seht ihr
es hat schon angefangen .. 

Edit: wollte eig die über mir zitieren aber da is irgendwie irgnedwat schief gelaufen .. aber passt ja steh direkt dadrunter und so XD


----------



## WarriParanoia (15. April 2010)

gerade im shop aufgetaucht & es kostet 20 euro....

ich finde es is ne frecheit den sowieso schon zahlenden spielern noch mehr geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.....


----------



## Petu (15. April 2010)

On Topic: Ich finds absolut nicht schlimm. Ich kaufs mir auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Wie viele es gesagt haben und noch sagen werden: (Ich gehör dazu)

Irgendwann wird es Leistungsverbessernde Items in dem Shop geben. Dieses Mount ist nur die Vorstufe.


----------



## Cloze (15. April 2010)

20 Euro solls kosten:


http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003877


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. April 2010)

FUCK VERDAMMT. Ich hab keine scheiss Creditkarte und muss bis zum Wochenende warten -.-


----------



## Maerad (15. April 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> FUCK VERDAMMT. Ich hab keine scheiss Creditkarte und muss bis zum Wochenende warten -.-



DAS dachte ich mir auch grad ...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es Leistungsverbessernde Items in dem Shop geben. Dieses Mount ist nur die Vorstufe.


Auf jedenfall. So ein geiles mount über den blizz store zu verkaufen finde ich scheiße.
Spieler die eh schon Abogebühren zahlen sollten nicht noch extra Geld für Items.
OK die pets waren noch zu verkraften aber eins der besten flugmounts Oo. Das geht zu weit.
Und da das mount 310% Speed hat (mit entsprechendem skill) haben die spieler schon einen (wenn auch keinen großen) Vorteil gegenüber andere Spieler (beim farmen z.B.).
sry hab nicht gelesen dass man ein 310er mount braucht


----------



## Yveri1985 (15. April 2010)

-Mjoellnir- schrieb:


> leute,mal im ernst, zum glück kenn ich 99% hie im forum nicht im rl, ich müsste euch allen den latz versohlen, über was ihr euch stundenlang aufregt, geht lieber mal einen saufen,trefft euch auf ner wiese und haut euch mal ordentlich die fresse ein,oder ne frau raiden, wobei ich glaube, das die hälfte hier eh noch nie ne alte geraidet hat,also wer das mount kaufen will kaufts,und wer keine kohle dazu hat ,hat eben verschissen, wayne.
> in diesem sinne, have a nice day.



wer vom "frauen raiden" redet ,oder denkt das man sich lieber die koepfe einschlagen soll anstatt zu diskutieren... so wen will ich auch gar ned kennen ^^


----------



## shaaddonight (15. April 2010)

Den vorteil hätten die spieler auch ohne das mount, das Himmlesross hat die 310% nur wenn man schon ein mount mit 310% hat


----------



## Wiikend (15. April 2010)

Ich denke wenn es Items (eq) über den store zu kaufen gibt hören viele bzw ZUVIELE auf zu spielen.Das nennt man ins eigene bein schießen und dumm istblizzard nicht.Denkt mal nach auf was würdet ihr euch konzentrieren? Hardcoregamer die nur neuen content wollen?=(mehr arbeit für blizz) oder leute die mit dem zufrieden sind was es heute gibt=casuals=weniger arbeit


Btt:Nice mount mir zuteuer also kauf ichs nicht^^


Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall. So ein geiles mount über den blizz store zu verkaufen finde ich scheiße.
> Spieler die eh schon Abogebühren zahlen sollten nicht noch extra Geld für Items.
> OK die pets waren noch zu verkraften aber eins der besten flugmounts Oo. Das geht zu weit.
> Und da das mount 310% Speed hat (mit entsprechendem skill) haben die spieler schon einen (wenn auch keinen großen) Vorteil gegenüber andere Spieler (beim farmen z.B.).



FAAAALLLLLLSSSSCCCCHHHH oh gott kanns du nich lesen: World of Warcraft®: Himmelsross



Frisch geboren im Wirbelnden Nether, lässt euch das Himmelsross mit Flügeln aus reinem Sternenstaub stilvoll reisen. Also sattelt auf, denn dieses übernatürliche Schlachtross trägt euch so schnell es eure Reitfertigkeit zulässt, auch mit 310% Geschwindigkeit, sofern ihr im Besitz eines weiteren fliegenden Reittiers mit 310% Geschwindigkeit seid. Einmal aktiviert, steht dieses Ingame-Reittier allen existierenden und zukünftigen Charakteren einer einzelnen europäischen World of Warcraft-Lizenz zur Verfügung.

da steht eindeutig das wenn du ein mount das 310% fliegt hast wird es auch so schnell sein hast du KEINS dan wird es nur 280% bzw. 150% fliegen!

und 20 euro kack drauf bei ebay ist der spektraltiger etc. teurer drin da lohnt sich ein flugtier mehr vorallending ist es wesentlich billiger als die 500&#8364;marke bei spektraltiger (den ich hab aber nich aus ebay sondern aus den karten päckchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ja und die 20&#8364; haben noch ein vorteil : man hatt kein glück mit archivements oder dropps und hatt nur den greifen/windreiter ja dan hol dir doch ein schickes mount es hatt ja keiner was dagegen was ihr macht ist immernoch eure entscheidung


----------



## Kjarrigan (15. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall. So ein geiles mount über den blizz store zu verkaufen finde ich scheiße.
> Spieler die eh schon Abogebühren zahlen sollten nicht noch extra Geld für Items.
> OK die pets waren noch zu verkraften aber eins der besten flugmounts Oo. Das geht zu weit.
> *Und da das mount 310% Speed hat (mit entsprechendem skill) haben die spieler schon einen (wenn auch keinen großen) Vorteil gegenüber andere Spieler (beim farmen z.B.).*




ähm, wo ist der sinn hier? WENN du ein 310% Flugmount hast hat dieses ebenfalls die 310% beim Fliegen. Wenn nicht, dann nicht, so oder so kannst du beim farmen mit 310% fliegen, ob mit oder ohne diesem Vieh.

Ich hab nichts gegen Mounts und Pets die man auf diese Weise kaufen kann, einen Vorteil bringen sie nicht ingame, bewundern tu ich auch niemanden der mit einem Pandarenmönch oder eben jetzt mit dem Reittier rumrennt.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Diophene (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Denkst du das wirklich ? Beachte mal das Blizzard extra für die Shops neue Modelle und Animationen entwirft. Spätestens wenn die Mountanzahl steigen wird, wird man mit seinem herkömmlichen mount billig aussehen. Das wird genau das gleiche gefühl sein, wie wenn man mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen an einem fetten Porschen vorbeifährt.



Liebster Meneleus01, wenngleich ich davon ausgehe, dass du mir schnellstmöglich vorwerfen wirst, deine Argumentation nicht zu verstehen, so kann ich dir dennoch versichern, dass ich sie argumentativ verstehe. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht. Und zustimmen kann und will ich dir schon gar nicht. Die von dir beschriene "Kluft", welche du befürchtest, ist keine Kluft zwischen arm und reich. Es ist eine Kluft, die zwischen Neidern und Besitzern entsteht. Arm und Reich unterscheiden sich darin, dass der Arme sich Dinge nicht leisten kann, die er benötigt. Das ist unfair. Bei dem Mount handelt es sich aber nicht um etwas, was man benötigt, noch weniger wirklich braucht. Es ist ein "Luxusgut". Nicht notwendig, zwecklos, aber schön anzusehen. Wenn eine Kluft entsteh, weil manche es haben können und andere nicht, dann entsteht die Kluft einzig und allein aus dem grund, dass diejenigen, die es nicht haben können, es denen, die es haben können, nicht gönnen und/oder neiden. Nur dann kann und wird ein eKluft entstehen. Der Fehler liegt in diesem Fall aber nicht bei denen, die es sich kaufen, sondern bei denen, die es den anderen missgönnen. Denn Missgunst und Neid sind Eigenschaften, die verwerflich sind. Nicht Besitz ist verwerflich, sondern die Missgunst eben dessen.

Sollte es also zu deiner Kluft kommen, dann beschimpfe bitte nicht die, die das Mount haben, sie sind unschuldig. Beschimpfe die, die es den anderen missgönnen. Das wird vielleicht nicht in deine pseudomoralische Weltsicht passen, aber damit wirst du dich früher oder später abfinden müssen. Und lieber früher, dann fällt es dir später leichter.

Solltest du dennoch weiterhin der Meinung sein, dass dieser befürchtete Zustand untragbar ist, dann solltest du vielleicht darüber nachdenken, alle jenen, die sich das Mount nicht leisten können, eins zu schenken. Das wäre moralisch gut, es wäre edel und es würde deine Kluft verhindern. Und die finaziellen Mittel dazu hast du ja (oh, deine Familie).

Denn wenn deine Argumentationsweise korrekt wäre, dann müsste man alles verbieten, was sich nicht jeder leisten kann. Und das wäre schlichtweg jedes Gut, welches nicht als frei betrachtet wird. Und neben Luft fällt mir dazu leider recht wenig ein. Du kannst aber gerne in der kommunistischen Fibel nochmal nachschauen, ob es nicht bessere Mittel und Wege gibt. Aber mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen, du wirst wenig erfolgreich sein.

P.S.: Erspar dir und mir bitte pseudopsychologische Ansätze bei der Interpretation meiner Aussagen, das geziehmt sich nicht.


----------



## Blutelfmann (15. April 2010)

und wen die 20euro für das mount nicht passen kauft sich eben ein T-shirt oder lässt es gar......

also mir gefällt es^^
nur das mit der creditkarte hmmm naja ich werd es wohl nich bekommen könn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (15. April 2010)

ArrisRedBull schrieb:


> Pixel kacke wie das ganze Spiel eigentlich xD
> Aber mal zum Thema: Das Mount braucht man nicht wirklich, ausser man will angeben vor kids die euch dann bewundern werden was für ein tolles Reittier ihr doch habt.
> Und wer dafür Geld ausgibt daumen hoch, die idioten sichern bzw. erweitern noch die Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard
> 
> ...



Ích denke besser kann man es nicht sagen.


----------



## Kjarrigan (15. April 2010)

grad mal Probehalber geschaut wieviele sich das Mount wohl kaufen werden: Ich wäre Platz 2000 in der Warteschlange... Edit: und noch ca 49% des Vorrats vorhanden

schon nicht schlecht so ka, 20 min nach Release oder so?

MfG Kjar


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2010)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Ích denke besser kann man es nicht sagen.


Je nach Horizont nicht, richtig.


----------



## Spliffmaster (15. April 2010)

Grad eben schon den ersten mit dem Mount bei uns auf dem Server gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht schon richtig fett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 20 Euros sind jetzt nicht die welt :>


----------



## Arandes (15. April 2010)

Meine Frau und ich leisten uns das Mount auch. Wie schon jmd. sagte: So lange es einem Spass macht, wars das Geld wert. Und ich finde das Mount sehr schön, gefällt mir. V.a; für 20 Euro ein Mount für ALLE Chars? Nett!


----------



## Sejro (15. April 2010)

habs mir 2 mal gekauft für freundin irhen acc und meinen geiles teil =)


----------



## ibbi (15. April 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Nichts für mich, das passt farblich nicht zu meinen Chars xD



muss man natürlich auch bedenken


----------



## Deanne (15. April 2010)

Ich werde mir das Mount selbst nicht kaufen (finde es ziemlich hässlich), sondern meinem Freund zum Jahrestag Ende April schenken. Und ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht, wo das Problem dabei ist. Mein Geld verdiene ich neben dem Studium größtenteils selbst und damit mache ich, was ich möchte. Insofern sollte jeder selbst entscheiden dürfen, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Die einen kaufen sich Kippen oder gehen auf die Sonnenbank, andere haben eben Freude an solch einem Mount. Wenn euch der Item-Store stört, müsst ihr ihn ja nicht nutzen. Niemand zwingt einen dazu, Geld auszugeben. Ganz abgesehen davon, hat man durch das Mount auch keinen Vorteil, weshalb ich das Argument "Das ist aber unfair!" ziemlich schwachsinnig finde.


----------



## Swordfish999 (15. April 2010)

wenn ich es kaufen will steht da 49% des Lagerbestands übrig. Kann ich das also so verstehen, dass das mount limitiert ist?

mfg


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Liebster Meneleus01, wenngleich ich davon ausgehe, dass du mir schnellstmöglich vorwerfen wirst, deine Argumentation nicht zu verstehen, so kann ich dir dennoch versichern, dass ich sie argumentativ verstehe. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich sie nicht. Und zustimmen kann und will ich dir schon gar nicht.



Liebste Diophene, wenn ich zu jemandem sage, er verstehe meine Argumentation nicht, dann hat dies einen guten Grund. Denn wenn ich von einer Kluft rede und ausdrücklich anspreche, dass ich nichts dagegen sage das man es kaufen DARF und ich NUR etwas gegen die möglichen Folgen habe und dann einer ankommt und mich anmotzt wieso ich etwas dagegen habe weil man es ja nicht machen muss, dann kann ich einfach nur sagen, dass dieser Jemand entweder nicht meinen Beitrag gelesen hat, ihn nicht vertanden hat, oder aber ihn ignoriert. Also stell mich bitte nicht als ein Jemand da, der sämtlichen Kritikern meiner Kommentare sagt, sie hätten diese nicht verstanden. Das ist eine falsche Behauptung.

Wenn du mir nicht zustimmen willst, ist das in Ordnung. Zwingt dich ja keiner dazu.




Diophene schrieb:


> Die von dir beschriene "Kluft", welche du befürchtest, ist keine Kluft zwischen arm und reich. Es ist eine Kluft, die zwischen Neidern und Besitzern entsteht. Arm und Reich unterscheiden sich darin, dass der Arme sich Dinge nicht leisten kann, die er benötigt. Das ist unfair.



Das kann man so und so sehen. Ich würde es als Neid betrachten, wenn man jemanden schief anguckt weil er das beste Gear hat. Ich würde es als Neid betrachten wenn da jemand einen anderen anflamet weil er ein tolles Mount gewonnen hat. Alles Spielintern versteht sich. So etwas betrachte ich in der Tat als Neid. Nun ist es aber immernoch eine andere Situation, ob jemand ein Mount im Spiel erlangt hat, durch raiden oder was auch immer, oder aber ob er es sich in einen Shop gekauft hat. Dazu kommt noch das es ein großer Unterschied ist, wenn das gekaufte Mount auch noch ein extra neues Modell hat und vom Design her um Einiges besser aussieht.

Denn dann kann man nicht einfach so sagen: Jeder der andere dafür anmotzt ist einfach nur neidisch. Denn es geht um echtes Geld. Es geht darum, dass sich andere Spieler von echtem Geld zusätzlich zu den Gebühren "Luxusgüter" in WoW kaufen können. Nun wird hier häufig das Argument gebracht: Man darf es ja. Es gibt allerdings auch Leute wie mich, die es nicht als Richtig erachten, in einem Spiel mit monatlichen Kosten, Extrakosten für Items im Spiel zu erlangen, die dann auch noch besser aussehen. Nun kann man sagen: Dann kauft man es einfach nicht. So weit so gut. Nun kaufen es sich aber Leute und die, die es nicht einsehen oder auch nicht das Geld dafür übrig haben, müssen jedesmal mit ansehen wie eben jene auf diesen Mounts durch die Gegend düsen.

Und genau in diesem Moment befinden sie sich in einer unschönen Zwickmühle. Auf der einen Seite heißt es: Du kannst es ja auch kaufen. Aber dafür hat man das Geld ja nicht übrig oder man siet es nicht ein. Sobald man aber etwas gegen eben dies sagt, wird man als Neider bezeichnet. Was also soll man tun ? Aufhören will man ja wegen sowas auch nicht gleich. Es ist ein Teufelskreis.

Es kann ein Spelspaßverlust darstellen, wenn jemandem etwas vor die Nase gesetzt wird, was er nur für echtes Geld erhalten kann. Er wird im Grunde indirekt gezwungen es zu kaufen. Gerade Pet und Mountsammler betrifft das.




Diophene schrieb:


> Bei dem Mount handelt es sich aber nicht um etwas, was man benötigt, noch weniger wirklich braucht. Es ist ein "Luxusgut". Nicht notwendig, zwecklos, aber schön anzusehen. Wenn eine Kluft entsteh, weil manche es haben können und andere nicht, dann entsteht die Kluft einzig und allein aus dem grund, dass diejenigen, die es nicht haben können, es denen, die es haben können, nicht gönnen und/oder neiden. Nur dann kann und wird ein eKluft entstehen. Der Fehler liegt in diesem Fall aber nicht bei denen, die es sich kaufen, sondern bei denen, die es den anderen missgönnen. Denn Missgunst und Neid sind Eigenschaften, die verwerflich sind. Nicht Besitz ist verwerflich, sondern die Missgunst eben dessen.



Das ist schlicht weg eine falsche Annahme. Ich stimme dir zu. Mounts sind ein "Luxusgut". Sie galten schon immer als Statussymbole. Nun gibt es sie allerdings auch für echtes Geld. Für jemanden der es nicht einsieht Extrakosten in einem Spiel mit Gebühren auszugeben, ist dieses Mount im Übrigen nur bedingt schön anzusehen. Und hör bitte mit dem "Nichts gönnen" auf. Das ist genau so eine falsche Behauptung wie: "Die Leute gönnen den Casuals" nichts. Zu dem Neid habe ich mich eben oben geäußert. Ein erspieltes Item ist schlicht weg etwas Anderes wie ein erkauftes.




Diophene schrieb:


> Sollte es also zu deiner Kluft kommen, dann beschimpfe bitte nicht die, die das Mount haben, sie sind unschuldig. Beschimpfe die, die es den anderen missgönnen. Das wird vielleicht nicht in deine pseudomoralische Weltsicht passen, aber damit wirst du dich früher oder später abfinden müssen. Und lieber früher, dann fällt es dir später leichter.



ICH beschimpfe Niemanden der sich so etwas kauft. Wer es machen will soll es ruhig machen. Wie schon mehrmals gsagt habe ich nur mit den Folgen ein Problem. Wenn ein Item zum Kauf angeboten wird, hat keiner anderen vorzuschreiben ob sie es kaufen dürfen oder nicht. Das wäre Schwachsinn. Leider wurde mir das hier schon mehrmals angehängt, dass ich eben das behaupte. Wenn ich jemandem die Schuld geben würde, dann dem Pet Shop und allen die ihn mit eingeführt haben.

Ich weiss nicht, wieviel du über meine Weltansichten weisst. Aber sie anhand eines Streitthemas in einem Spiel festzumachen. Was soll ich dazu sagen ? Das finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.




Diophene schrieb:


> Solltest du dennoch weiterhin der Meinung sein, dass dieser befürchtete Zustand untragbar ist, dann solltest du vielleicht darüber nachdenken, alle jenen, die sich das Mount nicht leisten können, eins zu schenken. Das wäre moralisch gut, es wäre edel und es würde deine Kluft verhindern. Und die finaziellen Mittel dazu hast du ja (oh, deine Familie).



Wenn du denkst, dass du damit lustig bist, liegst du daneben. Wenn du mich nicht ernst nimmst, wie soll ich dich dann ernst nehmen ? Was soll diese unnötige Anspielung ? Was trägt sie genau zum Thema bei ? Ich bin gespannt.




Diophene schrieb:


> Denn wenn deine Argumentationsweise korrekt wäre, dann müsste man alles verbieten, was sich nicht jeder leisten kann. Und das wäre schlichtweg jedes Gut, welches nicht als frei betrachtet wird. Und neben Luft fällt mir dazu leider recht wenig ein. Du kannst aber gerne in der kommunistischen Fibel nochmal nachschauen, ob es nicht bessere Mittel und Wege gibt. Aber mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen, du wirst wenig erfolgreich sein.
> 
> P.S.: Erspar dir und mir bitte pseudopsychologische Ansätze bei der Interpretation meiner Aussagen, das geziehmt sich nicht.



Hier musste ich echt lachen. Ich beziehe meine Sicht auf das Spiel nicht auf die Welt. Denn dann wäre ich in der Tat ein Kommunist, was ich in der Tat nicht bin. Du kannst aber auch nicht die echte Welt mit einem Spiel vergleichen. Ich denke im Spiel sollte Chancengleichheit herrschen und kein Element, egal wie banal es auch sein möge, vom Geldbeutel bestimmt werden.

Deine letzten beiden Absätze sind pure Provokation und mit deinem lächerlichen P.S: Satz hast du dich eigentlich schon selbst disqualifiziert was eine ernsthafte Diskussion betrifft.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Denn dann kann man nicht einfach so sagen: Jeder der andere dafür anmotzt ist einfach nur neidisch. Denn es geht um echtes Geld. Es geht darum, dass sich andere Spieler von echtem Geld zusätzlich zu den Gebühren "Luxusgüter" in WoW kaufen können. Nun wird hier häufig das Argument gebracht: Man darf es ja. Es gibt allerdings auch Leute wie mich, die es nicht als Richtig erachten, in einem Spiel mit monatlichen Kosten, Extrakosten für Items im Spiel zu erlangen, die dann auch noch besser aussehen. Nun kann man sagen: Dann kauft man es einfach nicht. So weit so gut. Nun kaufen es sich aber Leute und die, die es nicht einsehen oder auch nicht das Geld dafür übrig haben, müssen jedesmal mit ansehen wie eben jene auf diesen Mounts durch die Gegend düsen.
> 
> Und genau in diesem Moment befinden sie sich in einer unschönen Zwickmühle. Auf der einen Seite heißt es: Du kannst es ja auch kaufen. Aber dafür hat man das Geld ja nicht übrig oder man siet es nicht ein. Sobald man aber etwas gegen eben dies sagt, wird man als Neider bezeichnet. Was also soll man tun ? Aufhören will man ja wegen sowas auch nicht gleich. Es ist ein Teufelskreis.
> 
> Es kann ein Spelspaßverlust darstellen, wenn jemandem etwas vor die Nase gesetzt wird, was er nur für echtes Geld erhalten kann. Er wird im Grunde indirekt gezwungen es zu kaufen. Gerade Pet und Mountsammler betrifft das.



Zeit ist ja bekanntlich Geld. Wie sieht es mit dem Spielspassverlust der Leute aus die nicht die Zeit aufbringen wollen/können sich bestimmte Mounts zu farmen?

Man kann eine Sache eigentlich immer von zwei Seiten sehen.


----------



## Diophene (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du denkst, dass du damit lustig bist, liegst du daneben. Wenn du mich nicht ernst nimmst, wie soll ich dich dann ernst nehmen ? Was soll diese unnötige Anspielung ? Was trägt sie genau zum Thema bei ? Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> Hier musste ich echt lachen. Ich beziehe meine Sicht auf das Spiel nicht auf die Welt. Denn dann wäre ich in der Tat ein Kommunist, was ich in der Tat nicht bin. Du kannst aber auch nicht die echte Welt mit einem Spiel vergleichen. Ich denke im Spiel sollte Chancengleichheit herrschen und kein Element, egal wie banal es auch sein möge, vom Geldbeutel bestimmt werden.
> ...



Tatsächlich habe ich diese Aussage nicht lustig gemeint noch empfunden. Folgende Situation: Wir haben eine feste 10er Stammgruppe, mit der wir ICC raiden gehen. Eines unserer Mitglieder sagte ab, da ihre Gemacard ausgelaufen war und sie tatsächlich nicht die finanziellen Mittel hatte, sich momentan eine neue zu besorgen. Anstatt hier über Fairness oder Unfairness zu debattieren, haben wir übrigen neun Leute zusammengeschmissen und ihr eine Gamecard gekauft. So konnte sie wieder spielen und wir alle hatten einen Nutzen daraus. Wenn ich deiner Argumentation folgen würde, hätten wir dann alle unsere Abos kündigen sollen, weil sie sich keine Gamecard leisten konnte?

Und zu deiner Chancengleichheit bleibe ich bei meinen Aussagen. Der reine Besitz eines Luxusartikels (wie eine nutzlosen Mounts) ist keine Chance. Und damit herrschta uch keine Chancenungleichheit. Dies wäre der Fall, wenn das Mount Mittel oder Zweck zur Erreichung des Spielzieles wäre und dieses eine Gruppe von Leuten nicht zugänglich wäre. Das ist aber nunmal nicht der Fall. Anosnsten fängt die Chancenungleichheit schon da an, dass man für das Spielen zahlen muss. Und wie mein Beispiel (und das war eine Tatsache und nicht fiktiv) zeigt, haben eben nicht alle Leute hier die gleichen Chancen. Die notwendige Konsequenz wäre, das Spiel kostenlos zu machen. Hierdurch würde BLizzard benachteiligt (keine Umsatz = kein Gewinn). Deine Argumentation in sich betrachtet mag korrekt sein. Ganzheitlich betrachtet ist sie aber nicht schlüssig, weil du sie eingrenzt. 

Und ja, meine letzten Aussagen waren provokativ. Ob es lächerlich war, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Wer also im Glashaus sitzt, sollte mit kleinen Steinen werfen. Zumal ich glaube, deine Aussagen äußerst sachlich betrachtet und kommentiert zu haben.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Meneleus schrieb:


> Zeit ist ja bekanntlich Geld. Wie sieht es mit dem Spielspassverlust der Leute aus die nicht die Zeit aufbringen wollen/können sich bestimmte Mounts zu farmen?
> 
> Man kann eine Sache eigentlich immer von zwei Seiten sehen.



Ich stimme dir zu. Hier kommt es immer auf die Sichtweise an. Dies wäre aber wieder Spielbezogen und es würde keine Ungerechtigkit durch Geld herrschen. Worauf du anspielst ist die nicht enden wollende Casual Diskussion. Ich habe dazu letztens einen Blog verfasst. Ich zitiere mich an dieser Stelle einmal selber.




Meneleus schrieb:


> Das Addon Wrath of the Lichking nähert sich dem Ende. Cataclysm rückt immer näher und alle blickend gespannt auf die Zukunft. Was wird uns mit Cataclysm blos erwarten ? Schaut man sich die Änderungen an, gehen diese bis auf die Grundstrucktur der Welt der Kriegskunst. Es wird wirklich alles von Kopf bis Fuß abgeändert: Klassen, Skillungen, Gebiete, die Grafik, das Level und vieles vieles mehr.
> 
> Noch keiner weiss genau, in welche Richtung uns der Kurs führt. Womit ich auch schon bei dem Punkt bin, auf den ich eigentlich hinaus möchte. Blicken wir auf WOTLK zurück, so ist es für mich das schlechteste Addon, was den Umgangston in der Community betrifft. Das bezieht sich auf das Forum bis hin ins Spiel im Handelschannel und den Raids sowie Hero Instanzen.
> 
> ...




Das ist meine momentane Meinung was diese Diskussion betrifft. Wobei ich auch eher zu der Fraktion gehöre, die es wenigstens wieder ein bisschen anspruchsvoller haben wil. Nicht zu sehr, aber wenigstens ein bisschen. Ich will kein 2. Classic. Aber wie ich schon sagte, bezieht sich dies Alles wieder auf das Spielinterne. Da ist nirgendswo von echtem Geld die Rede. Und das ist der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## Ureldhir (15. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zeit ist ja bekanntlich Geld. Wie sieht es mit dem Spielspassverlust der Leute aus die nicht die Zeit aufbringen wollen/können sich bestimmte Mounts zu farmen?
> 
> Man kann eine Sache eigentlich immer von zwei Seiten sehen.




Inhalte sind zum erspielen da.
Ob es einem seine Zeit wert ist, einen gewissen Inhalt zu erspielen, entscheidet jeder User für sich.
Möchte er sich einen Inhalt nicht erspielen, weil es ihm zu viel Zeitaufwand ist, ist dies so, es bleibt aber seine Entscheidung. Der Inhalt wird ihm nicht vorenthalten
Aber es ist seine freie Entscheidung und es STEHT IHM OFFEN, Inhalte zu erspielen.
Dies ist der einzige Sinn eines Spieles. Der Sinn des Shops ist es, die Leute auszunehmen. Das dies so gut funktioniert, ist mit nichten positiv zu bewerten.
Selbst mit 50Cent pro Mount würde der Konzern mit nichten negative Zahlen bei diesem Angebot schreiben.
Die Relationen sind in ungesunde Dimensionen gerutscht.
Wenn der Reingewinn des Konzerns von diesem Angebot jemals öffentlich werden würde, würde hier so einigen Leuten ziemlich schlecht werden.


----------



## Harokto (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Wenn der Reingewinn des Konzerns von diesem Angebot jemals öffentlich werden würde, würde hier so einigen Leuten ziemlich schlecht werden.




eigentlich hast du ja recht .. also man kann sich denken das blizzard kein kidn von armut ist
aber ... wir wissen es nicht ... keiner kann die genauen kosten und den genauen ertrag beziffern
also .. muss ich jetzt ma folgenden spruch loslassen

stimmt ... bei so knallroten zahlen wird mir schlecht .. vor allem wenn die so lang sind ...


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Diophene schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich diese Aussage nicht lustig gemeint noch empfunden. Folgende Situation: Wir haben eine feste 10er Stammgruppe, mit der wir ICC raiden gehen. Eines unserer Mitglieder sagte ab, da ihre Gemacard ausgelaufen war und sie tatsächlich nicht die finanziellen Mittel hatte, sich momentan eine neue zu besorgen. Anstatt hier über Fairness oder Unfairness zu debattieren, haben wir übrigen neun Leute zusammengeschmissen und ihr eine Gamecard gekauft. So konnte sie wieder spielen und wir alle hatten einen Nutzen daraus. Wenn ich deiner Argumentation folgen würde, hätten wir dann alle unsere Abos kündigen sollen, weil sie sich keine Gamecard leisten konnte?



Nein, eben nicht. Es handelt sich hier ja sozusagen um die monatlichen Gebühren. Sie bezahlt es halt per Gamecard. Ich sehe da nicht den Zusammenhang zu Items die man sich Ingame für Geld kaufen kann ? Anscheinend hast du meine Argumentation doch nicht verstanden. Du tut so als hätte ich etwas dagegen, dass Blizzard monatliche Gebühren für ihr Spiel hat. Das ist Quatsch. Ich will nur nicht das es Shop und Gebühren gleichzeitig gibt.




Diophene schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Chancengleichheit bleibe ich bei meinen Aussagen. Der reine Besitz eines Luxusartikels (wie eine nutzlosen Mounts) ist keine Chance. Und damit herrschta uch keine Chancenungleichheit. Dies wäre der Fall, wenn das Mount Mittel oder Zweck zur Erreichung des Spielzieles wäre und dieses eine Gruppe von Leuten nicht zugänglich wäre. Das ist aber nunmal nicht der Fall. Anosnsten fängt die Chancenungleichheit schon da an, dass man für das Spielen zahlen muss. Und wie mein Beispiel (und das war eine Tatsache und nicht fiktiv) zeigt, haben eben nicht alle Leute hier die gleichen Chancen. Die notwendige Konsequenz wäre, das Spiel kostenlos zu machen. Hierdurch würde BLizzard benachteiligt (keine Umsatz = kein Gewinn). Deine Argumentation in sich betrachtet mag korrekt sein. Ganzheitlich betrachtet ist sie aber nicht schlüssig, weil du sie eingrenzt.
> 
> Und ja, meine letzten Aussagen waren provokativ. Ob es lächerlich war, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Wer also im Glashaus sitzt, sollte mit kleinen Steinen werfen. Zumal ich glaube, deine Aussagen äußerst sachlich betrachtet und kommentiert zu haben.



Nun gut. Dann gehen wir mal von Stylerüstung aus. Sie bringt keinen Vorteil und man kann sie sich im Shop kaufen. Vorraussetzung wäre, dass man die Rüstung Ingame schon besitzt. Man könnte sie jetzt so gestalten wie man möchte und dann per Shop kaufen. Es würde keinen Vorteil verschaffen nach deiner Behauptung.

Anderes Beispiel. Der Barbier. Man kauft sich für echtes Geld einfach ganz viele gratis Umgestaltuungen des Charakters. Es ist ja nur kosmetisch. Verstehst du was ich meine ? Ich finde man sollte dieses Spiel nicht einfach nur auf die Charakterwerte reduzieren.

Und ja, die Konsequenz wäre: Shop oder Gebühren, eines von Beiden.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Nein? Echt? Guck doch mal meine Signatur an, oh nein Schleichwerbung! Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen!
> 
> Mein Gott, als ob es was schlimmes wäre, anderen Leuten seine Seite vorstellen zuwollen. Achja und mal so neben bei hatte ich schon manche News vor MMO Champ aufm Blog stehn.


Die Seite ist dir gelungen Primordial wenn es wirklich deine ist.

Jetzt zum Thema, wer sich Zigaretten leisten kann der kann einfach mal eine Woche nicht rauchen und sich so das Reittier Finanzieren, und das gilt auch für andere dinge wie Kleidung, Kino besuche und Disco besuche einfach drauf verzichten schon kann man sich das Reittier Finanzieren was ich nicht tun würde ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## EisblockError (15. April 2010)

_____________________________________________________


----------



## EisblockError (15. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Die Seite ist dir gelungen Primordial wenn es wirklich deine ist.



Ich find schon er sollte sich ne .de oder .eu domain leisten.

So seiten mit .vu .tk oder so in der Adresse sind meistens doof.


----------



## NolunaOne (15. April 2010)

Also bei uns flattert da schon einer mit rum auf Nethersturm  ^^
Weiß da jemand was genaues,gibt es das schon? oO

Lg
Ah kk kann man bereits im Shop für 20Euro kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Inhalte sind zum erspielen da.
> Ob es einem seine Zeit wert ist, einen gewissen Inhalt zu erspielen, entscheidet jeder User für sich.
> Möchte er sich einen Inhalt nicht erspielen, weil es ihm zu viel Zeitaufwand ist, ist dies so, es bleibt aber seine Entscheidung. Der Inhalt wird ihm nicht vorenthalten
> Aber es ist seine freie Entscheidung und es STEHT IHM OFFEN, Inhalte zu erspielen.


Und genauso steht es ihm offen sich gewisse Dinge zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ureldhir schrieb:


> Dies ist der einzige Sinn eines Spieles. Der Sinn des Shops ist es, die Leute auszunehmen. Das dies so gut funktioniert, ist mit nichten positiv zu bewerten.
> Selbst mit 50Cent pro Mount würde der Konzern mit nichten negative Zahlen bei diesem Angebot schreiben.
> Die Relationen sind in ungesunde Dimensionen gerutscht.
> Wenn der Reingewinn des Konzerns von diesem Angebot jemals öffentlich werden würde, würde hier so einigen Leuten ziemlich schlecht werden.


Hast Du dir mal überlegt warum man für viele Dinge so lange farmen muss? Genau, um dir eine Beschäftigung zu geben und dich ans Spiel zu binden. Damit Du brav deine Gebühr zahlst.
Insofern opferst Du nicht nur Geld sondern legst obendrein noch Zeit drauf. Da kann man sich schon fragen wer hier wirklich ausgenommen wird.


----------



## Ureldhir (15. April 2010)

Harokto schrieb:


> eigentlich hast du ja recht .. also man kann sich denken das blizzard kein kidn von armut ist
> aber ... wir wissen es nicht ... keiner kann die genauen kosten und den genauen ertrag beziffern
> also .. muss ich jetzt ma folgenden spruch loslassen
> 
> stimmt ... bei so knallroten zahlen wird mir schlecht .. vor allem wenn die so lang sind ...




Für diesen Fall reicht einfaches Nachdenken.
Es gibt 1 Design, welches zu hunderttausenden verkauft wird.
Peripherien zur Verbreitung existieren schon.
Engine existiert. 
Das Modell an und für sich ist eh schon im Code entahlten. Es handelt sich bei diesen Dingen um keine Neuentwicklungen.
Solch ein neuer Skin wird im Prinzip an einem Tag, vllt zwei erledigt, je nach Fleiß.
EIN einziges Mal. 
Folgekosten gehen gegen Null.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und genauso steht es ihm offen sich gewisse Dinge zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst aber echtes Geld nicht mit Spielzeit vergleichen für die du ohnehin schon Geld bezahlst.




Tikume schrieb:


> Hast Du dir mal überlegt warum man für viele Dinge so lange farmen muss? Genau, um dir eine Beschäftigung zu geben und dich ans Spiel zu binden. Damit Du brav deine Gebühr zahlst.
> Insofern opferst Du nicht nur Geld sondern legst obendrein noch Zeit drauf. Da kann man sich schon fragen wer hier wirklich ausgenommen wird.




Das hört sich an, als würde sowas eine Qual für dich sein und harte Arbeit. Mir macht farmen Spaß (Ja so gestalten soll es tatsächlich geben). Wenn es keinen Spaß machen würde und ich es als Arbeit ansehen würde, würde ich es einfach lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber echtes Geld nicht mit Spielzeit vergleichen für die du ohnehin schon Geld bezahlst.


Du verstehst nicht. Es geht um DEINE Zeit. Mag sein dass man erst Job und Familie braucht um diese Zeit wertvoll zu finden.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht. Es geht um DEINE Zeit. Mag sein dass man erst Job und Familie braucht um diese Zeit wertvoll zu finden.



Ich sage ja nichts dagegen sie wertvoll zu finden. Wenn Blizzard das Spiel für Leute mit weniger Zeit einfacher machen will, dann sei es so. Aber ich habe etwas dagegen, wenn dies mithilfe echten Geldes geschieht und man sich diese Vereinfachungen "erkaufen" kann. Gut das ist jetzt übertrieben, aber ich denke du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Ureldhir (15. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und genauso steht es ihm offen sich gewisse Dinge zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Spielinhalte zu erkaufen, gehört nicht in die Philosophie eines MMOs, welches monatliche Gebühren verlangt.
Man MUSS sich überhaupt nichts erfarmen. Wer sich etwas erfarmen WILL, hat entweder Spaß daran oder gewisse Defizite.
Investierte Zeit ist Spaß-Zeit. Ansonsten verbinge ich meine Zeit mit anderen Dingen, außer man hat gewisse Defizite.
Das Konzept der monatlichen Grundgebühr besagt:
Ich zahle jeden Monat Betrag X an den Lieferanten für ein Spiel. Dafür stellt dieser mir die Möglichkeit der Nutzung seines Prdouktes zur Verfügung, sowie die Generierung neuer Inhalte und Updates. 
ALLE beim Lieferanten anfallende Kosten werden durch diese monatliche Grundgebühr gedeckt.
Sogar dieses Mount ist mit Sicherheit durch diese Gebühr finanziert.


----------



## Primordial (15. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Die Seite ist dir gelungen Primordial wenn es wirklich deine ist.



Danke, aber ich schreib da nur Artikel, das Design hab ich nicht gemacht :/

Aufjedenfall nochmal eine aAnregung zur Diskussion:


LK 25 HC Invincible und Celestial Steed Mount sind ein und das gleiche Mount nur eben Skin ist anders. Wieso kriegt man das um längen schärfe Mount quasi nachgeschmissen im Laden und das ohne Liebe designte eckel Mount droppt vom härtesten Boss in ganz WoW? Ich finde die Leute die den LK im HC Modus legen sollten auch dementsprechend belohnt werden!

edit: Hätten ja wenigstens ein komplett neues Mount in den Store stellen können anstatt das Invincible einfach einen neuen Skin zu verpassen, dass ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Leute die LK HC schaffen.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Das Konzept der monatlichen Grundgebühr besagt:
> Ich zahle jeden Monat Betrag X an den Lieferanten für ein Spiel. Dafür stellt dieser mir die Möglichkeit der Nutzung seines Prdouktes zur Verfügung, sowie die Generierung neuer Inhalte und Updates.
> ALLE beim Lieferanten anfallende Kosten werden durch diese monatliche Grundgebühr gedeckt.
> Sogar dieses Mount ist mit Sicherheit durch diese Gebühr finanziert.




Ah, wunderbar. Das passt.

Magst du mir bitte noch eben schnell die Quelle zu deiner Aussage posten? Das wäre nett. Diese beruht sicherlich auf einer Richtlinie/Direktive/AGB-Bestimmmung und/oder ähnlichen Dokumenten.

@Tikume:

Danke für deinen letzten Post. Wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juri94 (15. April 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil werde es mir wahrscheinlich kaufen und zwar nicht weil ich zu viel Geld habe oder zeigen will "Ich hab Geld und deshalb bin ich besser als ihr!" sondern weil ich es schön finde und mir das Modell z.B. auch von Invincible gefällt ich aber eher den normalen 25er Icc Modus als den Hero Modus fokussiere (ist mir ersten zu viel Arbeit und zweitens bin ich auch noch nicht gut genug dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Mit den kaufbaren Pets bin ich allerding ein wenig auf Kriegsfuß weil ein Mount sieht man häufiger, es ist größer und interagiert besser mit dem Charakter, ein Pet ist klein und dackelt dem Char immer nur hinterher.
Als Fazit (ähnlich wie einige Vorposter): Wem es gefällt und wer es cool findet soll es sich kaufen. Wenn ihr aber nur angeben wollt kauft euch von dem Geld lieber teure Klamotten oder ein tolles Auto, da in WoW (hoffentlich) Equip und der Raidfortschritt mehr zählt als Geld.

mfg juri


----------



## Ureldhir (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ah, wunderbar. Das passt.
> 
> Magst du mir bitte noch eben schnell die Quelle zu deiner Aussage posten? Das wäre nett. Diese beruht sicherlich auf einem Richtlinie/Direktive/AGB-Bestimmmung und/oder ähnlichen Dokumenten.
> 
> ...




Hm wie konnte Blizzard nur bis Wotlk uns alle so großzügig beschenken mit Servern und Inhalten noch und nöcher. Eingenommen haben sie natürlich nichts. Damit sie endlich wieder Profit einfahren können gibt es jetzt diesen niedlichen Shop.
Tut mir leid, aber wenn du nicht mitdenken möchtest, ist dies deine Sache. 
Ich verweise ansonsten nochmal auf meinen Post auf Seite 9.


----------



## Fedaykin (15. April 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Hm wie konnte Blizzard nur bis Wotlk uns alle so großzügig beschenken mit Servern und Inhalten noch und nöcher. Eingenommen haben sie natürlich nichts. Damit sie endlich wieder Profit einfahren können gibt es jetzt diesen niedlichen Shop.
> Tut mir leid, aber wenn du nicht mitdenken möchtest, ist dies deine Sache.
> Ich verweise ansonsten nochmal auf meinen Post auf Seite 9.



Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.


----------



## normansky (15. April 2010)

Hab den Tread nur kurz überflogen, gibt es ausser der Seite des TE noch andere, diesmal glaubwürdigere, Quellen wo man dies nachlesen kann?
Eine Hobbyseite mit ...de/vu sehe ich nicht als Quelle an, glaube eher da wollte jemand Werbung für seine Baustelle machen.


----------



## nachtwalter (15. April 2010)

-.- Die ganze Diskussion ist doch wirklich nicht nötig...

entweder ist man sich zu fein einem Kapitalisten-Ausnehmerverein "zusätzlich" zu den monatlichen gebühren noch n bissl Zucker´l zu geben um dafür ein nettes Mount zu bekommen, oder nicht...

Ich wollte mir grad eines bestellen, sitz ca 50min in der Warteschlange bis ich endlich dran bin und dann?

"Beachte, der Blzzard Item Shop akzeptiert momentan nur Kreditkarten als Zahlungsmittel"

Und ich doofer Student habe sowas natürlich nicht...


Was solls, ich fand das Mount cool und wollte es haben, jetzt bekomme ich es nicht weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe... beim Server-/Fraktionswechsel geht es auch mit Überweisung 

-.- ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.



Was willst du da eine Quelle ? Das sollte einem selbstverständlich erscheinen. Laut AGB's ist es möglich. Natürlich ist es das. Warum sollte es aus Blizzards Sicht auch nicht so sein. Verstehe nicht worauf du hier hinauswillst.


----------



## Primordial (15. April 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Hab den Tread nur kurz überflogen, gibt es ausser der Seite des TE noch andere, diesmal glaubwürdigere, Quellen wo man dies nachlesen kann?
> Eine Hobbyseite mit ...de/vu sehe ich nicht als Quelle an, glaube eher da wollte jemand Werbung für seine Baustelle machen.



Zum Glück stimmt alles auf meiner Seite zu 100% und das Mount kannst du dir schon für 20€ kaufen, nur rechne mit einer riesigen Warteschlange.

Achja: natürlich will ich auch Werbung machen, verstehe nicht was daran schlimm ist?


----------



## LubuLegend (15. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.


Und welche hast du auf Petto?
Als du deinen Account registriert hast, solltest du entsprechenden Abschnitt gelesen haben, dass du nur für den Zugang zum Spiel zahlst. Eigentlich sind nichtmal Neuerung nötig. Support schon gar nicht.
Drei mal kannst du raten, was bei einem kostenpflichtigen MMO von 11 Millionen Accounts die grösste Einnahmequelle ist. Keine Verträge mit Hadnelspartnern, keine Aktien, keine Shops...
Klar hat Activision Blizzard eigene Einnahmequellen (CoD, Diablo, sc), der WoW-Pool kann aber nicht einfach so auf den Geldpool anderer Abteilung reingreiffen...

Begründe du lieber deinen Standpunkt. Die meissten hier haben so ziemlich die gleichen Ansichten wie ich...


----------



## Fäntom1 (15. April 2010)

hab jez nich alles gelesen, aber kann das mount nur fliegen oder isses auch als bodenmount benutzbar in zB sw oder Dala?


----------



## Magexe (15. April 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> hab jez nich alles gelesen, aber kann das mount nur fliegen oder isses auch als bodenmount benutzbar in zB sw oder Dala?



Jo und du bekommst es auf jedem char, auch neu erstellte, sprich als 20er kannste dann mit dem vieh rum reiten ^^


----------



## XBroganX (15. April 2010)

Mir wars die 20 Eusn wert :> Isn hübsches Teil.
 Zu der Blizzshop Diskussion:
Alle die da so rumweinen: Habt ihr andere Hobbies als WoW? Die meißten von euch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, behaupte ich jetzt. Gut gehn wir mal davon aus einer von euch betreibt... sagen wir mal Modellbau. Die sind auch nich unbedingt billig, sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Fürn schönes großes modell blechste gut und gerne mal 30 Euro. So. Wo is jetz der Unterschied, wenn ich mirn Modell für 30 Euro kauf, bei dem ich zwar am Aufbaun, bemalen usw Spaß habe, es danach aber nur verstaubt oder mir dieses Mount für 20 Euro kaufe, an dem ich eventuell über längere Zeit Spaß habe?
WoW is für michn Hobby wie jedes andere auch. Wieso flamed eigentlich niemand hier golfende Leute die allein für sone Ausrüstung, wenns eine is die was taugt, 700 Euro aufwärts. Is doch auch nur Geldverschwendung in euren Augen, oder?
Ihr solltet echt mal drüber nachdenken, was ihr labert. Allerdings, vermute ich auch, dasses bei vielen einfach Neid is, weil se entweder keine Kreditkarte oder kein Geld haben und das is einfach (sry für die harten worte) irgendwo erbärmlich.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. April 2010)

-.-

für mountsammler ein muss... oh man ich kann auch kein geld scheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (15. April 2010)

hab keine kreditkarte, warte darauf dasses mir jemand für 20k gold auf aegwynn horde verkaufen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll man ja auch per geschenkcode weitergeben können
oder einer der zahlreichen keyshops kauft die und verkauft sie weiter, da zahl ich auch 25-30 euro für, geiles ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (15. April 2010)

Angebot - Nachfrage. Kauft es oder laßt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz macht das schon clever.


----------



## Petu (15. April 2010)

Ich frage mich jetzt schon seid mehreren Seiten:

WTF sind:


freezex schrieb:


> [...]
> Kontoeppen
> [...]


----------



## ArrisRedBull (15. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So lächerlich diese "Ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" Kommentare. Kann man echt nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und es ist natürlich totaler Zufall, dass die pets und Mounts im Shop stets um ein Vielfaches epischer aussehen als die im Spiel. Und es bringt Spielspaß: Ja, für denjenigen der das Geld für sowas locker hat schon.
> 
> EDIT: Ja, ich hätte das Geld sogar sehr locker. Ich könnte mir tausende von den Dingern kaufen wenn ich wöllte. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach ungerecht gegenüber anderen.


Genau so siehts aus, Blizz ist so geldgeil wie ne nutte an der ecke.
Alle items sollte es im Spiel geben solange man was dafür bezahlen muss ist es ungerecht gegenüber den andern Spielern, denn nicht jeder kann oder möchte für bisschen Pixel 20-30&#8364; oder wieviel auch immer der ganze mist kostet ausgeben wobei man schon im Monat für die Server die täglich überlastet sind geld bezahlt.
Das kotzt mich an WoW an und deswegen spiel ich das auch fast kaum greife da lieber auf andere Konsolen Rollenspiele ala Oblivion.


ps:Viele haben vielleicht keine andern Rollenspiele Gespielt und deswegen denken sie das muss so sein, vorallem die vielen 12jährigen die es zum ersten mal durch die Medien angefangen haben zu Spielen.


----------



## Norti (15. April 2010)

XBroganX schrieb:


> Mir wars die 20 Eusn wert :> Isn hübsches Teil.
> Zu der Blizzshop Diskussion:
> Alle die da so rumweinen: Habt ihr andere Hobbies als WoW? Die meißten von euch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, behaupte ich jetzt. Gut gehn wir mal davon aus einer von euch betreibt... sagen wir mal Modellbau. Die sind auch nich unbedingt billig, sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Fürn schönes großes modell blechste gut und gerne mal 30 Euro. So. Wo is jetz der Unterschied, wenn ich mirn Modell für 30 Euro kauf, bei dem ich zwar am Aufbaun, bemalen usw Spaß habe, es danach aber nur verstaubt oder mir dieses Mount für 20 Euro kaufe, an dem ich eventuell über längere Zeit Spaß habe?
> WoW is für michn Hobby wie jedes andere auch. Wieso flamed eigentlich niemand hier golfende Leute die allein für sone Ausrüstung, wenns eine is die was taugt, 700 Euro aufwärts. Is doch auch nur Geldverschwendung in euren Augen, oder?
> Ihr solltet echt mal drüber nachdenken, was ihr labert. Allerdings, vermute ich auch, dasses bei vielen einfach Neid is, weil se entweder keine Kreditkarte oder kein Geld haben und das is einfach (sry für die harten worte) irgendwo erbärmlich.



Der unterschied besteht darin das du jeden Tag nach hause kommst und das Model sehen kannst und es dir niemand wegnimmt oder dafür eintritt verlangt damit du es sehen darfst. Lies mal die AGb die bei jeden Patch auftaucht und du wirst verstehn was ich meine
Und die 20 € ist mir das hässliche teil nicht wert ..und ich bin nicht neidisch weils da nix zu beneiden gibt eher zu bemitleiden./facepalm


----------



## Chiichi (15. April 2010)

hab es mir vorhin vorm raid geholt...

mein bester freund hats mir zum geburtstag geschenkt ned wegen aussehen oder so sondern weil das mein munt nr 100 ist und ich sonst ewig gebraucht hätte für ein anderes ^^

sie sollten das mehr begrenzen kein bock dass jeder damit rumrennt ôo


----------



## Moronic (15. April 2010)

Also ich find dat Vieh mal mehr als hässlich. Und das sie es im Blizz Shop verkaufen wollen zeigt nur das Blizzards Geldgeilheit noch kein Ende gefunden hat ;-)


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Fäntom schrieb:


> hab jez nich alles gelesen, aber kann das mount nur fliegen oder isses auch als bodenmount benutzbar in zB sw oder Dala?



Ist auch Bodenmount.


----------



## LRushl (15. April 2010)

ey etz sitzt ich da ewig iner warteschlange nur um dann festzustellen das ich das mount ohne kreditkarte ned kaufen kann......

naja muss halt doch wieder der netherdrache herhalten


----------



## Messerset (15. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ich finds eine miese Aktion so ein unglaublich beeindruckendes Mount in einem Store zu verkaufen anstatt vllt vom LK 25HC ohne Buff droppen zu lassen. Auserdem zahlt man schon genug monatliche Gebühren usw.



Das Gute ist: Du MUSST es ja nicht kaufen!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. April 2010)

finde das mount voll hässlich das sind mir keine 20€ wert oder für x k gold wert^^


----------



## axela (16. April 2010)

bin mir unsicher...geld technisch isses kein problem (habe ein guten job)
aber, sehe schon SEHR viele damit rumlaufen und heut ist der erste verkaufstag
ich find wenns jeder hat isses nix besonderes mehr, darum überleg ich noch.
aber eine frage hab ich noch habe irgentwo her gehört das ist acc gebunden also
man kann es zu jeden seiner chars schicken. stimmt das?


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2010)

Jeder Char hat es im Briefkasten.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> finde das mount voll hässlich das sind mir keine 20€ wert oder für x k gold wert^^



Ging´mir genauso, als ich es ingame sah´. Ein seltsam proportioniertes Glitzerpony. Aber wem´s gefällt, und wer mounts sammelt...gratze.

Ich warte jetzt auf den Itemverkauf im store, wenn´s interessant wird, schlage ich da zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (16. April 2010)

El_Arx schrieb:


> Ich find das echt nicht korrekt was Blizz da abzieht, ich mein das Mount sieht vom Model ja genau so aus wie Invincible, ich finds lächerlich dass man bald Leute mit 200 Itemlevel mit dem Mount rumfliegen sehen wird, wobei man bei Invincible schon mehr Zeit und "Arbeit" investieren muss und man effektiv sieht dass jemand was im Game erreicht hat..
> Ich finds nicht gut, aber wems gefällt...



Du wirst schon Leute damit rumfliegen sehen deren Itemlevel weit unter 200 liegt...
Kriegst das Ding für jeden Char den du hast, und ab 60 kannst du fliegen.

Hab mir das Ding auch geholt, ich mag verschiedene Mounts.
Ist mir auch wurscht was andere denken.


----------



## Piposus (16. April 2010)

Alle Leute, welche sich das Kaufen (wie auch schon die Pets vorher) sind Idioten, welche auf eine Marketingstrategie reinfallen, die die Dümmsten ausnutzt. Ebenso begraben sie indirekt (Activision/Blizzard wiederum direkt) ein Spiel namens World of Warcraft.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Alle Leute, welche sich das Kaufen (wie auch schon die Pets vorher) sind Idioten, welche auf eine Marketingstrategie reinfallen, die die Dümmsten ausnutzt. Ebenso begraben sie indirekt (Activision/Blizzard wiederum direkt) ein Spiel namens World of Warcraft.



Wo du mal wieder recht hast. Aber, wer sich sowas hässliches kauft, kauft auch noch andere Sachen - und darauf kommt es an. Ist wie im Märchen *Des Kaisers neue Kleider.* Den Leuten kann man Klopapapierrollen als Krönchen verkaufen, wenn es einen Titel trägt wie *nieschmelzende, fasthölzerne Untergangskrone*.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Alle Leute, welche sich das Kaufen (wie auch schon die Pets vorher) sind Idioten, welche auf eine Marketingstrategie reinfallen, die die Dümmsten ausnutzt. Ebenso begraben sie indirekt (Activision/Blizzard wiederum direkt) ein Spiel namens World of Warcraft.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Hijnerakk (16. April 2010)

Also ich verstehe gar nicht wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann.

1. wird doch keiner gezwungen Geld dafür auszugeben.

2. bringt es dir keine Vorteile im Spiel.

und natürlich noch 3. was für mich der wichtigste Punkt wäre:  Sind die Leute hier wirklich so blauäugig und haben noch gar nicht bemerkt daß sich einige schon längst Vorteile im Spiel durch richtiges Geld verschaffen?

Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, daß sich alle Leute das Gold für zB. den "ramponierten Schwertgriff" das Adligenkartenset oder einfach die Mats für die ICC Epics zusammenfarmen??

Durch die Goldkäufer wird doch schon längst mit richtiger Kohle bezahlt.

Also lasst den leuten die das Mount aus dem Blizzshop kaufen wollen doch ihre Freude. Mich beeindrucken sie mit dem gepose in Dal jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Piposus (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Cool story bro.



War auch voll ontopic, somit definitiv uncool für Leute wie Dich.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Wir regen uns ja nicht darüber auf was ist, sonder das was 90%ig kommen wird:

Ein item Shop wie in RoM.



Dann will ich aber auch die Monatsgebühren abgeschafft haben!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> War auch voll ontopic, somit definitiv uncool für Leute wie Dich.



Isso.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Hijnerakk schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe gar nicht wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann.
> 
> 
> Also lasst den leuten die das Mount aus dem Blizzshop kaufen wollen doch ihre Freude. Mich beeindrucken sie mit dem gepose in Dal jedenfalls nicht.



Ich lasse ihnen gern ihre kurze Freude. Auf meinem server stellen sich gerade immer Leuts mit dem ZG-Tigger oder dem Dudumount daneben. Oder eben Tauren mit mounts. Da ist das Pony fix weggepackt. Barbiemount, oder Barbies Abschiedsgruß an Ken eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Alle Leute, welche sich das Kaufen (wie auch schon die Pets vorher) sind Idioten, welche auf eine Marketingstrategie reinfallen, die die Dümmsten ausnutzt. Ebenso begraben sie indirekt (Activision/Blizzard wiederum direkt) ein Spiel namens World of Warcraft.




solls doch kaufen wer will. es gibt leute, denen ist geld relativ egal und haben eben spass an solchen dingen. mir ist das wurst, ob sich jemand nen spektraltiger für 900 euro kauft, 100´000 gold beim chinafarmer, oder sonst was.....

mit dem reinfall auf ne marketingstrategie hat das recht wenig zutun...zumindest in vielen fällen... 

das mount beispielsweise, verschafft keinem spieler einen vorteil. es ist nichts anderes als der spektraltiger, die netherrakete oder das zevra. jedes einzelne war gegen einen gewissen geldbetrag erhältlich....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich lasse ihnen gern ihre kurze Freude. Auf meinem server stellen sich gerade immer Leuts mit dem ZG-Tigger oder dem Dudumount daneben. Oder eben Tauren mit mounts. Da ist das Pony fix weggepackt. Barbiemount, oder Barbies Abschiedsgruß an Ken eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich persönlich besorg mir meine mounts nicht zum posen sondern weil ich sie sammle. auf den meisten mounts hab ich nur kurz gesessen nachdem ich sie bekommen habe und dann nie wieder benutzt. ich bin auch im besitz von 3 mount mit 310% fluggeschwindigkeit aber die benutze ich auch nie da ich meine turbogetriebene flugmaschine besser finde. und das celestial steed mount hab ich auch nur kurz ausprobiert und werde es wahrscheinlich nie wieder besteigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Abgesehen vom Style gibt es irgendwie keinen Grund es sich zu kaufen, die Mounts auf lv 20 kosten ja eh nichtmal 2 Gold


----------



## Piposus (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Isso.



Ich hab hier ne Banane, weisste wie man die isst? Dann geb ich sie dir!

/Wie schon richtigerweise geschrieben wurde, geht es darum, was noch alles kommen wird.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ne Banane, weisste wie man die isst? Dann geb ich sie dir!
> 
> /Wie schon richtigerweise geschrieben wurde, geht es darum, was noch alles kommen wird.



Yout don’t guess my name,
But I’ve come to rearrange,
Gotta put yourself at ease,
I do exactly as I please,

 And I know you can be whole,
and I know you can be whole,
Now put yourself at ease,
I do exactly as I please.

 So don’t you ever forget that,
forget that, forget that, 
forget that, forget that 
forget that.

 Listen it up and take the town,
Forget about the circus,
Listen it up and fake the crown and bounce arround the circus


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Mein Nachnahme ist Hase und ich weiss ein bisschen mehr als du denkst!


----------



## Piposus (16. April 2010)

@Menschenfeind: Mit dir werde ich nie wieder "Unterhaltung" im Forum führen. Da sind z.B. Ratten wesentlich intelligenter. Machs gut, wünsche Dir alles nur erdenklich Nette!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> @Menschenfeind: Mit dir werde ich nie wieder "Unterhaltung" im Forum führen. Da sind z.B. Ratten wesentlich intelligenter. Machs gut, wünsche Dir alles nur erdenklich Nette!



war mir ebenfalls eine ehre sir


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> das mount beispielsweise, verschafft keinem spieler einen vorteil. es ist nichts anderes als der spektraltiger, die netherrakete oder das zevra. jedes einzelne war gegen einen gewissen geldbetrag erhältlich....



Wenn man es genau nimmt schon.


Wenn man mal ganz schön erbsenzählen will sparrt man sich da bei mehreren Charakteren mit denen man sich keine Mounts kaufen muss ganz schön viel Gold.


Man kann sich also Theoretisch einen Vorteil damit erkaufen!


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> war mir ebenfalls eine ehre sir



gratz: http://z0r.de/?id=64


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in der Mittagspause mal eben gesehn das es das Celestial Steed Mount nur im Blizzard Shop geben wird. Wer nicht weis um was es geht:
> 
> ...


Was haben die monatl. Gebühren damit zu tun? Das ist freiwillig?! Oder fühlst du dich gezwungen dieses Mount zu kaufen?


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> war mir ebenfalls eine ehre sir


Slipknot Avatar und Limp Bizkit in der Signatur! Man, da hat jemand Ahnung!


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> also ich persönlich besorg mir meine mounts nicht zum posen sondern weil ich sie sammle. auf den meisten mounts hab ich nur kurz gesessen nachdem ich sie bekommen habe und dann nie wieder benutzt. ich bin auch im besitz von 3 mount mit 310% fluggeschwindigkeit aber die benutze ich auch nie da ich meine turbogetriebene flugmaschine besser finde. und das celestial steed mount hab ich auch nur kurz ausprobiert und werde es wahrscheinlich nie wieder besteigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, siehste? Wenigstens ehrlich, wenn du sammelst,halbwegs k. Aber Piposus hat ein Stück recht. 20 Euros ausgeben für ein miesdesigntes mount? Das ist doch offentliche Verarscherei, und wer macht das mit?
Ich stehe ja auf schöne Dinge, wenn ich sie kaufe. Oder kaufen kann. Aber das was angeboten wird, ist doch nur Müll.

Ausverkauf.Resterampe.

Das sind diese Activisionleute, Illuminati, die unterwandern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, es ist diese freie Marktwirtschaft, die allen vorgaukelt, alles haben zu müssen, was keinem fehlen würde.

Nur schade, dass es eben ingame auch noch so angekommen ist. Oder ist das jetzt *Murphys-Gesetz*?


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das sind diese Activisionleute, Illuminati, die unterwandern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähmm? liege ich falsch oder war das Murphy Gesetz nicht dieses komische da mit dem Toast.


Was hat das bitte damit zu tun ;D ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Man kann sich also Theoretisch einen Vorteil damit erkaufen!



Vorteile kann man sich schon längst erkaufen. Der Werbt-einen-Freund-Vorteil ist z.B. erheblich größer. Ich meine was sind schon ein paar hundert Gold im Gegensatz zu Powerleveling aka von Level 1 - 60 an einem Tag?



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Slipknot Avatar und Limp Bizkit in der Signatur! Man, da hat jemand Ahnung!



Und dann noch einen Auszug aus einem Lied von Paramore als Usertitel! o_O
Hinterher behauptet noch jemand das mein Username von Diarys of Dreams geklaut ist!!!!1111


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Vorteile kann man sich schon längst erkaufen. Der Werbt-einen-Freund-Vorteil ist z.B. erheblich größer. Ich meine was sind schon ein paar hundert Gold im Gegensatz zu Powerleveling aka von Level 1 - 60 an einem Tag?



Das ist ja noch was anderes, soetwas gibt es in nahezu allen Spielen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Vorteile kann man sich schon längst erkaufen. Der Werbt-einen-Freund-Vorteil ist z.B. erheblich größer. Ich meine was sind schon ein paar hundert Gold im Gegensatz zu Powerleveling aka von Level 1 - 60 an einem Tag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who...the fuck is....Paramore? Was redest du da?
Shaguar ist das allseits beliebte Automobil von Austin POWERS!

*YEAH Baby YEAAH*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Who...the fuck is....Paramore? Was redest du da?
> Shaguar ist das allseits beliebte Automobil von Austin POWERS!



das war auf mich bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EisblockError schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch was anderes, soetwas gibt es in nahezu allen Spielen.



Trotzdem denen gegenüber unfair die ihre Freunde nicht für WoW begeistern können. (und blah blah ich weiss das manche sich selbst werben aber das ist nicht das wahre^^ )


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das war auf mich bezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Missverstanden <.<


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ähmm? liege ich falsch oder war das Murphy Gesetz nicht dieses komische da mit dem Toast.
> 
> 
> Was hat das bitte damit zu tun ;D ?



Wo ist eigentlich Superpepe hin? der untermauerte meine globalen Thesen teils gut flankierend.
Japp, Murphy heisst eben, dass genau das passiert, was du nicht wolltest, aber es eben passiert gerade drum (meine Interpretation). Also in unserem FALL: Du kaufst etwas, was du weder brauchst, benötigst oder nie gewollt hast.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du kaufst etwas, was du weder brauchst, benötigst oder nie gewollt hast.



So geht es mir mit fast allen meinen Hobbys. ^^

z.B. WoW : Eigentlich brauch ich es nicht und zahle trotzdem 13 Euro pro Monat. Das Mount und die Pets aus dem Itemshop brauchte ich noch weniger und hab sie mir trotzdem alle gekauft. Und gewollt hab ich WoW auch nie bevor es erschienen ist.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> So geht es mir mit fast allen meinen Hobbys. ^^
> 
> z.B. WoW : Eigentlich brauch ich es nicht und zahle trotzdem 13 Euro pro Monat. Das Mount und die Pets aus dem Itemshop brauchte ich noch weniger und hab sie mir trotzdem alle gekauft. Und gewollt hab ich WoW auch nie bevor es erschienen ist.



Du bist...knuffig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Du bist...knuffig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und käuflich also ruf mich an.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> und käuflich also ruf mich an.



Never. Mich interessieren nur die des *Reinen Herzens* und *Unkäuflichen*. Mist, Mist, Mist.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Never. Mich interessieren nur die des *Reinen Herzens* und *Unkäuflichen*. Mist, Mist, Mist.



ich kann auch schwer zu haben sein wenn du willst. und übrigends bin ich heilig.


----------



## Chillers (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich kann auch schwer zu haben sein wenn du willst. und übrigends bin ich heilig.



Da muss ich denn passen. Eher Schurke oder das schattige. Habe eben nie Glück. War das ein Flirtversuch oder ein Verkaufsangebot?


----------



## RainbowRaider (16. April 2010)

Gut Blizzard hat in den ersten 4 stunden 2MILLIONEN DOLLAR alleine mit dem mount gemacht. 
500.000 DOLLAR PRO STUNDE!

Für etwas dass eigentlich nicht existiert, keinen Vorteil bringt und meiner Meinung nach nichtmal ultra aussieht.

Quelle: http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3178849


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Da muss ich denn passen. Eher Schurke oder das schattige. Habe eben nie Glück. War das ein Flirtversuch oder ein Verkaufsangebot?



Verkaufsangebot. Von Intimitäten war nie die Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (16. April 2010)

Gestern abend ca. 3 Stunden in der Warteschlange gesteckt um das festzustellen, dass man das Ding nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen kann....

Da will man die Herren von Activision/Blizzard noch mehr bereichern als man es schon jeden Monat macht und dann wollen die mein Geld nicht. Komisches Volk

Also ich find das Mount sieht mal richtig nice aus. Schade nur, dass es mir wohl verwehrt bleiben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Und welche hast du auf Petto?
> Als du deinen Account registriert hast, solltest du entsprechenden Abschnitt gelesen haben, dass du nur für den Zugang zum Spiel zahlst. Eigentlich sind nichtmal Neuerung nötig. Support schon gar nicht.
> Drei mal kannst du raten, was bei einem kostenpflichtigen MMO von 11 Millionen Accounts die grösste Einnahmequelle ist. Keine Verträge mit Hadnelspartnern, keine Aktien, keine Shops...
> Klar hat Activision Blizzard eigene Einnahmequellen (CoD, Diablo, sc), der WoW-Pool kann aber nicht einfach so auf den Geldpool anderer Abteilung reingreiffen...
> ...



Meine Güte. Und schon wieder erhalte ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Aber mit einer Gegenfrage antworten ist immer der letzte Ausweg.

Worauf ich hier hinaus will, kann ich dir gerne sagen.

Hier werden Vermutungen und eigene Interpretationen als Fakt und von Gott gegebenes Naturgesetz (an dieser Stelle übertreibe ich zur besseren Darstellung) dargestellt. 

Und nun zum Thema:

ich weiß wirklich nicht worauf wir hier hinaus wollen, bzw. wohin diese in meinen Augen nicht zielführende Diskussion gehen soll.

Ja, es gibt mittlerweile Mounts und Pets im Item-Shop zu kaufen.
Ja, das gab es die letzten 5 Jahre nicht.
Ja, andere Anbieter machen das nicht, siehe HdRO.
Ja, andere Anbieter gehen sogar noch weiter, siehe STO.
Ja, es gibt eine Kluft zwischen den Spielern die sich solche kleinen Annehmlichkeiten leisten können, und solche die es nicht können.
Ja, diese Kluft zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch unsere Gesellschaft.

Aber worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?

Fakt ist:

Es gibt Spieler die werden hierfür Geld ausgeben, und andere werden es nicht tun.

Es gibt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt lediglich Pets und ein Mount zu kaufen.

Es werden sicherlich noch einige weitere "Gegenstände" (ich nutze das Wort "Gegenstände" an dieser Stelle als Oberbegriff) im Blizzard Shop verfügbar sein.

Dies ist jedoch kein Grund gleich Nostradamus zu spielen und den Teufel an die Wand zu malen.

Ich persönlich bin diesbezüglich geteilter Meinung. Auf der einen Seite kann ich die Spieler, welche sich mit Händen und Füßen (vorzugsweise auch mit einer grottigen Argumentation) gegen den Item-Shop wehren, verstehen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es mir völlig egal wer sich was für ein Item kauft. Wenn jemand gerne EUR 500,00 für einen druchsichtigen Tiger ausgibt, so soll er dies tun. Wenn jemand gerne EUR 1.000,00 für einen 1A Account ausgibt, soll er dies tun. Ich gebe gut und gerne mal EUR 1.000,00 für ein nettes Abendessen aus. Das ist meine Sache und ich kann mit meinem Geld machen was ich will. Ich störe ja niemanden damit. Und genau das ist auch der Punkt. Inwiefern stört es euch, dass eure Mitspieler plötzlich dieses Mount haben? Natürlich kommt jetzt wieder die Diskussion über die Entwicklung die WoW mitmacht und die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich. Herrje. Ihr messt dem Ganzen viel zu viel Bedeutung bei.

Es geht hier um ein PC Spiel. Wenn ihr mit der Situation und der Entwicklung nicht konform gehen könnt und dies nicht mittragen wollt, gibt es eine Konsequenz: ihr kündigt euer Abo und spielt kein WoW mehr. That's it.

Aber bitte bitte bitte, spielt euch hier nicht als Weltverbesserer und Messiahs auf, der auf diesen schlimmen Mißstand hinweist und die (WoW-) Welt verbessern will.

Und nun könnt ihr mich wieder "flamen" wie man so schön sagt.

so long


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

^
Darauf ein Amen.


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Jep. Gut Geschrieben. Nur leider kann man es schreiben, so oft man will - es wird IMMER Gemecker geben.

Da wollen fast alle, dass es bessere Server gibt. Blizzard verschafft sich ne zweite Einnahmequelle (eine meines Erachtens sehr gute!) und es ist wieder nicht recht. Himmel... Es ist das Spiel von Blizzard und nicht von EUCH! Programmiert doch selbst eins und macht es nach Euren Wünschen besser. Und ansonsten: Klappe zu und weiterspielen oder kündigen. Einfache Wahl.


----------



## RedShirt (16. April 2010)

Mich wundert, daß es Blizzard so lang *ohne* Zusatzitems per Geld geschafft hat =)

Sicher spielen da die Gebühren für die Chartransfers/Fraktionswechsel/Rundumanpassungen auch ne Rolle.

Da ich selber noch n Browsergame (spendenfinanziert) betreibe -> es sollte Goodies geben, die man sich auch für bare Münze dazukaufen kann, und die erleichtern. Was ich nicht so gut finde sind z.B. enorme Waffen gegen Bares... eher kosmetisches oder erleichterndes (+10% schneller fliegen o.ä.)


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mich wundert, daß es Blizzard so lang *ohne* Zusatzitems per Geld geschafft hat =)
> 
> Sicher spielen da die Gebühren für die Chartransfers/Fraktionswechsel/Rundumanpassungen auch ne Rolle.
> 
> Da ich selber noch n Browsergame (spendenfinanziert) betreibe -> es sollte Goodies geben, die man sich auch für bare Münze dazukaufen kann, und die erleichtern. Was ich nicht so gut finde sind z.B. enorme Waffen gegen Bares... eher kosmetisches oder erleichterndes (+10% schneller fliegen o.ä.)




Das ginge wieder zu stark in Richtung "normaler Itemshop". Solange es nur bei Pets und bei Mounts (welches ich ja selbst auch gekauft hab) bleibt, finde ich das völlig okay. Blizzard ist eine Firma, die braucht Geld. Braucht meine Privatfirma auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich hätte nicht anders gehandelt. 

Aber wenns wirklich mehr werden sollte, naja... ich wüsste nicht, wie es dann mit meiner Meinung steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag Spiele wie RoM einfach nicht, wo man im High-End Bereich anscheinend wirklich auf die Items "angewiesen" ist.


----------



## Drajan (16. April 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ja ich oute mich - ich will dieses Mount.
Ich hoffe hier sind nicht nur Kritiker, sondern auch Leute die das Vieh gekauft haben, den meine Frage richtet sich an diese:

Ich war eben im Shop, hab mich auch angemeldet - und nun kommt dann "hier klicken und ihren Code einzulösen". 
Gelesen, getan - > Kam dann die Möglichkeit auf meinen Account zu klicken (Wotlk-Logo).

Auch das habe ich getan -> Code eingelöst.

Sooooo nun meine Frage: Bin gerade beim arbeiten und kann nicht einloggen.
Meiner Logik nach, müsste ich ja auch noch aussuchen auf welchen Char das Mount gesendet werden soll?
Oder wie läuft dann das?
in der Accountverwaltung sehe ich hiervon nichts.
Passiert der Rest in game?

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte.

Danke und grüße Drajan


----------



## Tpohrl (16. April 2010)

Scytale du bringst es auf den Punkt!
Da wird nun zum x. mal das für und wieder einer Sache diskutiert die Blizzard einfach nur Gewinnmaximierung nennt.


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Drajan schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ja ich oute mich - ich will dieses Mount.
> Ich hoffe hier sind nicht nur Kritiker, sondern auch Leute die das Vieh gekauft haben, den meine Frage richtet sich an diese:
> ...




Wenn alles reibungslos klappt, hast du es mit allen Charakteren Ingame im Briefkasten - so wie bei fast allem, was jeder jetzige und künftige Char besitzt (z.b. der Frösterich). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spass beim Fliegen!


----------



## dudubaum (16. April 2010)

20euro im blizzard shop cO


----------



## Edanos (16. April 2010)

Naja, wie schon von anderen erwähnt... Es ist in diesem Fall auch wieder kein Item das einem im Spiel Vorteile verschafft. Wer es sich kaufen will kann es sich kaufen und sich daran erfreuen, es ist ja nur ein Mount.
Was den EPEEN angeht wird dies auch nicht viel bringen, zumindest nichtmehr, wenn der Großteil der WoW-Community weis wie man an dieses Mount kommt. 
Von daher werden auch "neidische" Leute nicht lange "neidisch" sein... Da es gekauft ist...


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2010)

cool, man kann es dann mit JEDEM Charakter nutzen? Dann ist es für mich schon gekauft!
Super Style und da ich eh Sammler bin, kommt das natürlich mit in eben diese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (16. April 2010)

Das hoffe ich schon, dass das teil account und nicht seelengebunden ist.


----------



## thsme (16. April 2010)

Hab jez nicht alle 22 Seiten durch gelesen, aber weiß jemand ob vllt bald eine weitere Zahlungsmethode kommt?

Ich besitze in meinen jungen jahren noch keine Kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (16. April 2010)

Das mount kostet 20 im Blizzard Shop und 40 bei Ebay Habs mir bei Ebay gekauft weil ich leider keine Kreditkarte habe^^


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich schon, dass das teil account und nicht seelengebunden ist.




Wie gesagt, das Mount ist:

Seelengebunden ABER jeder Char bekommt es zugeschickt. Somit ist es eben nicht "Accountgebunden". Auch künftige Chars "profitieren" davon. Aber es ist eindeutig Seelengebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haarspalterei Inc. *g*


----------



## Anser (16. April 2010)

Eine Frage hätet ich da zum Mount, meine Frau Sammelt alle Arten von Pet´s und Mounts. 

Weiß wer ob die Möglichkeit besteht das ich Ihr das Mount kaufe und IG schencke oder muß ich mich mit Ihrem Acc einloggen und Ihr das dann heimlich kaufen? bzw. welchen Sinn macht es in der Kaufoption eine Stückzahl auszuwählen.

so long Anser


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Anser schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätet ich da zum Mount, meine Frau Sammelt alle Arten von Pet´s und Mounts.
> 
> Weiß wer ob die Möglichkeit besteht das ich Ihr das Mount kaufe und IG schencke oder muß ich mich mit Ihrem Acc einloggen und Ihr das dann heimlich kaufen? bzw. welchen Sinn macht es in der Kaufoption eine Stückzahl auszuwählen.
> 
> so long Anser



Nun, da kann ich dir ggf. weiterhelfen.

Ich habe das Mount ebenfalls für den Account meiner Frau gekauft. Ich habe es mir realtiv einfach gemacht. Ich habe das Mount bezahlt und den Code für ihren Account aktiviert. D.h., dass sie beim nächsten einloggen das Mount in ihrem Briefkasten finden wird.

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit den Code zu verschenken. Der Code wird dann automatisch an eine von dir angegebene E-Mail Adresse versendet.

Sollte es eine Überraschung sein, solltest du den Code lieber für ihren Account aktivieren. So hat sie beim Blick in ihren ingame-Briefkasten das Himmelsross in der Hand, somit ist der Überraschungseffekt größer.

so long


----------



## Chiary (16. April 2010)

Holla, hier gehts aber zur Sache.

Kaufen werd ich mir das Mount heute nach Feierabend auf alle Fälle.
Sieht nice aus, kostet nicht die Welt und verschafft mir einen riesigen Itemvorteil gegenüber allen Anderen.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz darüber im Klaren welcher Vorteil das sein soll, aber es muss ja einen geben, sonst würden sich nicht so viele Leute drüber aufregen.


----------



## RedShirt (16. April 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Das mount kostet 20 im Blizzard Shop und 40 bei Ebay Habs mir bei Ebay gekauft weil ich leider keine Kreditkarte habe^^



Kennst Du *niemand* mit Kreditkarte? Für 20 Euro Bonus machen das sicher viele - die schicken es Dir dann als Geschenk zu ... seh ich kein Problem.

40 Öcken O.o weia.
Ich muß mal eben fix Gutscheincodes einkaufen + auf ebay reinstellen.... /sarcasm



> Kaufen werd ich mir das Mount heute nach Feierabend auf alle Fälle.
> Sieht nice aus, kostet nicht die Welt und verschafft mir einen riesigen Itemvorteil gegenüber allen Anderen.



Ich kann mir ohne Goldkosten endlich die doofen Standardflugtiere ersetzen.
Bei einigen Chars sind die Mööööp.

PLUS: Ich kauf nicht jedem Twink schnelles Fliegen, damit fallen tolle - aber sehr schnelle - Flugmounts weg.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. April 2010)

Liest sich fast so, als würde bald jeder dritte Schlumpf mit so´nem Leuchtzossen durch die Gegend juckeln. 
Mit den Standard-Greifen und -Windreitern wird man dann ja auffallen wie´n bunter Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XRayFanatic (16. April 2010)

Auf Dun Morogh hoppelten heute morgen schon die ersten mit dem Gaul durch Dala, also Stylemäßig kommt er im Video um einiges besser rüber als real, aber wers braucht. Mir gefällt der Klepper nicht wirklich als das ich dafür 20 Euronen hinlegen würde.

/vote for Goldkauf über den Store, wär endlich mal was sinnvolles. Mistige Farmerei geht mir auf die Nüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuwa (16. April 2010)

Ich Oute mich auch.
Hab es mit gestern Abend noch gekauft. Viele sagen"20 € omg".
Aber ich sehe es etwas anderster. Vor WoW hab ich mir alle 2-3 Monate ein neues PC Spiel gekauft, waren auch immer 40 € - 50 €.
Seit WoW hab ich die Ausgaben nicht mehr und so gönne ich mir solche Sachen wie Pets oder Mount ganz gerne mal.

PS: Mount war bei allen meinen Chars im Briefkasten.



Greets
Tuwa


----------



## Mithlen (16. April 2010)

Jeder soll mit seinem Geld machen was er will. Leute die hier andre schimpfen oder runtermachen weil sie sich ein Mount "kaufen" tun mir nur leid.
Missgunst, Neider und Nörgler - leider ein Großteil der deutschsprachigen Community.

Mir ists wurst, ich kaufs mir, weils mir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es stört mich nicht, dass sie es im Shop anbieten.

Und falls irgendwann mal Items kommen, die einen im Spiel besser machen - nunja...schaun wir mal was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Blizzard macht seine Sache wirklich gut (marketingtechnisch, spieletechnisch und benutzerfreundlich) und ich habe immer noch nach so vielen Jahren Spaß am Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. April 2010)

Also nur so btw, das is iwie zu klein ^^ ...

Also ein Draenei oder ein Taure sieht schon grob lächerlich aus auf dem 20-Euro-Leuchte-Moped xD ...


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. April 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> Und falls irgendwann mal Items kommen, die einen im Spiel besser machen - nunja...schaun wir mal was dann passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Warteschlangen werden wahrscheinlich noch deutlich länger sein, sonst dürfte kaum großartig was anders laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (16. April 2010)

Mir wäre die Rakete lieber, wenn sie die mal endlich freischalten. Neiiin, es kommt noch ein Flugpferd im Algalondesign...


----------



## Supermany2 (16. April 2010)

Also ich find das teil geil^^ Und 20€ zahl ich sehr gerne dafür......naja eher würde ich zahlen wenn Blizzard endlich mal was anderes annehmen würde als nur ne dumme Kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RenjiX (16. April 2010)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Das mount kostet 20 im Blizzard Shop und 40 bei Ebay Habs mir bei Ebay gekauft weil ich leider keine Kreditkarte habe^^



Hättest du noch mal bisschen Geduld haben sollen...

Die Preise purzeln den Bach runter (grad um die 27€ das billigste Angebot auf ebay) und werden bis nächste woche wahrscheinlich so gut wie 
identisch mit dem Blizzshop sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (16. April 2010)

Ich hatte 11572 Leute vor mir in der Warteschlange, dauer ca. 50 Minuten, danach konnte ich das Himmelsross kaufen. Es kam dann sofort mit der Post. Meine Twinks bekamen es auch alle.

Gestern Abend hatten mich dann in SW ca. 180 Leute angesprochen, wo das Mount droppt. Viele kennen nicht mal den Blizzard Shop

Es fliegt recht schnell und sieht gut aus ( ist aber letztlich Geschmacksache, muss jeder selber entscheiden ).


----------



## sylrana (16. April 2010)

no need, spektraltieger ftw


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Es fliegt recht schnell




Eh? Es fliegt so schnell wie dein höchstes Flugmount im Besitz. Sprich: 280 oder 310%. Oder halt kleiner, falls man das "epische Fliegen" noch nicht hat. Die Aussage fand ich irgendwie lustig aber auch komisch... Es flieg recht schnell... böö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (16. April 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Ich hatte 11572 Leute vor mir in der Warteschlange, dauer ca. 50 Minuten, danach konnte ich das Himmelsross kaufen. Es kam dann sofort mit der Post. Meine Twinks bekamen es auch alle.
> 
> Gestern Abend hatten mich dann in SW ca. 180 Leute angesprochen, wo das Mount droppt. Viele kennen nicht mal den Blizzard Shop
> 
> Es fliegt recht schnell und sieht gut aus ( ist aber letztlich Geschmacksache, muss jeder selber entscheiden ).



du kaufst es also einmal und alle dein chars krieges es ? oder hast ud es mehrmals gekauft ?


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> du kaufst es also einmal und alle dein chars krieges es ? oder hast ud es mehrmals gekauft ?




Lest Ihr denn keine Posts durch? Geschweige denn nichtmal das Original von Blizzard in deren Shop? *seufz*

*Das Reittier wird JEDEM Charakter per Post zugestellt - sowohl jetzigen als auch ZUKÜNFTIGEN Charakteren. Ähnlich wie der Herr Fröstelich.

*Das steht mittlerweile auf fast jeder Seite 1x mind. ;(


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Lest Ihr denn keine Posts durch? Geschweige denn nichtmal das Original von Blizzard in deren Shop? *seufz*
> 
> *Das Reittier wird JEDEM Charakter per Post zugestellt - sowohl jetzigen als auch ZUKÜNFTIGEN Charakteren. Ähnlich wie der Herr Fröstelich.
> 
> *Das steht mittlerweile auf fast jeder Seite 1x mind. ;(




Ok, auf der nächsten Seite schreibe ich es dann nochmal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. April 2010)

Ich liebäugel auch mit dem Kauf dieses Pferdchens. Man kann sich damit jeden Mountkauf in Zukunft sparen. Was mir als Vieltwinker gut gefällt. Mounts für den Erfolg sammel ich nur mit dem Main. 

Und zum Thema Kreditkarte: Ich hab mich mal im Netz umgeschaut und bin auf das Angebot von Wirecard gestossen. Da kann man ganz einfach ein eigenes Konto eröffnen. Dann überweist man einen Betrag auf dieses Konto, wovon 1 Euro für die Bearbeitung abgezogen wird. Dann kann man damit bezahlen. Die Karte ist Prepaid und Schulden drohen somit nicht. 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Anbieter gemacht?


----------



## Assari (16. April 2010)

Also ich find das Pferdchen richtig geil xD erinnert mich an Pegasus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. April 2010)

Habs mir gestern geholt und finde es witzig, mim 20er Twink drauf rumzureiten hat schon was.

Und so btw, was ist daran so schlimm für sein Hobby 20€ auszugeben? Weil es andere nicht können oder was? Werde ich dann auch verachtet wenn ich lieber schön essen gehe als zur nächstbesten Imbissbude? So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Rudi TD (16. April 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hatten mich dann in SW ca. 180 Leute angesprochen, wo das Mount droppt. Viele kennen nicht mal den Blizzard Shop



Dann hat es sich für dich ja gelohnt.

Schon ziehmlich erbärmlich, wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl in einem Spiel aufpolieren muss.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Habs mir gestern geholt und finde es witzig, mim 20er Twink drauf rumzureiten hat schon was.
> 
> Und so btw, was ist daran so schlimm für sein Hobby 20€ auszugeben? Weil es andere nicht können oder was? Werde ich dann auch verachtet wenn ich lieber schön essen gehe als zur nächstbesten Imbissbude? So ein Schwachsinn.



Wieder ein Vergleich von RL/Spiel. Ich sag dazu nichts mehr.


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Schon ziehmlich erbärmlich, wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl in einem Spiel aufpolieren muss.



Dann sind 90% der WoW Spieler erbärmlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dann hat es sich für dich ja gelohnt.
> 
> Schon ziehmlich erbärmlich, wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl in einem Spiel aufpolieren muss.



hat er irgendwo geschrieben, dass er sich dadurch toll fühlte oder in irgendwelcher Art rumposte?
Nein, also troll dich wieder unter deinen Stein unter dem du hervorgekrochen bist, alter Neidhammel.


----------



## Flying-Neo (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe bisher noch nicht irgendeins der Angebote von Blizz bis auf den Auth in anspruch genommen, doch das Mount fand ich geil und habe es mir gestern geholt. Werde mit meinem main sicherlich auf Dauer doch lieber mit meinem Rostigem Proto fliegen , past besser zu Ihm, aber meine twinks freuen sich. Endlich ist meine Schurkin den häßlichen Bronzedrache los. 

Habe mir viele der Posts durchgelesen und die Leute die hier am nörgeln sind ( wie kann man dafür Geld ausgeben u.s.w) möchte nicht wissen wieviele von Euch Geld für einen Rassenwechsel, Namensänderung oder Serverwechsel ausgegeben haben.

Haustiere würde ich mir selber auch nicht kaufen, aber ein Reittier kann ich nutzten Tag täglich. Und dieses Mount kann Reiten in den Städten und man kann damit fliegen.
Was mich etwas stört ist, das wenn man z.b. aus Dalaran zum Flugpunkt reitet, erst wieder absteigen muss und das Mount neubeschwören muss, sonst fliegt es nicht.

Sonst aber sehr Nice lohnt sich also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Vergleich von RL/Spiel. Ich sag dazu nichts mehr.



Haben wir es endlich geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ist daran so schlimm WoW als sein "Hobby" anzusehen? Eigentlich nichts oder? Und wenn man WoW schon als "Hobby" ansieht, dann dürfte man es doch auch mit anderen Hobbys vergleichen. Oder?


----------



## Gerti (16. April 2010)

Wenn WoW kein Hobby ist, weil das was man macht virtuell ist, dann ist Programmieren/Webseiten/Foren betreiben auch kein Hobby?

Aber zum Topic: 
Ich finde meine Hexe kann mal ein neues Mount gebrauchen (renne schon ewig mit den normalen Mount der Menschen rum). Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe (und auch keine 20&#8364 werde ich wohl mal das Baronding farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Und obs man sowas kaufen kann oder nicht ist mir egal. Es greift ja nicht wirklich ins Spielgeschehen ein, dass das man irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile hätte.
Und es gibt sicherlich Leute, denen ists egal ob sich jetzt mal 20&#8364; mehr oder weniger den Monat ausgegeben haben.


----------



## j4ckass (16. April 2010)

3...2...1...Meins @ EBAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Haben wir es endlich geschafft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haben wir es wieder geschafft. Wo schreibe ich etwas dagegen das WoW kein Hobby sein kann ? Leute leute, könnt ihr nur provozieren ?


----------



## _Kayla_ (16. April 2010)

habs gerade geschenkt bekommen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Vergleich von RL/Spiel. Ich sag dazu nichts mehr.


Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist... aber ich spiele WoW im richtigen bzw. realen Leben. Du etwa nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre ja praktisch für dich, dann könntest du die 13&#8364; irreal an Blizzard schicken, cool wa?


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Haben wir es wieder geschafft. Wo schreibe ich etwas dagegen das WoW kein Hobby sein kann ? Leute leute, könnt ihr nur provozieren ?




Ach komm schon, mach mit.

Du beschwerst dich über einen so genannten RL/Spiel-Vergleich. Und dagegen habe ich argumentiert, dass es sich bei WoW um ein Hobby handelt, und Hobbys darf man doch wohl miteinander vergleiche, oder? Oder sind einige Hobbys besser als andere?

4 Beine gut, 2 Beine schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist... aber ich spiele WoW im richtigen bzw. realen Leben. Du etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder Provokation.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder Provokation.



Ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, mach mit.
> 
> Du beschwerst dich über einen so genannten RL/Spiel-Vergleich. Und dagegen habe ich argumentiert, dass es sich bei WoW um ein Hobby handelt, und Hobbys darf man doch wohl miteinander vergleiche, oder? Oder sind einige Hobbys besser als andere?
> 
> ...



Ja, tu ich. Weil es für Spiele nunmal Regeln und vor allem Fairniss geben sollte. Und man kann ein Spiel nicht mit etwas im echten Leben vergleichen. Das hat nichts mit einander zu tun, wenn sich jemand ein tolles Auto kauft oder jemand etwas im Spiel kauft, worauf ein anderer vielleicht keine Chance hat. Im echen Leben juckt das ja nicht, aber im Spiel ist es dann unfair.

Aber was diskutier ich hier eigentlich noch. Bei jemandem der wirklich Null verständnis an den Tag legt und mit jedem 2. Beitrag provoziert durch sinnlose Beiträge, wie soll man da was Anderes erwarten.


----------



## RedShirt (16. April 2010)

*würstchen-an-der-grillzange-in-den-thread-hat* =)

Immer mit der Ruhe.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber was diskutier ich hier eigentlich noch. Bei jemandem der wirklich Null verständnis an den Tag legt und mit jedem 2. Beitrag provoziert durch sinnlose Beiträge, wie soll man da was Anderes erwarten.



DAS frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Nur gut, dass unser wortgewandter und weltoffener 16jähriger (Achtung hier kommen wieder haltlose Vorurteile) niemanden provoziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuwa (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder Provokation.



Vielleicht hast du mit deinen Posts auch provoziert? Kann das sein?
Have a think about it.

Greets
Tuwa


----------



## Potpotom (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder Provokation.


Weshalb fühlst du dich provoziert? Du machst mich schief von der Seite an weil ich meine Freizeitaktivitâten, WoW und "schön Essen gehen", miteinander vergleiche. Dabei bist DU derjenige, der hier andere angreift, weil DU wow als nicht real ansiehst... das ist schon etwas verschoben mein Lieber. 

Ich zahle ziemlich real 13€ pro Monat, ich sitze auch ziemlich real vor dem Rechner und meine Zeit investiere ich auch ziemlich real - wie bei allen anderen Hobbies auch. Wo ist da bitte das Problem?

Ist das jetzt unfair weil ich diesen Monat eben 33€ und keine 13€ bezahlt habe? Wie kann etwas unfair sein, was jeder ebenso tun könnte? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> DAS frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Nur gut, dass unser wortgewandter und weltoffener 16jähriger (Achtung hier kommen wieder haltlose Vorurteile) niemanden provoziert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wüsste nicht mit was. Ich schreibe z.B. nicht solche sinnlosen Beiträge wie: "Ein Teufelskreis". Höhöhöhö. Und wieder in deinem Comment eine total übertriebene Art die weiterhin auf Provokation abzielt und zwar gegen meine Person. Was rein garnichts mit der Diskussion zu tun hat.*


Weshalb fühlst du dich provoziert? Du machst mich schief von der Seite an weil ich meine Freizeitaktivitâten, WoW und "schön Essen gehen", miteinander vergleiche. Dabei bist DU derjenige, der hier andere angreift, weil DU wow als nicht real ansiehst... das ist schon etwas verschoben mein Lieber. 

Ich zahle ziemlich real 13&#8364; pro Monat, ich sitze auch ziemlich real vor dem Rechner und meine Zeit investiere ich auch ziemlich real - wie bei allen anderen Hobbies auch. Wo ist da bitte das Problem?

Ist das jetzt unfair weil ich diesen Monat eben 33&#8364; und keine 13&#8364; bezahlt habe? Wie kann etwas unfair sein, was jeder tun könnte? Versteh ich nicht. * 

Wenn man nicht richtig lesen kann ist sowas nicht mein Problem.


----------



## RenjiX (16. April 2010)

So wollts mir jetzt auch kaufen und dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung beim Kauf abschließen:

Bei der Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Bitte kehren Sie zur vorherigen Seite zurück und versuchen Sie es noch einmal.
Bitte sehen Sie sich hier unsere zuständige Support-Seite an, falls Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen.


Liegts an mir oder am Blizzshop?


----------



## Bighorn (16. April 2010)

Sieht sehr schön aus. 
Nur schade das man in Dalaran am Flugplatz immer absteigen und neu aufsteigen muß um dann fliegen zu können.


----------



## Potpotom (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht richtig lesen kann ist sowas nicht mein Problem.


Ich denke du begreifst unsere Diskussion nicht so richtig, kann das sein?


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Weshalb fühlst du dich provoziert? Du machst mich schief von der Seite an weil ich meine Freizeitaktivitâten, WoW und "schön Essen gehen", miteinander vergleiche. Dabei bist DU derjenige, der hier andere angreift, weil DU wow als nicht real ansiehst... das ist schon etwas verschoben mein Lieber.
> 
> Ich zahle ziemlich real 13€ pro Monat, ich sitze auch ziemlich real vor dem Rechner und meine Zeit investiere ich auch ziemlich real - wie bei allen anderen Hobbies auch. Wo ist da bitte das Problem?
> 
> Ist das jetzt unfair weil ich diesen Monat eben 33€ und keine 13€ bezahlt habe? Wie kann etwas unfair sein, was jeder ebenso tun könnte? Versteh ich nicht.



Lass es lieber.

Meneleus01 möchte uns doch einfach nur klar machen, dass ein MMO für das jeder Spieler EUR 13,00 im Monat zahlt absolut fair sein muss. Jeder soll das gleiche Anrecht auf Items haben, ein Bezahlmodell entspricht nicht der Natur eines kostenpflichtigen MMOs und so weiter...

Wie auch bereits auf Seite 21 klar und deutlich dargestellt, handelt es sich hierbei um ein Mount. Darüber sprechen wir, über nichts anderes. Aber einige hier im Forum, und damit meine ich dich Meneleus01, müssen aus dieser Sache einen Staatsakt machen. Pochen und Beharren weiter auf ihren Standpunkten die sie bis zum Tode verteidigen.

Aber das kommt mit den Jahren mein Meneleus01. Einfach mal ein wenig locker durch die Hose atmen und das Spiel Spiel sein lassen. Jemand zahlt EUR 20,00 für ein leuchtendes Pferdchen, dass auch noch fliegen kann. Bitte, dann soll er eben.

Wenn irgendwann einmal T23 im Shop angeboten wird, können wir uns gerne noch einmal zusammensetzen und das Thema durchkauen. Bis dahin...komm einfach mal wieder runter.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich denke du begreifst unsere Diskussion nicht so richtig, kann das sein?




Seine eigens initiierte Diskussion versteht er schon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Lass es lieber.
> 
> Meneleus01 möchte uns doch einfach nur klar machen, dass ein MMO für das jeder Spieler EUR 13,00 im Monat zahlt absolut fair sein muss. Jeder soll das gleiche Anrecht auf Items haben, ein Bezahlmodell entspricht nicht der Natur eines kostenpflichtigen MMOs und so weiter...
> 
> ...



Der einzige Grund warum ich überhaupt erst "Hoch gekommen" bin basiert auf dir und den anderen beiden komischen Vögeln, die den ganzen Thread meinen, provozieren zu müssen, nur weil ich etwas gegen diesen Shop sage. Nicht ich bin es hier der Anderer Meinungen nicht aktzeptiert. Ich würde nie jemanden flamen der das Ding kauft. Die einzigen die sich hier aufregen seid ihr und zwar über meine Person. Dann flamet mich aber bitte per PM und zerstört nicht den Thread mit euren sinnlosen Provokationen.

Ich habe nur erklärt was es für Folgen haben könnte. Wer mir zustimmt soll das machen und wer es nicht will, macht es nicht. Aber deswegen einfach nurnoch zu provozieren und die Person ins Lächerliche zu ziehen ist einfach nur armselig, mehr nicht.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich denke du begreifst unsere Diskussion nicht so richtig, kann das sein?




Ok, du hast doch recht. Er versteht es nicht.

Mein lieber Meneleus01, zum letzten, wirklich letzten Mal.

Du hast deinen Standpunkt, ich habe meinen Standpunkt. So wie ich provoziere, provozierst du auch. Ich habe nicht mit den "Ich habe Geld"-Diskussionen angefangen, die den Stein ins rollen gebracht haben.

Aber anscheinend kannst du meinen Standpunkt auch nicht verstehen, bzw. willst auch garnicht darauf eingehen. Nein, du sonnst dich lieber in deinem verdrehten Erfolg andere in diesem Forum reingelegt zu haben. Traurig. Wer hat denn hier angeblich irgendwelche Fallen gestellt?


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (16. April 2010)

Es ist immer wieder sehr witzig für mich wen ich beobachtet darf wie manche sich sowas von "verarschen" lassen, man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck !
Es sind nur noch 30 % Verfügbar schlagt jetzt sofort zu oder ihr werdet dieses Mount nie unter eurem po-pöchen haben. Ich hab mal kurz meine 
Kugel aus dem Keller gehollt! Es wird keine 8 Wochen dauern und man wird folgene News auf der Seite lesen dürfen.

"Da der Andrang auf dieses Mount so hoch war wollen wir euch nochmal die Chance geben dieses extrem seltene Reittier zu ergattern"

Jetzt mal im ernst, ich hab langsam aber sicher das Gefühl das Blizzard benutztes Klopapier Verkaufen könnte auf dem ein "Code" drauf ist mit dem man 
einen extrem seltenen Gegenstand bekommt. Dazu noch die Überschreift "Die Klopapierrolle hat 456 Blatt schlagt jetzt zu" und zack is das ding in wenigen Sekunden ausverkauft!

Leute kommt mal wieder klar mit der Materie! Wen ich Threads lesen muss wo gefragt wird ob jemand seine Kreditkarte gegen virtuelles Gold zu verfügung stellt, denk ich mir ihr habt
zu wenig Sauerstoff in eurem Zimmer.

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel !

Edit: Und wen es soweit ist das ihr darum bettelt das jemand mit seiner Kreditkarte das Zahlen soll wird es richtig aber RICHTIG jämmerlich !!!


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ok, du hast doch recht. Er versteht es nicht.
> 
> Mein lieber Meneleus01, zum letzten, wirklich letzten Mal.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich von deinem Nachbarn provoziert fühlst, weil er mehr Geld hat. Dann bitte. Dann bist du aber ziemlich kleinlich wie ich finde. Hätte auch schreiben können: Meine Familie empfängt Hartz 4. Dann wäre es keine Provokation gewesen ? Interessant. Du bist der Einzige der sich daran aufgehängt hat. Ich habe es nur in den zusammenhang der Diskussion geschrieben, damit es nicht heißt: "Der hat nur kein Geld dafür".

Du schreibst aber zeug, welches nirgendswo im Zusammenhang zur Diskussion steht.

Und wenn du jetzt noch weiter mit mir darüber diskutieren willst, dann tu das per PM. Ich habe keine Lust noch Ärger zu bekommen, weil ich wegen sowas den Thread kaputtspamme.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich von deinem Nachbarn provoziert fühlst, weil er mehr Geld hat. Dann bitte. Dann bist du aber ziemlich kleinlich wie ich finde. Hätte auch schreiben können: Meine Familie empfängt Hartz 4. Dann wäre es keine Provokation gewesen ?



Ok, that's it.

Du verstehst mich wirklich nicht, ob gewollt oder nicht, ist mir relativ schnuppe. Ich bin es Leid, dass meine Posts missverstanden werden, absichtlich oder nicht. Das war es an dieser Stelle für mich. Fühl dich frei hier weiter zu tippen, ich halte mich raus. Denn leider bringt es nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Malakas (16. April 2010)

ArrisRedBull schrieb:


> Pixel kacke wie das ganze Spiel eigentlich xD
> Aber mal zum Thema: Das Mount braucht man nicht wirklich, ausser man will angeben vor kids die euch dann bewundern werden was für ein tolles Reittier ihr doch habt.
> Und wer dafür Geld ausgibt daumen hoch, die idioten sichern bzw. erweitern noch die Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard
> 
> ...




und du bist entweder mitarbeiter bei einem Energiedrink mit rotem Stier oder machst kostenlos werbung für eben jenen welchen. 

auch zahlst du hundertpro keine monatsgebühren an blizzard ...


----------



## Asmodain (16. April 2010)

Tja, Blizz bringt was neues im Shop und schon streiten sich die Parteien.

Ehrlich ich habe das Geld, seh es aber nicht ein für sowas Geld auszugeben.
Wer meint das die Aktion nur ne weile geht und der Rest geht leer aus der fällt genau auf die Taktig von Blizz rein,
kommt mir vor wie beim Teleshopsender wo die Telefonnummer eingeblendet wird und die Stückzahl rückläufig ist.

Viel spass wer es hat, aber führt euch immer vor Augen es ist etwas das ihr nie anfassen könnt und wenn Blizz mal Wow einstellt ist es wech so wie alles andere aus Wow.

PS: Nur weil einer die Pets und jetzt auch die Mounts aus dem Shop nicht will oder kauft heißt es nicht das es neid der Besitzlosen ist.


----------



## Aleonia (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> BITTE, les dir mal durch was du da schreibst. Du kannst nicht ein Spiel mit dem echten Leben vergleichen. Ich kaufe mir WoW, bezahle dabei einen einmaligen Preis. Dann erstelle ich mir einen Account. Und dieser kostet monatlüche Gebühren. Gebühren dafür, dass ich dieses Spiel, mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darf ohne weitere Kosten.
> 
> Denn entweder monatliche Gebühren ODER Item Shop. Beides zusammen betrachte ich als Abzocke. Und das geschieht genau hier. Und in einem Spiel ist es nicht so einfach mit: Ist ja freiwillig. Im echten Leben stört es mich ja nicht, wenn mein Nachbar plötzlich mit einem Privatjat vorbeifliegt. Aber in einem Spiel sollte es Regeln und Gleichberechtigung für jeden gibt, jeder soll die selben Chancen haben und durch Extra Kosten sollte man sich keine zusätzlichen Vorteile kaufen können. Und seien es noch so banale Dinge.



Regeln und Gleichberechtigung entscheidet immer noch der, dem das Spiel gehört. Blizzard ist eine Firma und will Geld verdienen, also machen sie etwas womit sie Geld verdienen können. Wer das Geld hat sich etwas im Blizzardshop zu kaufen und auch etwas findet das im gefällt, der kauft es. Wem es nicht gefällt der kauft es nicht. 

Blizzard schreibt nirgends das du mit den monatlichen Gebühren das Spiel mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darfst, nur das was in den Gebühren mit inbegriffen ist. Dazu gehören nicht die Sachen die im Store angeboten werden, für sowas darfst du extra zahlen, WENN du es möchtest (aber nicht musst wenn du es nicht haben möchtest) und somit ist es eine Zusatzleistung die Blizzard anbietet, aber nicht Verpflichtend ist!

Solange die Items aus dem Store keine Vorteile im Spiel bringen, ist es völlig legitim was Blizzard dort betreibt. Es ist keine Abzocke. Blizzard wir auch nicht soweit gehen das man sich durch den Store Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen kann, das wäre ein Genickbruch, den dann ist die Grenze des Ganzen erreicht. Solange es nur bei Pets, Mounts, Kleidung die nur das Äußere Verändern anbietet, sollen Sie es anbieten was sie wollen! 

Gerade mal evtl. 5% der Spieler werden ICC25 HC besuchen, vermute ich mal und noch weniger das Mount droppen sehen. Also könnt man dort wieder über die Gleichberechtigung streiten. Du sagst ja, jeder der die Grundgebühr zahlt sollte auch alles im Spiel sehen können. Wo bleibt sie an dieser Stelle? Da würde ja 95% der Spieler fehlen. (als Beispiel)

Solange Blizzard einen Ausgleich für die Gamer macht die net soweit kommen (aber trotzdem was seltenes haben wollen), ist alles erlaubt. So ist die Gleichgerechtigkeit wenigstens zum Teil wieder erfolgt.

Das dass nicht Gerecht ist das nicht alle den Lichi im 25 Hero legen bzw. den sehen werden, sehe ich genau so. Wer die Grundgebühr zahlt SOLLTE (heißt nicht das es so ist) den Kompletten Spielinhalt erleben dürfen. Aber so ist es halt nicht. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, zumindest nicht so schnell! (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt), sollte es aber so werden, geht das geflame wieder los, "das Spiel sei zu einfach geworden" und wieder steht Blizzard aufm Schlauch und weiß nicht was sie tun sollen. Alle kann man nicht zufrieden stellen, also sucht man einen Mittelweg.

Das soll jetzt kein Beitrag gegen dich sein, ich will damit lediglich sagen, dass du mit deinen Aussagen nicht vollkommen Recht hast. Den die Regeln macht der der etwas Anbietet und nicht der der es Konsumiert.

Gruß


----------



## Arandes (16. April 2010)

Aleonia schrieb:


> Blizzard schreibt nirgends das du mit den monatlichen Gebühren das Spiel mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darfst, nur das was in den Gebühren mit inbegriffen ist. Dazu gehören nicht die Sachen die im Store angeboten werden, für sowas darfst du extra zahlen, WENN du es möchtest (aber nicht musst wenn du es nicht haben möchtest) und somit ist es eine Zusatzleistung die Blizzard anbietet, aber nicht Verpflichtend ist!




Versuchs nicht, den Leuten beizubringen... denn genau solche "Jömmerlies", wie du grade einen zitiert hast, sind Leute, die die AGB nie durchgelesen haben. Und auch diejenigen, die rummaulen, dass ICC25 ja doch ACH so schwer ist - sobald ein Nerf kommt, sitzen sie schon vorm PC und warten nur geil darauf, wieder rummaulen zu können, dass ja jetzt JEDER durchkommt.


Allmählich würde es Sinn machen, hier zu schliessen - man ist ja fernab vom Thema.


----------



## Mindadar (16. April 2010)

Ich finds mount schön und werd es mir auf jeden fall holen egal wie ^^


----------



## Aleonia (16. April 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich finds mount schön und werd es mir auf jeden fall holen egal wie ^^



So sehe ich es auch ^^ Finde es toll, dann hole ich es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin bereit Geld zu zahlen für ein schönes Reittier also mach ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau wie du ^^


----------



## J_0_T (16. April 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder sehr witzig für mich wen ich beobachtet darf wie manche sich sowas von "verarschen" lassen, man verzeihe mir den Ausdruck !
> Es sind nur noch 30 % Verfügbar schlagt jetzt sofort zu oder ihr werdet dieses Mount nie unter eurem po-pöchen haben. Ich hab mal kurz meine
> Kugel aus dem Keller gehollt! Es wird keine 8 Wochen dauern und man wird folgene News auf der Seite lesen dürfen.
> 
> ...




Recht hast du mit der erhältlichkeit... Verstehe eh net wie es sein kann das etwas 'Programiertes' vergriffen sein kann^^ Bei echten viechern oder etwas das man fassen kann verstehe ich das aber net bei digitalem^^


Joah... immer cool echtes geld gegen virtuelles^^ gleicht die ausgaben wieder aus. Die wo keine Kreditkarte ham... fragt doch bei eurer bank nach pre-paid karten... die sind easy zu handhaben un eure eltern können ein bissel geld draufmachen damit ihr es gegen etwas virtuelles eintauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So is allen geholfen XD


----------



## Gerti (16. April 2010)

Aleonia schrieb:


> Das dass nicht Gerecht ist das nicht alle den Lichi im 25 Hero legen bzw. den sehen werden, sehe ich genau so. Wer die Grundgebühr zahlt SOLLTE (heißt nicht das es so ist) den Kompletten Spielinhalt erleben dürfen. Aber so ist es halt nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Natürlich können und dürfen ALLE den LichKing auf Hero sehen und legen.
Nur, ob man bereit ist, dass zu investieren, was man braucht um den LichKing zu legen ist eine andere Sache. Weil mit 24 Leute suchen und 3h durch die Instanz hüpfen reicht nicht aus. Und nicht alle Spieler sind bereit das zu Investieren, was benötigt wird um den LichKing zu sehen.

Und jedem der die 13€ zahlt wird doch die möglichkeit geboten den LichKing zusehen und vielleicht auch zu legen, oder irre ich mich da?!


----------



## Natar (16. April 2010)

Aleonia schrieb:


> Regeln und Gleichberechtigung entscheidet immer noch der, dem das Spiel gehört. Blizzard ist eine Firma und will Geld verdienen, also machen sie etwas womit sie Geld verdienen können. Wer das Geld hat sich etwas im Blizzardshop zu kaufen und auch etwas findet das im gefällt, der kauft es. Wem es nicht gefällt der kauft es nicht.



und die schäfchen folgen und versuchen die kritiker, mit scheinheiligen argumenten ruhig zu stellen



> Blizzard schreibt nirgends das du mit den monatlichen Gebühren das Spiel mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darfst, nur das was in den Gebühren mit inbegriffen ist. Dazu gehören nicht die Sachen die im Store angeboten werden, für sowas darfst du extra zahlen, WENN du es möchtest (aber nicht musst wenn du es nicht haben möchtest) und somit ist es eine Zusatzleistung die Blizzard anbietet, aber nicht Verpflichtend ist!



blizzard war lange zeit ein entwickler, welcher keine zusätzlichen spielinhalte und gegenstände zu verticken versucht hat



> Solange die Items aus dem Store keine Vorteile im Spiel bringen, ist es völlig legitim was Blizzard dort betreibt. Es ist keine Abzocke. Blizzard wir auch nicht soweit gehen das man sich durch den Store Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen kann, das wäre ein Genickbruch, den dann ist die Grenze des Ganzen erreicht. Solange es nur bei Pets, Mounts, Kleidung die nur das Äußere Verändern anbietet, sollen Sie es anbieten was sie wollen!



warum? sehr stylische mounts, die ohne kauf nur sehr schwierig zu erhalten sind, kann man per kauf erhalten. sonstige mounts werden mit nur leicht verändertem style vergeben. siehst du da den zusammenhang?



> Gerade mal evtl. 5% der Spieler werden ICC25 HC besuchen, vermute ich mal und noch weniger das Mount droppen sehen. Also könnt man dort wieder über die Gleichberechtigung streiten. Du sagst ja, jeder der die Grundgebühr zahlt sollte auch alles im Spiel sehen können. Wo bleibt sie an dieser Stelle? Da würde ja 95% der Spieler fehlen. (als Beispiel)



für das wurde ja der hc und non-hc modus geschaffen. damit alle spieler den gleichen content sehen und die "ich sag jetzt mal progressorientierteren" die gleichen kampfmodi mit teilweise krassem tuning probieren dürfen.



> Solange Blizzard einen Ausgleich für die Gamer macht die net soweit kommen (aber trotzdem was seltenes haben wollen), ist alles erlaubt. So ist die Gleichgerechtigkeit wenigstens zum Teil wieder erfolgt.



ohne fleiss kein preis. war bisher in vielen spielen so. lange auch in wow. wer mehr zeit und willenskraft investiert, erhält mehr.



> Das dass nicht Gerecht ist das nicht alle den Lichi im 25 Hero legen bzw. den sehen werden, sehe ich genau so.


 
ok, jetzt will auch jeder alle varianten sehn. kopf --> tisch
aber he, lk-com


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (16. April 2010)

Sieht richtig bescheuert aus das teil wie so nen Pokemon.

-.-
Aber ! ZA bär ist sowieso am besten.

Aber wenn man die kohle hat.....
würd ich es trotzdem nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleonia (16. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> warum? sehr stylische mounts, die ohne kauf nur sehr schwierig zu erhalten sind, kann man per kauf erhalten. sonstige mounts werden mit nur leicht verändertem style vergeben. siehst du da den zusammenhang?
> 
> ok, jetzt will auch jeder alle varianten sehn. kopf --> tisch
> aber he, lk-com



Bingo, jedoch werden Mounts die nur Schwierig zu erhalten sind und die, die es per Kauf gibt nicht dem Gegenteil zu gespielt. Meine damit, ein Mount das nur InGame in einer Instanz zu holen ist, wird wahrscheinlich nicht zum Kauf beim Store Angeboten werden und anders rum auch nicht. Also ein Mount das man bisher nur Kaufen kann dann plötzlich neu ins Loottable eines schon vorhandenen Bosses gepackt wird. (Gehe vom jetzigen Zeitpunk aus, Zukunft kA) Also hat man die Wahl, Zeit investieren oder Geld ausgeben. 

Oke das mit den allen Varianten war bissl weit hergeholt, ist aber im normalen ICC25 schon so, bei einigen wenigen oder mehreren (je nach Server) und Spieler. 
Wie gesagt man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Also sucht man eine Methode wo von beiden Seiten weniger Kritik kommt = Mittelspur.

Gruß


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

Aleonia schrieb:


> Regeln und Gleichberechtigung entscheidet immer noch der, dem das Spiel gehört. Blizzard ist eine Firma und will Geld verdienen, also machen sie etwas womit sie Geld verdienen können. Wer das Geld hat sich etwas im Blizzardshop zu kaufen und auch etwas findet das im gefällt, der kauft es. Wem es nicht gefällt der kauft es nicht.



Habe ich wie ich nun schon seit mehr als 20 Seiten versuche endlich mal zu sagen N I C H T S gegen einzuwenden.




Aleonia schrieb:


> Blizzard schreibt nirgends das du mit den monatlichen Gebühren das Spiel mit ALL seinen Elementen nutzen darfst, nur das was in den Gebühren mit inbegriffen ist. Dazu gehören nicht die Sachen die im Store angeboten werden, für sowas darfst du extra zahlen, WENN du es möchtest (aber nicht musst wenn du es nicht haben möchtest) und somit ist es eine Zusatzleistung die Blizzard anbietet, aber nicht Verpflichtend ist!



So, man bezahlt um ZUTRITT zu der Welt zu haben. Ich behaupte nicht, dass man mit den 13 Euro alles haben MUSS. Denn wo wäre der Sinn im Spiel ? Wenn man nämlich nach dieser Argumentation geht. Müsste theoretisch selbst jemand der nur 5 Minuten Spielzeit pro Woche Zeit hat, alles sehen dürfen, denn er zahlt brav seine 13 Euro. Ist es nicht so ?

Was jemand mit seiner Spielzeit anstellt, ist ein komplett anderes Thema und es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, die einen mögn es so, die anderen so und zufrieden werden nie alle sein. Bestenfalls sind alle befriedigt. Man kann sich zwar für seine gewünschte Art des Spieles aussprechen (Das ist KEIN Jammern), man kann es aber nicht gewaltsam umsetzen. Jeder hat die gleiche Chance aus den von Blizzard zur Verfügung gestellten Spielelementen so viel herauszuholen, wie derjenige möchte.

Und noch einmal ich sage N I C H T S versteht ihr ? NICHTS! Ich sage nichts (!!!!!) dagegen das sich jemand das Mount oder ein Pet kauft. Ich flame keinen deswegen. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er das machen will. Warum zum Teufel nochmal bekomme ich das immernoch vorgeworfen ? Und trotzdem betrachte ich es nicht als Zusatzleistung. Warum kann Blizzard die Mounts denn nicht exakt so Ingame zur Verfügung stellen ? Wieso nicht ?

Ein Komrpomiss wäre auch die Mounts ingame erreichbar zu machen aber auch via Shop. Das wäre zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber ein Anfang!




Aleonia schrieb:


> Solange die Items aus dem Store keine Vorteile im Spiel bringen, ist es völlig legitim was Blizzard dort betreibt. Es ist keine Abzocke. Blizzard wir auch nicht soweit gehen das man sich durch den Store Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen kann, das wäre ein Genickbruch, den dann ist die Grenze des Ganzen erreicht. Solange es nur bei Pets, Mounts, Kleidung die nur das Äußere Verändern anbietet, sollen Sie es anbieten was sie wollen!



Wer entscheidet, welches item Vorteile bringt ? Du ? Ich ? Nein, es entscheidet jeder selber für sich. Es gibt Spieler die legen unheimlich viel Wert auf Styleausrüstung während das anderen total Schnuppe ist. Manche halten nichts von Reittieren, für andere sind sie DAS Spielelement in WoW. Du kannst nicht einfach daher kommen und dieses Spiel auf ein paar Zahlen reduzieren die den Charakter stärker oder schwächer machen.

Das sie Rüstungen mit Werten etc. anbieten glaube ich im Übrigen selbst nicht. So dumm ist Blizzard nicht. Im Gegenteil: Blizzard ist extrem schlau, sie sind nicht umsonst so erfolgreich. Und wie schlau sie sind zeigt der Thread hier.




Aleonia schrieb:


> Gerade mal evtl. 5% der Spieler werden ICC25 HC besuchen, vermute ich mal und noch weniger das Mount droppen sehen. Also könnt man dort wieder über die Gleichberechtigung streiten. Du sagst ja, jeder der die Grundgebühr zahlt sollte auch alles im Spiel sehen können. Wo bleibt sie an dieser Stelle? Da würde ja 95% der Spieler fehlen. (als Beispiel)



Siehe oben. Was man aus seiner Spielzeit macht ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Und wer rumjammert, dass er aufgrund seines RL nicht alles vom Spiel sehen kann, der sollte überlegen, ob ihm ein Spiel so wichtig ist, dass er es zwingend so ausrichten muss, dass er ja auch spielen kann. Die mit dem hochgepriesenen RL sind nämlich in Wirklichkeit die, die meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen den Bezug zum RL verlieren. Denn wenn ich so krampfhaft versuche ein Spiel so anzupassen das es in den Tagesplan meines RL passt, dann frage ich mich wie das zusammenpasst. Und ich sage NICHT, dass jeder alles sehen kann, meine Güte.




Aleonia schrieb:


> Solange Blizzard einen Ausgleich für die Gamer macht die net soweit kommen (aber trotzdem was seltenes haben wollen), ist alles erlaubt. So ist die Gleichgerechtigkeit wenigstens zum Teil wieder erfolgt.
> 
> Das dass nicht Gerecht ist das nicht alle den Lichi im 25 Hero legen bzw. den sehen werden, sehe ich genau so. Wer die Grundgebühr zahlt SOLLTE (heißt nicht das es so ist) den Kompletten Spielinhalt erleben dürfen. Aber so ist es halt nicht. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, zumindest nicht so schnell! (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt), sollte es aber so werden, geht das geflame wieder los, "das Spiel sei zu einfach geworden" und wieder steht Blizzard aufm Schlauch und weiß nicht was sie tun sollen. Alle kann man nicht zufrieden stellen, also sucht man einen Mittelweg.



Ein Ausgleich darf aber NICHT durch die Geldbörse erzielt werden, dass ist einfach nicht fair! Und nochmal, es hat jeder die Möglichkeit alles zu sehen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum man immer alles sofort und gleich sehen muss. Ich werde ICC auch irgendwann in Cataclysm erst richtig sehen wenn ich Glück habe. Stört es mich ? NEIN! Denn ich weiss ich KÖNNTE dahin. Aber mein RL ist mir wichtiger und ich habe es nicht nötig deswegen einen Aufstand zu machen, nur damit ich blos mit allen anderen gleich aufsein kann.

Anstatt das man sich einfach an seinem RL erfreut und an dem was man hat im Spiel. Die Hardcore Raider werden immer als Angeber und Neider hingestellt. Aber diesselben die das sagen, wollen UNBEDINGT Alles sehen. Wie, sag mir bitte WIE passt das zusammen ?




Aleonia schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt kein Beitrag gegen dich sein, ich will damit lediglich sagen, dass du mit deinen Aussagen nicht vollkommen Recht hast. Den die Regeln macht der der etwas Anbietet und nicht der der es Konsumiert.
> 
> Gruß




Ob ich mit meinen Aussagen recht habe liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


Und ich will nochmal kurz auf den Spieler Arandes zurückkommen: Schäm dich und lerne erst einmal wie man diskutiert. Jemand der schreibt: "Gib auf der ist zu dumm und heult!" Tja, mit dem brauche ich auch nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2010)

Also ich finds toll, ich logg mich mit meinen 3 BNet Accounts ein, mounte auf allen dreien auf das Steed Mount, reite in einer Rotte durch Dalaran.
Sobald mich einer anwispert reite ich auf ihn zu, springe vom Mount, reib ihm mit dem Mount Hinterteil 3mal übers Gesicht.

Dann geh ich kurz AFK meinen Hummer essen bevor ich mit meinem McLaren SLR ins P1 fahre, 2 Flaschen Champagner kaufe den über irgendwelche Mädels kippe und dann mit der schönsten Frau der Welt selig in mein Bett auf den Bahamas falle.

Man muss sich halt von der Masse abheben, hat mein Vater mir beim Überwachen der Schimpansen in unseren Rubin-Mienen auch immer gepredigt.


----------



## Hannifutzi (16. April 2010)

An sich ists schön und gut neue Mounts ins Spiel zu bringen, nur die sollten ein wenig normaler sein. WoW wird voll spacig oder wie man das schreibt =) ... ist iwie nicht so mein Ding ... =/


----------



## Dorian_90 (16. April 2010)

moin 

is das nur für einen char oder is das acc gebunden oder so das es jeder haben kann ?


----------



## Maladin (16. April 2010)

Ich hab kein Geld und du hast kein Geld, wer hat den Mann mit dem Mount bestellt. 

Bitte bleibt doch beim Thema und kommt wieder runter. Es soll auch T-Shirts und Figuren geben zum Thema WoW - man munkelt. Blizzard will Geld für Fanartikel sehen und nichts anderes sind diese Pets oder Mounts.

Für eine ruhige Diskussion und Spaß euer
maladin

Edit:


Dorian_90 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> is das nur für einen char oder is das acc gebunden oder so das es jeder haben kann ?


Jeder Char von dir bekommt es mit der Post. Auch die Zukünftigen bekommen es sofort.

Hier gibt es mehr Informationen: http://www.wowwiki.com/Celestial_Steed


----------



## Dorian_90 (16. April 2010)

k cool ty gleich mal holen XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum ich überhaupt erst "Hoch gekommen" bin basiert auf dir und den anderen beiden komischen Vögeln



wie wunderbar falsch man das verstehen kann...
zum thema:
mich persönlich ärgert es wie offensichtlich blizz hier versucht den finanzbogen immer weiter zu spannen
neue sachen anbieten, schauen ob die spieler es annehmen, noch mehr anbieten
und es scheint auch noch genug leute zu geben die 20€ für einen pixelhaufen berappen, in einem spiel das unter umständen nichtmal mehr lange existiert
ich stell hier einfachmal ne these auf was noch passieren wird
als nächstes werden epische berufsrezepte und besonders kostspielige mats eingeführt womit man den effekt vom hergestellten gegenstand noch verbessern kann
und wenn das angenommen wird, kommen auch schon bald die ersten epixxe

blizzard wird damit weiter machen bis mal ein klares nein aus der community kommt
und wenn ich so sehe wie hier alle mitziehen werden auch die epixxe ein voller erfolg


----------



## Weissnet (16. April 2010)

Wer es bis jetzt noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte: Geld regiert nunmal die Welt!


----------



## Bighorn (16. April 2010)

Eben es ist nur ein Pixelhaufen, ein gut aussehender Pixelhaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber warum drüber aufregen?

Grob hoch gerechnet habe ich ca 800€ Abo an Blizz gezahlt, der ein oder andere 100er wird sicher noch folgen. Kommt es dann auf die 20€ noch an?

Warum sollte Blizz Muster für Epix anbieten? Die daraus enstehenden Gegenstände sind nach einem halben Jahr oder schneller veraltet. 
Ein Pet oder ein Reittier kann man überall benutzen.


----------



## Schamanenshake (16. April 2010)

leute keiner zwingt euch das zu kaufen 
alle labern was von blizz geld in den arsch schieben ...
niemand denkt dran dass blizz mit wow wirklich ne tolle arbeit geleistet hat ...
klar wow ist luxus und könnte echt billiger sein , aber naja ...
ihr gebt 11€ im monat für wow aus ... 
da kann man genau so sagen 11 euro für nix ... 
ich find das pony echt cool und habs schon ... 
und ich bin voll zufrieden damit! klar es gibt leute die labern toll es kann sich jeder holen ... 
aber alle die das sagen scheinens echt nötig zu haben sich in wow mit andren leuten in sachen mounts zu messen zu müssen...
und da kann man genau so sagen ich versucht euch mit pixelhaufen ansehen zu versachaffen wow ihr seit echt helden...
es geht doch nur um den einzelnen und ob er das mount geil findet !

immer diese scheiss flamer


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. April 2010)

Würde mir das Mount auch holen, wenn man im Blizzard Shop mit "normalen" Sachen bezahlen könnte... also PayPal oder EC-Karte...

1. Weil ich es sau stylish finde 
2. Wollte schon immer Boden und Luftmount ham
und
3. Weil ich es sau hammer finde das es JEDER existierende und IN ZUKUNFT erstellte Char das Mount per Post bekommt, man also NIE wieder ien Mount von level 20-80/85 kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da sie den Großteil der Leute durch die Zahlungsmethoden eh ausgrenzen können sie mich nun leider mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und immernoch besser die 20€ dafür auszugeben, als für Alkohol oder Drogen... dann lieber für die WoW-Sucht - und nur die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Pala


----------



## lord just (16. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie wunderbar falsch man das verstehen kann...
> zum thema:
> mich persönlich ärgert es wie offensichtlich blizz hier versucht den finanzbogen immer weiter zu spannen
> neue sachen anbieten, schauen ob die spieler es annehmen, noch mehr anbieten
> ...



du vergisst aber, dass alle bisherigen items die verkauft wurden keinerlei vorteile ingame geben. kostspielige mats, besondere rezepte oder epische ausrüstung die einem spielerische vorteile bringen werden wahrscheinlich nicht kommen. gegen rezepte um funitems herzustellen wofür man dann zusätzlich spezielle mats kaufen muss ist nix einzuwenden. auch epische wappenröcke oder hemden wären möglich, wenn diese keine spielerischen vorteile bringen.


blizzard ist eben ein ganz normales unternehmen, was darauf bedacht ist, seinen gewinn zu maximieren.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. April 2010)

lord schrieb:


> du vergisst aber, dass alle bisherigen items die verkauft wurden keinerlei vorteile ingame geben. kostspielige mats, besondere rezepte oder epische ausrüstung die einem spielerische vorteile bringen werden wahrscheinlich nicht kommen. gegen rezepte um funitems herzustellen wofür man dann zusätzlich spezielle mats kaufen muss ist nix einzuwenden. auch epische wappenröcke oder hemden wären möglich, wenn diese keine spielerischen vorteile bringen.
> 
> 
> blizzard ist eben ein ganz normales unternehmen, was darauf bedacht ist, seinen gewinn zu maximieren.




Das Mount nun bringt schon Vorteile... man spart EXTREM viel Gold
(Als Hobby Twinker ;D )


----------



## Shaila (16. April 2010)

Das Blizzard richtige Epics einfügt halte ich auch nach wie vor für Quatsch. Blizzard kennt die Kunden. Das wäre ihr eigener Genickbruch. Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass der Shop in Ordnung ist. Ist er aus meiner Sicht nämlich auch immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (16. April 2010)

Oh man... ich bin echt erstaunt und geschockt zugleich...
was für eine community ist doch die WoW community geworden... 

wie viele vorredner schon sagten, es zwingt euch keiner 20€ auszugeben für dieses mount, und ihr habt schon x€ in den acc an gebühren gesteckt, was machen da noch 20€ ?
bestellt man sich halt einmal im monat ne pizza weniger...

ich finde es ja toll das über so themen diskutiert wird... aber es sollte eine normale diskussion bleiben(in der keiner persönlich angegriffen wird... eine sachliche diskussion also...)
aber sowas kennt ein grossteil der communtiy wohl nichtmehr...sehr traurig
also ding ist folgendes warum ich den beitrag hier verfasse..(ja ich weiß das darauf posts wie "mimimimimi"folgen werden... was auch wieder so ein ding ist...)

also heute in "der grube von sarron"

ich komme in die gruppe(mit meinem 4,6k gs wl)... mounte auf...,auf den gekauften gaul weil man ja immerhin einen trashmob auslässt, weil der ja ach so schwer ist...
und ich muss mir dann folgendes anhören.. 

[xxxxxx]: wie arm muss man sein mounts zu kaufen
[ich]: wayne???
[xyxyxyxy]: is behindert
[xyxyxyxy]: hartz4!?
[ich]: ne student!
[xyxyxyxy]: also hartz4(aba top gear)
----------------------------------------------------
anbei bemerkt handelte es sich bei spieler

xxxxxxx um einen hunter mit einem 5,7k gs
und bei 
xyxyxyxy um einen 5,2k gs warri...

ich meine hey, gehts noch? es kann doch einem jedem wayne sein was ich mit MEINEM account mache und mit MEINEM geld für den account kaufe... es ist MEIN geld und MEIN acc so wie meine freiheit zu kaufen wass ich will!!!

und was mich noch dazu erstaunt, so viele flames es auch geben mag, und wie viele leute doch sagen brauch ich nich und so... wunder ich mich doch sehr leicht darüber, wie viele leute einen anschreiben wenn man auf dem mount ist : " hey wo gibt es das?"


so long, stay tuned!


----------



## Schamanenshake (16. April 2010)

ja hab ich heute auch gemerkt ... viele anfragen woher ioch das mount habe 
und viele flames und /lol`s ich mein auch is doch meine sache aber naja 
entweder neider oder leute die echt kein plan haben und einfach einen auf mitläufer machen mit den neidern ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2010)

Wer sich das Mount holen will, sollte sich das gut überlegen. Mit geht es nicht um den Sinn und Zwecks des Mounts sondern eher um das verkorkste Design. 

Zwei Punkte bei denen besonders deutliche Designfehler auffallen:

*- Größe
*Das Mount wird nicht bei größeren Rassen wie z.B. Tauren oder Dranei angepasst. Das "kleine" Mount passt irgendwie nicht. Sieht fast noch blöder aus, als wenn ein Taure auf einem Wolf reitet.

*- Anpassen an den Untergrund*
Egal ob sich das Mount auf schrägen Hügeln oder Strassen befindet. Es ist immer in der waagerechten. Sieht total blöd aus.


----------



## Karius (16. April 2010)

26 Seiten zu diesem Thema. ^^
Ich habe zuerst meinen Augen nicht trauen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe nicht warum die ganzen Mounts dieses gammelige Zaumzeug haben müssen. Ohne fände ich sie viel cooler.


----------



## Isaya (16. April 2010)

Anzu kann wohl nicht fliegen, sieht aber meiner Meinung nach besser aus.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Anzu kann wohl nicht fliegen, sieht aber meiner Meinung nach besser aus.



Nichts geht über die Turbogetriebende Flugmaschine und den Zulianischen Tiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (16. April 2010)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ...


sowas durft ich mir auch grad anhören.. war mit meinem twink (lvl21) unterwegs, stand so rum.. neben mir noch 3 andere...


A: geiles mount!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich: ty

B: kann man für 20€ bei blizz kaufen, hat aber jeder

C: 20? OMG GELDVERSCHWENDUNG


B: is schon arm für nen game mount geld auszugeben... halt die die sonst nix erreichen

C: wenns wenigstens aus sunwell wäre....

ich: lol ganz ruhig.. is doch meine Sache was ich mit dem was ich übrig hab mache

C: hartz4 empfänger..

B mach einen witz über hartz4 empfänger ..

ich: nein it consulting

C: lol warum krieg ich dann noch  immer viren?  [iwas scheint er falsch verstanden zu haben]

...




das endete damit das ich 2 leute mehr auf ignore hab und mir die Frage stelle: Was ist da gerade passiert? (persönlich hab ich da Neid rausgehört)


----------



## Headsick (16. April 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke war der, der sich in den vielen threads deutlich wiederspiegelt: Ach du Sch...e, Geldschneiderei, Blizz hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank, wer das kauft ist blöd usw. Als ich dann gelesen habe, dass dieses Mount für JEDEN Char ist, also auch alle zukünftigen, jede Fraktion usw. da dachte ich mir,"hm.. das überleg ich mir" darüber hinaus sieht es ziemlich cool aus,also habe ich mit meiner Frau drüber gesprochen, wir haben uns in die Warteschleife eingereiht (so ab Platz 65.000...) und durften es dann nicht kaufen, weil, genau-- keine Kreditkarte -.- Nuja, zum Glück kennen wir Leute mit Karte, also fix abgeklärt und jetzt haben wir Blizzard 40 stolze Euronen in den Allerwertesten geblasen und haben auf Dauer ein ziemlich cooles Mount (das an nem Lowie-Twink nochmal witziger aussieht^^) Das einzige was mich iwie stört, ist die Tatsache, dass das Mount in die Achievements mit eingerechnet wird, genau wie Kernhundwelpe, und Mini K.T. und co. Ich denke halt, das sollte evt rausgenommen werden, da ich so ja einen gewissen inhaltlichen Vorteil genieße... Naja ein Mount mehr auf dem zur 100 XD -MfG-


----------



## MagicMonkey (16. April 2010)

Jeder soll doch machen was er will. Niemand wird zum Kauf oder auch Nicht-Kauf gezwungen. Ich finde es eher arm Leute persönlich anzugreifen, nur weil sie sich das Mount gekauft haben.

Zu Headsick: Ich finde es gut, dass es nicht in die Erfolge mit einbezogen wird, denn sonst würde es noch mehr Diskussionen darum geben, ob das dann eventuell ein Vorteil gegegnpber anderen Spielern ist.

Gruß


----------



## Petu (16. April 2010)

Schamanenshake schrieb:


> leute keiner zwingt euch das zu kaufen
> alle labern was von blizz geld in den arsch schieben ...
> niemand denkt dran dass blizz mit wow wirklich ne tolle arbeit geleistet hat ...
> klar wow ist luxus und könnte echt billiger sein , aber naja ...
> ...



Richtig, das sind höchstwahrscheinlich die, denen 30$ für ein vernünftiges AV *auch* zu teuer ist. Gibt ja auch umsonst *Gelächter*

Wer das Ding haben möchte (inklusive mir) soll es sich doch kaufen, mein Gott. 
Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Ureldhir (16. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie wunderbar falsch man das verstehen kann...
> zum thema:
> mich persönlich ärgert es wie offensichtlich blizz hier versucht den finanzbogen immer weiter zu spannen
> neue sachen anbieten, schauen ob die spieler es annehmen, noch mehr anbieten
> ...




Und genau dieses Nein wird nie kommen, wie man hier auch sehr gut auf vielen Seiten ließt und was die Verkaufszahlen sowohl der Pets als auch des Mountes besagen.
Es wird das alles was progostiziert wird kommen und die Leute werden weiter drauf eingehen.
Das Acti/Blizz nicht die Caritas ist, ist vollkommen klar. Aber die Masche die hier gefahren wird, ist das REINE ausnehmen des Kunden.
Und dann ließt man hier Kommentare wie "Ja Blizzard braucht ja auch ihr Geld, also kauf ich ihnen das, damit mein Spiel weiter existiert."

Die Kunden sind bereits total verblendet. Der Prozess ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Die Konzernspitze dankt.


----------



## Booma (16. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie wunderbar falsch man das verstehen kann...
> zum thema:
> mich persönlich ärgert es wie offensichtlich blizz hier versucht den finanzbogen immer weiter zu spannen
> neue sachen anbieten, schauen ob die spieler es annehmen, noch mehr anbieten
> ...



Du hast das Geschäftsmodell wohl nicht ganz verstanden?
Blizzard hat von Anfang an gesagt das dieser Shop nur kosmetische Upgrades für Charaktere bringen wird und genau das haben sie bis jetzt auch getan.
Würde Blizzard einen "Item"-Shop bringen wollen, wäre dieser sicherlich schon lange Online. Ob man das Ding nun heute oder morgen bringt macht da keinen unterschied.
Das Geschrei wäre zu jedem Zeitpunkt genau gleich laut.
Wenn euch dieser Umstand nicht gefällt und es euch, wie es nun mal scheint, so stört? Dann habt doch auf gut deutsch auch die Eier in der Buchse und kündigt euer Abo...

Wie kommst du denn darauf das WoW bald nicht mehr existiert? Vorallem ein Spiel welches sich so gut verkauft und soviele Abonnenten hat?
Zudem werden nach Cata sicher noch einige Addons folgen... und jetzt komm nicht mit dem Argument überholte Grafik etc..., denn dann hast du sowieso keine Ahnung.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Bist du vllt neidisch weil du keine Kreditkarte hast und du diverse Sachen nicht erwerben kannst?



Ich persönlich finde die Pets und auch das Mount sehr ansehnlich.
Meine Freundin hat es bereits seit gestern Abend, sieht echt chic aus gerade bei seinen kleinen Twinks.
Was ich wirklich richtig toll an der Sache finde ist das sein Mount nun mit dem Charakter wächst.
Gerade aus RP Gesichtspunkte ne echt tolle Idee, die schon länger weiter oben auf meinem Wunschzettel stand. *Daumenhoch* Blizzard


Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend


Booma


----------



## Dabow (16. April 2010)

Ich habs und bereus keinen Meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut einfach göttlich aus und endlich kann man mit seinem Flugmount auch in der Alten Welt reiten ! Danke Blizzard


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. April 2010)

Will auch haben -.- 

Scheiß Zahlungsmethoden...


----------



## Neiranus (16. April 2010)

ich habe es jetzt auch ^^


----------



## Lenay (16. April 2010)

Bei uns auf Antonidas gibts jetzt schon etliche die das Mount haben , hab schon 5 - 6 Personen gesehen damit.Ich hole es mir natürlich auch nur leider muss ich noch 3 Tage warten bis die Kohle auf meiner Wirecard drauf ist -.- , hab nämlich keine Mastercard oder so aber so gehts gottseidank auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. April 2010)

*Für was braucht man so ein Mount ?
Bringt das Dich im Raid weiter ?
Wirst du dadurch besser ?*


_........ und dann 20€ für MIST ..... OMG_


Damit beweist Blizz nur, das Sie noch mehr Geld wollen !
Und die Spieler zahlen......


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Für was braucht man so ein Mount ?
> *


*

Ist ne gute Art zu sagen: "Ich habe aber ne Kreditkarte, Arschloch."*


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Art zu sagen: "Ich habe aber ne Kreditkarte, Arschloch."




wau,.... und wen interessiert das ?


----------



## Nephaston (17. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Art zu sagen: "Ich habe aber ne Kreditkarte, Arschloch."



"..oder weiß zumindest was 'ne Wirecard ist, doppel Arschloch"


nur so als zusatz^^


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> wau,.... und wen interessiert das ?



Genausoviel wie sich für meinen Raidprogress, meine Items, meine Sockel und Verzauberungen interessieren.


----------



## Nephaston (17. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> wau,.... und wen interessiert das ?



genausoviele ie diesen post arscheinlich ignorieren und lieber was anners machen


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> das ding beweist nicht das man irgendwen sehr schweres gekillt hat,
> bzw. eine sonstige Leistung erbracht hat,
> man wird eigentlich nur als geldverschwender angesehen o.ä.
> da würde ich mir lieber den drachen aus icc 25er holen, da sieht man wenigstens du hast was dafür getan
> ...


----------



## Shadria (17. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Für was braucht man so ein Mount ?*


Manche Leute haben - für dich wohl aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen - einfach Spaß daran Mounts zu sammeln bzw. zu besitzen.



AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Bringt das Dich im Raid weiter ?
> Wirst du dadurch besser ?*


Beide Fragen kann ich verneinen.... es gibt aber sehr viele Items die einfach nur dem Spaß dienen... du weißt was "Spaß" ist, ja? Nicht zu vergessen: jeder definiert seinen "Spielspaß" anders.



AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Damit beweist Blizz nur, das Sie noch mehr Geld wollen !


Falls es deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen sein sollte, Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Damit beweist Blizz nur, das Sie noch mehr Geld wollen !



erinnert mich stark an alle anderen konzerne dieser welt....oh wait....nur blizzard will geld sry sry sry sry


----------



## Malohin (17. April 2010)

Schick sieht's ja aus und wenn ich irgendwann die Schnauze voll hab und mir nur noch ein Vieh
für den blauen Drachenfalken fehlt, werd' ich mir wohl die 20 Schleifen aus den Rippen schneiden.

Wer das für zu teuer hält, sollte vor sich kucken, ob da nicht eventuell 'ne Gaming-Tastatur
für 180 und ne Präzisionslasermaus für 120 Euronen rumliegen. Wo's doch die 30,-&#8364; Kombo
vom Elektro-Store um die Ecke auch täte ^^

'Teuer' ist immer relativ....


----------



## Martok352 (17. April 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Falls es deiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen sein sollte, Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



endlich hats einer verstanden =D


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. April 2010)

Pixel sammel, für Geld.....OMG

@ Tikume oder wie du heist....
Solche dummen Texte kannst du Dir sparren !

Am Ende kauft es jeder, jeder der denkt "oh was besonderes - Danke Blizz"

@ Shadria
Klar macht es SPass, aber sowas macht mehr Spass, wenn man es sich farmt / gewinnt.

In einer woche läuft §freiwillig mein Acc aus und ich war heute mal kurz online,
JEDER Depp rennt nun damit rum.... Klar sind viele Begeistert. Sonst gibts ja nix
neues in WOW, ausser Nerf hier , nerf da usw.


so und jetzt schnell wieder weg aus dem Forum........
BFBC2, Arma2 und AA3 warten.... da hat man SPass
und das wichtigste dabei..... dort braucht man SKILL !


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2010)

Was besonderes ist man mit dem Mount sicherlich nicht... dafür hab ich es schon heute einfach viel zu oft gesehen und auch die pets sieht man in fast jeden random-raid. Dennoch hätte ich gern meine kleinen Windreiter. Weil ich dann was besseres bin? Sicher nicht. Einfach nur weil er mir gefällt.

Erinnert mich an den Druiden heute auf meinem Server, der direkt zu einem Pferdebesitzer lief und drauf los prollte "Lol, wie lächerlich, hast dir das Mount nur gekauft um Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen" und dann ritt er auf seinem Anzu davon... *kommentarlos stehen lass*


----------



## syntaxsniffler (17. April 2010)

hab eben von Freundinn geschenkt bekommen (da sie gewusst hab das ich keine KK) habe und naja sowas lehnt man halt nicht ab (geschenk und so)
finds nur traurig die leute die mich dann ingame flamen was ich fürn spast/noob/depp bin das ich 20 € fürn scheiss ausgebe.. leute es interessiert mich nicht ob ihr es hasst/ nicht leisten könnt haut auf euren antistresball bitte oder loggt aus und löscht den account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. April 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> antistresball bitte oder loggt aus und löscht den account
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollten sie das tun? Weil Du ein Problem damit hast? Das wird sie nicht sonderlich kratzen. Vielmehr vermitteln Dir diese Leute sogar eine wichtige Lebensweisheit: alles, was man tut, und sei es in noch so guter Absicht getan, hat Konsequenzen, und mitunter auch solche, die wenig erfreulich sind. Du hast das Mount. Den Spott bekommst Du gratis dazu, ob dieser Dir nun mundet, oder zum Halse raushängt. Die gute Nachricht zum Tage: auch das wird schnell vorübergehen, in wenigen Tagen interessiert es keinen Mensch mehr sonderlich.


----------



## Crystaleye (17. April 2010)

Hier ein Video von meiner Priesterin in Shadow!

Hier gehts zum Video!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. April 2010)

heute musste ich mir diverse flames gegen spieler meines servers im /2 durchlesen...... weil diese sich dieses mount gekauft haben. blablabla...was kommt als nächstes...equip dass sich jeder gimp kaufen kann?...usw.... und sowas schreiben leute, die sich mit ihrem freeloot icc10 oder icc25er equip für die grössten halten.....

in icc gibt es genau 3 recht schwere bosse....und das sind; professor, sindragosa und lichking (jeweils im hero mode)....und wenn ich dann von irgendwelchen möchtegerns höre; "mimimi...gimp-items gegen bares....", da kommts mir hoch....

jeder der spass an sowas hat, soll sich dieses mount kaufen, wobei ich persönlich mir nicht viel aus sowas mache.....aber es ist jedem seine eigene sache.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (17. April 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie das tun? Weil Du ein Problem damit hast? Das wird sie nicht sonderlich kratzen. Vielmehr vermitteln Dir diese Leute sogar eine wichtige Lebensweisheit: alles, was man tut, und sei es in noch so guter Absicht getan, hat Konsequenzen, und mitunter auch solche, die wenig erfreulich sind. Du hast das Mount. Den Spott bekommst Du gratis dazu, ob dieser Dir nun mundet, oder zum Halse raushängt. Die gute Nachricht zum Tage: auch das wird schnell vorübergehen, in wenigen Tagen interessiert es keinen Mensch mehr sonderlich.



Wie gesagt ich wollte es nicht wirklich aber ein Geschenk besonders lehnt man nun nicht ab. Meine Freundinn war so begeistert das Sie es gleich für mich mithekauft hat.. ja was solls schaut doch nice aus maln stylisches 310% Mount und kein "gaaay" Violetter Protodrache .. wegen 310% Speed
Was halt schlimm ist und mich etwas stört sind die dauernden Flames im Handelschannel, teilweise wird man auch wüst beschimpft nur weil man grad 10 sek am Flugplatz in Dala damit steht.. ich hab kein großes Problem damit in paar Tagen legt sich das oder Wochen und gut is.. Ich hab auch noch andere Mounts wer hätte es gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 20 € sind heutzutage wirklich nichts (für mich halt) da ich weder rauche oder extrem viel trinke um ein Beispiel zu nennen


----------



## Messerset (17. April 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> in icc gibt es genau 3 recht schwere bosse....und das sind; professor, sindragosa und lichking (jeweils im hero mode)



/rolleyes


----------



## Eleandor (17. April 2010)

Also ich persönlich finds recht nett das neue Mount, mal schauen evtl. landet das Vieh auch in meinem Stall. 

Was die hitzige Diskussion hier angeht, Ich bin mir sicher das die lieben netten Blizz-Mitarbeiter alle große Buffed-Fans sind und das Geflame über Gearscore etc.  mittlerweile langweilig fanden und was gibt's besseres als nen Mount im itemshop um die Community zu ärgern und auf nen neues Thema zu bringen XD


----------



## WeRkO (17. April 2010)

Meine Meinung:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=146009


----------



## Cazor (17. April 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=146009




*grinz* Also detects potential homosexuality at up to 100m! 

Aber ganz ehrlich? Eigentlich nett, man braucht für keinen Twink mehr von SW aus quer durch Elwynn latschen wenn man 40, ähm 20, geworden ist um im letzten Eck so zu tun als könne man sich zwischen 3 Pferden, die "voll natürlich" aussehen, nicht entscheiden. Mount aus der Post und go. Äh, aufmount. Fliegen kanns auch, falls das einer der Twinks wird, die das später auch tun wollen.
Wenn da nicht der Haken mit dem Aussehen wäre...
Meine Freundin hat sich gleich eines gekauft und sie is glücklich damit. Ich gönns ihr -aber im Herzen bin ich zu sehr Orc, um mich da drauf zu schwingen^^ (meine den Orc im Video, ich hab mich schon schlappgelacht, allein wie der da drauf aussieht- Bloodelf not included!) 


Ich kauf auch ab und an Kleinigkeiten im Blizz Shop  -Authentificator, Windreiter-  und von daher bin ich auch weit entfernt, das zu verdammen. Früher hab ich mir ab und an TCG gekauft in der Hoffnung auf Rubbelloot.
Solange keine Level, Equips oder Zusatzsprüche erhältlich sind, is doch ok. 



> in addition to that i suggest that everyone who buys gold for cash gets a golden ingame name


----------



## Ralevor (17. April 2010)

Back to Topic:
Mir is das mitm Himmelsross vollkommen gleichgültig, zumindest solange es bei Mounts und Pets bleibt.
Vielleicht kauf ichs mir ja doch irgendwann, aber jetzt grad kein Interesse daran.


----------



## bullione (17. April 2010)

Also ich werde mir dieses Mount auf keinen Fall zulegen der Grund sind net die 20 Eus, sondern einfach nur das dalran total überfüllt ist mit diesen mount. Ok es schaut gut aus aber da falle ich mit den Raptor aus ZG oder den Braufestwiddar viel mehr auf. Und zu den kommentar mit den gay violetten drachen mit 310%??? Ja dann hol dir den aus (ulduar 25er hm)der schaut definitiv 10xbeser aus und hat au net jeder. Und die HM zu schaffen ist ja wohl wirklich kein ding mehr


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2010)

bullione schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir dieses Mount auf keinen Fall zulegen der Grund sind net die 20 Eus, sondern einfach nur das dalran total überfüllt ist mit diesen mount. Ok es schaut gut aus aber da falle ich mit den Raptor aus ZG oder den Braufestwiddar viel mehr auf. Und zu den kommentar mit den gay violetten drachen mit 310%??? Ja dann hol dir den aus (ulduar 25er hm)der schaut definitiv 10xbeser aus und hat au net jeder. Und die HM zu schaffen ist ja wohl wirklich kein ding mehr



Achso natürlich, es geht ja ums Auffallen. Man muss ja Eindruck schinden.


----------



## bullione (17. April 2010)

Ja warum kaufen sich die leute das mount wenn man 100 mounts im spiel bekommen kann???


----------



## KellerK1nd (17. April 2010)

Ich finds toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche haben immernoch nicht kapiert, das für einige hier das Spiel ihr Hobby ist. Warum soll ich da nicht mein Geld reinstecken? Ob ich nun 100 Kippen am Tag verquarze oder 3 Kästen Bier in die Figur schütt, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.




Und warum sich immer wieder Leute darüber aufregen? Weil wir typische Deutsche sind, Neid ist unser größtes Laster, wir schauen immmer zum Nachbarn und was er hat wollen wir auch bald haben. Und wen wir es nicht haben können, fangen wir an rumzumeckern, wie scheiße das ja ist, wie sinnlos, etc...




traurig, traurig....


----------



## Vizard (17. April 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich manche hier so aufregen!?
Der Blizzard Store ist im Grunde genommen das gleiche als würde man sich die World of Warcraft Collectors Edition kaufen. (Für extra Geld gibt es etwas extra.)
Die Collectors Edition kauft man sich auch nur wenn man auf den extra Inhalt steht aber da regt sich komischerweise niemand auf obwohl es eigentlich das selbe Prinzip ist.
Ich habe mir alle 3 Collectors Editions (Classic, BC, WotLK) gekauft weil ich den extra Inhalt wollte und genau deswegen habe ich mir auch die Pets und das Mount aus dem Blizzard Store gekauft.
Es ist wirklich nicht so als wäre dieses Konzept neu für Blizzard und das es so etwas nicht schon zu Classic gab. (Collectors Edition halt)

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (17. April 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Das Mount nun bringt schon Vorteile... man spart EXTREM viel Gold
> (Als Hobby Twinker ;D )




Reittiere dürften so ziemlich das günstigste am fliegen sein. 
Das Reittier benötigt ebenso mindestens lvl 20 um es nützen zu können sowie alle zusätzliche Nebenkosten um in Nordend damit abheben zu können.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

bullione schrieb:


> Ja warum kaufen sich die leute das mount wenn man 100 mounts im spiel bekommen kann???



Weil man eventuell schon fast alle Mounts hat und Nachschub benötigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> heute musste ich mir diverse flames gegen spieler meines servers im /2 durchlesen...... weil diese sich dieses mount gekauft haben. blablabla...was kommt als nächstes...equip dass sich jeder gimp kaufen kann?...usw.... und sowas schreiben leute, die sich mit ihrem freeloot icc10 oder icc25er equip für die grössten halten.....
> 
> in icc gibt es genau 3 recht schwere bosse....und das sind; professor, sindragosa und lichking (jeweils im hero mode)....und wenn ich dann von irgendwelchen möchtegerns höre; "mimimi...gimp-items gegen bares....", da kommts mir hoch....
> 
> jeder der spass an sowas hat, soll sich dieses mount kaufen, wobei ich persönlich mir nicht viel aus sowas mache.....aber es ist jedem seine eigene sache.



"Die Flamen sich gegenseitig!"


"Es wird schon keine Kluft entstehen!"


----------



## Xorle (17. April 2010)

Eine wirklich amüsante Diskussion...


Da muss ich doch die Senftube mal kräftig drücken:


Welche spieltechnischen Vorteile habe ich durch den Kauf eines Pets oder Mountsß
 Von der spielerischen Seite betrachtet: Keinen

 Von der &#8222;Ich habe Spaß!"-Seite betrachtet: Ich bin Sammler aus Leidenschaft (also ich nicht, ist nur ein Beispiel) und daher kaufe ich mir das Mount/Pet gerne, um meine Sammlung zu erweitern. Der &#8222;Nutzen" hieraus ist >>> Spaß


Was ist aber mit den Spielern, welche Mounts/pets gerne hätten, sich diese aber finanziell nicht leisten können?
 Ist dies die in diesem Thread heiß diskutierte &#8222;Kluft" zwischen &#8222;armen" und &#8222;reichen" Spielern? Sozusagen ein Spiegelbild der finanziellen Ungleichheit in der &#8222;realen" Welt? Ist es also letztendlich ungerecht?

 Dies ist ein Spiel...klingt komisch, ist aber so. In diesem Spiel ist es nun möglich durch Geld die Reitmöglichkeit unter dem virtuellen Hintern, welcher einem durch die bezahlte Spielwelt trägt/fliegt/hoppelt (was auch immer) optisch zu verändern (sprich ein gekauftes Mount). Der Effekt, also die Transportmöglichkeit in Art und Geschwindigkeit, ist der absolut gleiche, wie der mit im Spiel gefundenen/gekauften Mounts. Ob dies nun die &#8222;schönere" Art des Fliegens/Reitens ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters = Geschmackssache.

 Bleibt also wieder nur der Punkt: &#8222;Ich will das aber auch haben, aber bin nicht bereit dafür zu bezahlen!" Ist also an diesem Punkt der komplette Spielspaß verschwunden, weil Spieler A mit einem LSD-Mount durch die Weiten trudelt? Oder ist es genauso &#8222;ungerecht", wie dass Spieler mit mehr Spielzeit auch mehr (meist) spielerische Inhalte sehen, mehr Mounts/Pets erfarmt haben (350 mal Baron legen als Beispiel)? Zeit ist doch Geld... ^^

 Ob dies der nächste Schritt Richtung Item-Shop ist, in dem auch spielrelevante Items verkauft werden, ist möglich. Das wird die Zukunft zeigen.

 Im Moment ist mir persönlich das vollkommen wurscht, ob man Pets/Mounts kaufen kann. Wer es will, soll es tun. Wer durch die Nichtmöglichkeit oder das Nichtwollen seinen Spielspaß beeinträchtigt sieht, sollte seine persönliche Spielmotivation oder mal den Faktor &#8222;Neid" hinterfragen.

 Die Kluft die hier immer weiter aufgerissen wird ist die zwischen Spaßspielern und Leuten, die einfach zu viele Realitätsbezüge in ein Spiel packen...


----------



## Engelsblutt (17. April 2010)

Hi leute meine frage ist zum Himmelsross blizz akze....... ja nur kreditkarte habe leider keine gibs da ne anderre möglichkeit blizz das geld zukommen zu lassen danke euch im vorraus................


----------



## Gerti (17. April 2010)

Engelsblutt schrieb:


> Hi leute meine frage ist zum Himmelsross blizz akze....... ja nur kreditkarte habe leider keine gibs da ne anderre möglichkeit blizz das geld zukommen zu lassen danke euch im vorraus................



Nein.

Und mach das nächste mal diue Augen auf.


----------



## Totemkrieger (17. April 2010)

Engelsblutt schrieb:


> Hi leute meine frage ist zum Himmelsross blizz akze....... ja nur kreditkarte habe leider keine gibs da ne anderre möglichkeit blizz das geld zukommen zu lassen danke euch im vorraus................



Soweit ich weiß gibts keine andere Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Geht nur mit Kreditkarte. Kannst es dir aber auch überteuert bei ebay kaufen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (17. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Geht nur mit Kreditkarte. Kannst es dir aber auch überteuert bei ebay kaufen.




darauf wollt ich garnicht eingehen.nacher bin ich Schuld wenn`s ganze Taschengeld, für die Pixel, weg is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. April 2010)

wow bei uns reiten jetz gefühlte 50% des server damit rum... und ich muss voller schadenfreude zugeben, das ding is abartig häßlich.


----------



## normansky (17. April 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> darauf wollt ich garnicht eingehen.nacher bin ich Schuld wenn`s ganze Taschengeld, für die Pixel, weg is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube das liegt daran, das manche keins (mehr) bekommen, eine Kreditkarte nicht besitzen (und auch nicht besitzen werden), aber dennoch den Zwang versprüren sich hier dicke zu tun^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> wow bei uns reiten jetz gefühlte 50% des server damit rum... und ich muss voller schadenfreude zugeben, das ding is abartig häßlich.
> wow bei uns reiten jetz gefühlte 50% des server damit rum... und ich muss voller schadenfreude zugeben, das ding is abartig häßlich.
> wow bei uns reiten jetz gefühlte 50% des server damit rum... und ich muss voller schadenfreude zugeben, das ding is abartig häßlich.



/sign
/tripplefullquote

ja! ja! JA!

Es ist pottenhässlich, jeder Honk hat es und ich muss jedesmal lachen, wie man für ein so gräussliches Mount echte Euronen hinlegen kann.


----------



## normansky (17. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> /sign
> /tripplefullquote
> 
> ja! ja! JA!
> ...


Bissher hat es jeder noch fertig gebracht seine Meinung normal zu posten, du hast anscheinend damit Schwierigkeiten!?


----------



## x123 (17. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde, es wird um dieses Mount viel zu viel Tumult gemacht.

Sollen es sich halt die kaufen, die es haben wollen und die anderen halt nicht.
Ich persönlich find's zu teuer, allerdings ihabe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn jemand es hat und sagt, sein Geld gut ausgegeben zu haben.

PS: Eigentlich isses ja falsch nen Beitrag zu posten, weil das die ganze (mMn sinnlose) Diskussion um noch einen Beitrag verlängert.


----------



## klickybunty (17. April 2010)

also ich versteh nicht warum das mount so eine flamegrundlage sein muss, es bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen wofür er sein geld ausgibt.

an alle die meinen: "lol, für 20 euro weiss ich mir was besseres zu kaufen",

dann macht das! aber lasst doch die leute in ruhe, die sichs gekauft haben!

so manch anderer wird bestimmt auch meinen, dass ihm die *~13 euro pro monat* zu teuer für ein game wären!


----------



## Snowhawk (19. April 2010)

also bei uns auf dem Server ist das Mount anscheinend sehr rar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem gabs massig Diskussionen ^^
Gab ziemlich viele Flamer in Ogrimmar... tja... 
Maximal sah ich 4 Rösser zusammen.

Alleine für die Hasswellen hat sich der kauf für mich gelohnt ^^
Vorallem auf dem Heldenstrich ists immer witzig... kaum steht wer in Ogri oder Dalaran mit seinem ultrarare Mount, ploppt ein Himmelsross oder sogar mehr daneben auf. Da kann man die Sekunden zählen bis ein Flame kommt hahaha. Spass beiseite...

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit... einfach nur schick damit rumzufliegen. Besonders in der Nacht hats eine Stimmung für sich am Sternenhimmel *seufz* Also für mich persönlich hats sichs gelohnt.


----------



## Cazor (19. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit... einfach nur schick




Das schönste Mount für mich ist der Kriegstalbuk! Alles andere muss Sternchen im Pelz haben um anstinken zu können! Unds schafft es trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Snowhawk (19. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das schönste Mount für mich ist der Kriegstalbuk! Alles andere muss Sternchen im Pelz haben um anstinken zu können! Unds schafft es trotzdem nicht!



jeder hat nun mal nen anderen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (19. April 2010)

Hi Leuts kurze Frage

Wenn ich mir jetzt was im Shop kaufe, kann ich das dann für meine Ganzen Chars brauchen oder gilt das dann nur für einen Char?

Merci für Antworten


----------



## sympathisant (19. April 2010)

für alle chars. sie müssen allerdings reiten können um es zu nutzen und auch schon ein entsprechendes tier besitzen ...


----------



## Rolandos (19. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in der Mittagspause mal eben gesehn das es das Celestial Steed Mount nur im Blizzard Shop geben wird. Wer nicht weis um was es geht:
> 
> ...



Probleme sind das, na und, wenn es Idioten gibt die sich das Ding kaufen lass sie doch. Ist nicht deine Kohle. Und wenn du Euros in den Müll schmeißen wills, kannst du dir das Dinga ja auch kaufen.


----------

